# 

## Redakcja

*Drodzy Forumowicze, jesteśmy z Wami w tych wielkich dniach, gdy ruszają Wasze budowy. jesteście naszymi BOCIANKAMI. Piszcie o swoich doświadczeniach, a społeczność forum będzie Was wspierać i dopingować.*

----------


## Piczman

Mam sporo czasu więc chętnie pomogę w doborze odpowiedniej grubości docieplenia przegród, wentylacji i ogrzewania .
Jestem do dyspozycji i chętnie pomogę każdemu kto do mnie napisze.

Sam kilka lat temu zaczynałem budowę i rozumiem potrzeby budujących ,,,

----------


## Zbigniew100

Witam wszystkich budowlańców. :smile: 
Stan SSO to najlepszy okres dla inwestora , za małe pieniądze , widać wielkie efekty.  :wink: 
Dom rośnie jak na drożdżach . :roll eyes: 
Jeżeli tylko będę potrafił to coś doradzę.

Życzę powodzenia. :bye:

----------


## magda.wu

Witam, 
jesteśmy BOCIANKAMI BUDOWLANYMI 2011, rozpoczynamy jednak w lato, bo na najpierw musimy wyburzyć poniemieckie zrujnowane zabudowania. Działka 1112mkw plus 1000mkw ogrodu, park krajobrazowy, wieś. Projekt indywidualny, bryła prostokątna, dach dwuspadowy, dom częściowo podpiwniczony (skarpa) z poddaszem, ok. 170mkw. W tej chwili jesteśmy na etapie uzgodnień podłączeń, tuż przed rozbiórką. 
Przy okazji pytanie - chcemy mieć tymczasową "bazę", aby móc przebywać na działce i pilnować budowy oraz pracować nad niżej położonym ogrodem. Mamy kilka opcji - wypożyczenie barakowozu, wypożyczenie kontenera mieszkalnego, kupno takiego kontenera, a później obudowanie go i wykorzystanie jako altany, kupno gotowej altany. Może coś podpowiecie?
Pozdrawiamy inne BOCIANKI  :smile: 
Magda i Artur

----------


## Redakcja

magda.wu - prosimy o adres jako prywatna wiadomość do Redakcja. Hasło: Bocianki

Trzymamy kciuki za budowę, czekamy na kolejnych inwestorów zaczynających z wiosną.

----------


## Olencjaaa

Witam wszystkich!
My również ruszamy niebawem z budową naszego domku. Działkę mamy 10 arów- nad jeziorem, przy lesie, zdecydowaliśmy się na projekt Z124.
Z niecierpliwością wyczekują wszelkich postępów, z których cieszę się jak dziecko  :wink:  w sobotę postawili nam ogrodzenie a we wtorek wywiercili studnię także małe postępy już są  :big grin:  wylanie fundamentów mamy zaplanowane na przyszły tydzień o ile betoniarce uda się przejechać przez straszliwe błoto :O

na początku o budowaniu nie mieliśmy zielonego pojęcia... całe szczęście, że jest to forum! zostało nam jeszcze wiele do przeczytania  :wink: 

pozdrawiam
Ola

----------


## evitare

Witam się i ja  :smile: 
My także zaczynamy budowę tej wiosny. W tej chwili czekamy tylko na moment ostatecznego związania się z bankiem na lat ...ści  :smile: 
Działka na wsi, także Park Krajobrazowy. Wieś gospodarska, więc może nie z tych typowo "atrakcyjnych" - nie ma jeziora, za to dookoła pola i młody las tuż przy granicy działki - więc zające, sarenki to codzienni goście. Nieopodal zagajniki brzozowe, grzęzawiska - będące domem jeleni, raczących nas sporą dawką doznań podczas rykowiska. Poza tym nasze rodzime łaciate i mućki, i konie - wsi mazurska, wsi wesoła  :wink: 
Projekt indywidualny, głównie ze względu na wjazd od strony południowo-zachodniej. Prostokątna bryła, konstrukcja murowana, podpiwniczony całkowicie. 
Czekaaaamy na wiosnę. I na pewno skorzystamy z porad bardziej doświadczonych niż my. 
Pozdrawiamy serdecznie!

----------


## anusia28

Witam jesteśmy bociankami od marca w tej chwili mamy fundamety, teraz czekamy na piach i mam nadzieje ze za 2 tyg ściany zaczną się pojawiać. Chętnie będę korzystała z waszych porad. pozdrawiam

----------


## Madeleine

My też zaczynamy. Pozwolenie na budowę jest (projekt zamienny), najważniejsze ekipy umówione, projekt wnętrz z grubsza też już jest, teraz czekamy na suchą pogodę i lecimy. Planowany start - druga połowa kwietnia. Projekt indywidualny - taka mała parterowa nowoczesna stodoła dla rodziny 2+2. Mamy ambitny plan zamieszkać w tym roku (i to w listopadzie) - w pełni wykończonym domu. A chwilowo miotamy się między dogrywaniem szczegółów wnętrza, wyposażenia, dokształcaniem się na tematy budowlane i atakami paniki pt. "co my najlepszego robimy".  :big grin:

----------


## finlandia

Może dopiero zaczynacie i tematy związane ze strolarką okienno -drzwiową są Wam dalekie, ale... to tylko pozory. Czasem warto zajrzeć do działu "okna drzwi bramy" - zapraszamy, bo dyskusje są nie tylko o oknach ale i szeroko pojętej energooszczędności. 
Jeszcze lepiej jest zadziałać lokalnie, u siebie: zeskanować z projektu zestawienie stolarki i rozesłać go do kilku firm okiennych by poprosić o wycenę. Czasem w Waszych projketach są takie kwiatki, że normalne firmy zachodzą w głowę, jak w ogóle wykonać okna nie mówiąc już o kosztach. 
A że jesteście na etapie, kiedy wszystko można jeszcze zmienić..   :smile:

----------


## ligus1

Witam :smile: 
My tez jesteśmy Bociankami  :smile: 
Pierwsze łopaty poszły wczoraj 16.03.br.
Dzisiaj nic się nie dzieje bo pada deszcz :sad: 
Ale w piątek mają zalewać ławy fudamętowe :smile: 

Pozdrowienia dla Bocianków  :smile:

----------


## Madeleine

Cenna uwaga  :smile:  My temat okien mamy już załatwiony. Nie powiem, długo trwało, zanim zrozumiałam, co, jak i dlaczego. Aktualnie na tapecie: jaki komin do kominka? (nadal nie możemy się zdecydować) jaki piec c.o. (mąż)? oraz jakie płytki do łazienki (ja)?
Przy szybkiej budowie nie będziemy mieć czasu na zastanawianie się i kilkumiesięczne przerwy, bo zapomniało się o zamówieniu okien czy umówieniu ekipy tynkarskiej odpowiednio wcześniej. Nie będzie też czasu na przerabianie instalacji w tę i z powrotem. Dlatego ten czas do uzyskania kredytu i wbicia pierwszej łopaty chcemy wykorzystać maksymalnie, żeby potem było mniej dylematów i gaszenia pożarów  :smile:

----------


## MusiSieUdac

My tez przylecielismy na wiosne, co prawda temat budowy sie u nas ciagnie od lat, ale teraz w koncu Musi Sie Udac :smile: 
Zycie bywa przewrotne ale wiosna 2011 jest nasza  :wiggle:  aktualnie koparka czeka az przestanie padac deszcz, co by tiry odbierajace piach mogly podjechac pod gore. Dom podpiwniczony, ok. 90 m pow uzytkowej. Zaczynamy sami, zobaczymy co z tego wyjdzie :smile:  Pozdrawiam wszystkich zaczynajacych 2011

----------


## Zbigniew100

W brew pozorom to na początku budowy już pedejmuje się decyzje związane ze sprawami które wchodzą dopiero za rok;
jakie ogrzewanie - jaki komin , gdzie , z jakiego materiału,
kominek - gdzie w którym miejscu
kanalizacja  - gdzie pion , gdzie łazienka , gdzie prysznic.
jakie drzwi - jak to w Polsce bywa , rózni producenci maja różne wymiary drzwi
itd, itp......
Niby początek a już trzeba decydować o materiałach wykończeniowych .
Dużo cierpliwości . :wink:

----------


## an_ka

Ale super, że jestem Bociankiem. My rozpoczynamy (chyba) w czerwcu 2011. Teraz czekamy na pozwolenie budowlane. Projekt Zofia Polo z Archetonu. Większośc spraw jest już przedyskutowana ale nadal nie wiemy :Confused: ..... z czego bedziemy budować???Ale przynajmniej mąż ma o czym myśleć. A może napiszecie z jakich materiałów budujecie :bye:

----------


## gosia86

My już wystartowaliśmy  :smile:  stan zero zamknięty wczoraj

----------


## petervdo

My równiez dołączamy się do Bocianków 2011
budujemy w dzielnicy (wiejskiej  :wink:  ) blisko lasu .. dom z bala w pełni podpiwniczony
dom 10x7,5 z gankiem i tarasem
na dziś piwnice wykopane, chudziak wylany, przygotowania do ław .. u nas stali dużo będzie  :wink:

----------


## agabodzio

Witam wszystkie Bocianki może dołącze do was :wink:  my również zaczynamy budowe, ale ma pewno wiele czasu upłynie zanim ja zakończymy, a dlatego że z braku funduszu (nie dostaniemy kredytu) jestesmy skazani sami na siebie.

----------


## Kathy15

Witam !
No , to my też jesteśmy Bociankami- nawet bardzo mi się to podoba! 14 marca dostaliśmy pozwolenie na budowę i chcemy jak najszybciej zacząć! Pogoda jednak nie napawa optymizmem. Budujemy w okolicach Pleszewa ( Wielkopolska) domek W 19.12 a z "Dobre Projekty" ( powierzchnia 126 m, prosta bryła, dach dwuspadowy, z garażem). Mam nadzieję,że pobyt w tej grupie pozwoli mi skorzystać z wielu waszych cennych porad.

----------


## paciorki

Witam, 
rozpoczynamy w okolicach kwietnia w Katowicach - Giszowcu rozbudowe domu na terenie objetym ochrona konserwatorska. Wykazac sie inwencja tworcza jakos zbytnio nie bedziemy mogli bo reguly gry sa sztywno okreslone ale mamy nadzieje, ze mimo wszystko wyjdzie z tego niezla chatka. 
Ogrod staramy sie zaprowadzac etapami juz od wrzesnia ubieglego roku i wlasnie jestesmy swiezo po przesadzaniu ok. 10 letnich drzew ( świerk i jodla). Lekko nie bylo ale juz sa przeflancowane w nowe miejsca. 
Forum czytamy od ubieglego lata, prenumerata "analogowego" muratora dawno zrealizowana , jutro spotkanie z kolejnym, potencjalnym wykonawca SSO. 

Ukłony
Iza

----------


## Zbigniew100

> Witam !
> No , to my też jesteśmy Bociankami- nawet bardzo mi się to podoba! 14 marca dostaliśmy pozwolenie na budowę i chcemy jak najszybciej zacząć! Pogoda jednak nie napawa optymizmem. Budujemy w okolicach Pleszewa ( Wielkopolska) domek W 19.12 a z "Dobre Projekty" ( powierzchnia 126 m, prosta bryła, dach dwuspadowy, z garażem). Mam nadzieję,że pobyt w tej grupie pozwoli mi skorzystać z wielu waszych cennych porad.


2 tygodnie uprawomocnienia + tydzień na zgłoszenie , to już będzie pełnia wiosny.  :smile: 
Pogoda murowana. :bye:

----------


## qnik111

Witam 
My też zaczynamy na wiosnę, puki co mamy wylane ławy  :smile:  
Pozdrawiamy

----------


## Bad

My startujemy na dniach. Budowa domku M14 po kilku latach wyczekiwania. Teraz ruszamy jak tylko pogoda pozwoli.

----------


## agalind

My pierwszą łopatę wbiliśmy pod koniec zeszłego roku i teraz mamy stan zero, ale tak naprawdę to budowa dopiero się zacznie. Na przełomie marca i kwietnia wylejmy chudy beton i ruszamy ze ścianami. Nadajemy się na Bocianki 2011? :smile:

----------


## fulek

Witam wszystkie BOCIANY  :Smile: 
U nas otwarcie nastąpiło przed paroma dniami.
Nie jest lekko, gdyż grunt jest z bardzo wysokimi wodami gruntowymi...ale co mnie nie zabije to mnie wzmocni!! 
Dom bedzie stał i BASTA!!

----------


## hapka

Witam, my po Świętach Wielkanocnych też zaczynamy będziemy budować Barwnego C132a wersję lustrzaną 
http://projekty.muratordom.pl/projek...-i,467,1,0.htm
Działka jest 13arowa a dom powstanie w Bieszczadach, na pewno założymy dziennik budowy ponieważ mało jest informacji na forum na temat tego projektu.
Pozdrawiamy.

----------


## Kathy15

> 2 tygodnie uprawomocnienia + tydzień na zgłoszenie , to już będzie pełnia wiosny. 
> Pogoda murowana.


No, dzięki za pocieszenie :smile:

----------


## piechcia10

Witam,

My zaczelismy tydzień temu. Dziś nam wylali fundamenty. Działka w drugim rzędzie zabudowy nie mogli wjechać ze sprzętem. Musieli wyciąć naszą bramę i zwinąć kawałek ogrodzenia Pani sąsiadki żeby pompa się zmieściła. Generalnie sso, dach i okna mamy już załatwione. Teraz musimy rozkminić temat instalacji ogrzewanie i hydraulika. Pozdrawiam wszystkich zaczynających w tym roku.

piechcia10

----------


## a_gatonek

Wiosna w pełni...Bocianów  coraz więcej...  :smile:  
My już też przylecieliśmy tylko próby zdjęcia humusu niepowiodly się - ziemia głębiej jeszcze zamarznięta  :sad:  ... kolejna próba przyszły tydzień....  :smile: 

Życzymy wszystkim pięknej pogody i deszczyku pieniążków  :wink: 

pozdrawiamy  :smile:  :smile:

----------


## lucka6

witam wszystkich!
i my zaczynamy niebawem - według umowy z wykonawcą w połowie maja, do końca sierpnia mamy mieć stan surowy z więźbą, a potem kryjemy dach - i to tyle na ten rok, reszta jak się uda w przyszłym. Budujemy na warszawskiej Białołęce, projekt indywidualny, głównie z racji na wjazd od południa
Pozdrawiamy wszystkie Bociany i życzymy Wam i sobie powodzenia  :smile:

----------


## viperolo

Witam
My też zaliczamy sie do "BOCIANÓW" startujemy na początku kwietnia.
Ambitny plan jak najwięcej zrobic samemu!!!

Pozdrawiam

----------


## ilonark

Witam,

my również ruszamy jak tylko pogoda pozwoli. Domek Z86.\
Pierwsze kroki poczyniliśmy w zeszłym roku w listopadzie, ale zaczęły się deszcze i niestety roboty zostały przerwane. Zaczęto kopać pod fundament, ale podeszła woda i zaczęło się obsypywać. 
Woda nadal wysoka - na około 30 cm. Więc czekamy!!!! Mamy nadzieję, że w kwietniu się uda  :Smile: )) Mamy plan, aby w tym roku się wprowadzić  :wink: ))

Pozdrawiam

----------


## kasia_bv

Witam
My zaczęliśmy 1.03. Roboty ziemne wykonane, chudziak pod fundamenty wylany, teraz zbroimy i wylewamy ławy. Zabudowana bliźniacza wg projektu APS 182. Pozdrawiamy wszystkie Bocianki :smile:

----------


## kasia_bv

> 2 tygodnie uprawomocnienia + tydzień na zgłoszenie , to już będzie pełnia wiosny. 
> Pogoda murowana.


My napisaliśmy oświadczenie, że nie będzie żadnych zmian i ostateczna decyzję "klepnięto" nam za 3 dni :smile:

----------


## kota-behemota

Witam serdecznie,
My również jesteśmy Bociankami 2011, pełną parą mamy zamiar ruszyć w okolicach czerwca 2011, jesteśmy na etapie dopiania na ostatni guzik wszystkich pozwoleń i starania się o pozwolenie na budowę.
Mamy działke niecałe 11 arów pod lasem, niedaleko zalewu  :smile:  Nie możemy się już doczekać aż łopaty pójdą w ruch  :smile: )

życzymy wytrwałości wszystkim Bociankom (i przy okazji sobie),
pozdrawiam!

----------


## michalowice

Witamy wszystkich my także jesteśmy Bociankami A.D. 2011... i oby pisklak był jeszcze na jesieni....
Super pomysł z tym działem forum. Mamy już za sobą przekładkę instalacji gazowej na działce, wybór wykonawcy, kierownika budowy, pozwolenie też już jest, taraz jesteśmy na etapie sprzątania działki (wycinki drzewek owocowych), przygotowania wjazdu i tyczenia budynku... i jak zapewnie wszyscy liczymy na piękną wiosnę, lato i jesień w tym roku.
Życząc wszystkim powodzenia Pozdrawiamy
K&P Michałowice

----------


## Kangurzyca

Witajcie  :smile: 
Przyłączamy się i my do grupy Bocianów  :smile:  co prawda na forum czerpiemy cenne informacje już długi czas, dziś nawet załozyliśmy dziennik budowy  :smile:  zaczynamy mam nadzieję jak najszybciej, wszystkie pozwolenia i większośc materiału już jest  :smile:  Dom w lewkoniach z minimalnymi zmianami w projekcie  :wink:  Pozdrawiamy (do Redakcji oczywiście się odezwiemy).

----------


## Redakcja

*Drogie Bocianki - zapas Numerów Specjalnych z tym wpisem na forum został wyczerpany. Ale akcja wiosenna trwa dalej!*

----------


## ellik

Witam wszystkich. Myślę, że też możemy zaliczyć się do '"Bocianków", chociaż z kopyta ruszymy dopiero latem. Wczoraj złożyliśmy wniosek o pozwolenie na budowę.  :smile:  
Chcemy wybudować domek energooszczędny, aktualnie rozmawiamy z ekipami do SSO.

----------


## Men-andre

To my rowniez sie przywitamy :welcome: 
Aktualnie oczekujemy na pozwolenie/przylaczenia i cala papierkowa reszte- ale mamy nadzieje ze juz niedlugo wszystko ruszy.Bedziemy budowac Zgrabny V z kilkoma ''udoskonaleniami'' :wink:  (MG Projekt).
Jestesmy czestymi goscmi i sledzimy prawie co dzien- nadal jednak wielki metlik jesli chodzi o podejmowanie decyzji np: jakie ogrzewanie itp, ale miejmy nadzieje ze z pomoca tych bardziej doswiadczonych  wszystko nabierze sensu :wink: 
pozdrawiamy

----------


## Hektorek

Witamy  :smile:  we wrześniu 2010 kupiliśmy działkę, w ciągu 5 m-cy ogrodziliśmy ją, "przyszedł" do nas prąd, wywierciliśmy studnię, wyczekaliśmy PnB, zakupiliśmy materiały na SSO i... wczoraj wykopaliśmy fundamenty, dziś je zalaliśmy  :big grin:  
Budujemy Hektora - lustro posiłkując się opiniami z Forum w każdym niemal temacie. 

Trzymamy kciuki za wszystkich "wiosennych" inwestorów  :smile:  Powodzenia i wytrwałości  :smile: 

Pozdrawiamy, L & J

----------


## mania2206

Witam!
W takim układzie my też jesteśmy BOCIANKAMI :wiggle:  Co prawda jesteśmy na razie na etapie papierologii , ale mamy wybrany projekt Słoneczny z MG Project, zakupiony prawie cały materiał na dom bez zadaszenia, (więźby jeszcze nie kupujemy coby się nie pokrzywiła). Działkę odziedziczyłam po dziadkach, jest do niej doprowadzona woda i kanalizacja :smile: Działka znajduje się na terenie parku krajobrazowego, więc zapewne wszystkie pozwolenia będą się ciągnąć niemiłosiernie :sad:  umówiona jest także firma do postawienia murów za fajną cenę :wave:  Mamy mocne postanowienie, żeby dom stał w tym roku w stanie surowym, zadaszonym z oknami. Pozdrawiamy wszystkich zaczynających budowę w tym roku :Lol:

----------


## KasiaSzyBa

Rany, nie wiedziałam, że jesteśmy Bociankami... :smile: 
Plan był taki, żeby zacząć na początku kwietnia, ale coś PnB się przeciąga. Nie tracę jednak nadziei, że kwiecień jest nadal aktualny. 
Będziemy budować WW-221 z częściowym podpiwniczeniem.
Co do Forum, to kilka lat temu wykończyłam z Wami mieszkanie, teraz mam zamiar zbudować dom. Chociaż im więcej czytam tym mniej wiem, to nadal walczę :smile: 
Myślę, że na etapie wykańczania będę mogła podchodzić do egzaminu magisterskiego z budownictwa :smile: 

Trzymam kciuki za wszystkie Bocianki, Wy trzymajcie za mnie. A "starych wyjadaczy" proszę o wsparcie :smile: 

Pozdrawiam,
Kasia

----------


## dwiemuchy

Meldunek z placu boju - wszystko gotowe do wejscia ekipy oprocz ekipy - gonilem tydzien temu zeby dopiac start - a tu majster zlapal zapalenie pluc. Ale stal, dechy, dziura w ziemi  i reszta sprzetu czeka na wejscie ekipy - moze za tydzien?

Plan byl zaczac jesienia - ale uroczy Wydzial Architektury oczywiscie musial zrobic swoje. Budujemy - pod Krakowem - "Dom w werbenach 2" z Archonu.

----------


## geronimaus

Witam bocianki 2011. my zaczynamy juz w przyszłym tygodniu. teraz sprzatamy działke, zamawiamy piach i materialy. Oj bedzie sie działo. super ze jest to forum i tylu pomocnych ludzi. Z Wami łatwiej podejmowac te wszystkie decyzje. Dziękuję i Pozdrawiam.

----------


## petervdo

a u nas promocja  :bash: 
zrobiło się biało .. a w góry od nas 100km !!

----------


## sylwerson

To ja się też dopiszę do bocianków - na razie działka ciągle puściuteńka i naga  :wink: . Budowa ruszy w maju, chyba że bank się uprze i odmówi kredytu, brrr.
Projekt indywidualny, 132m użytkowej + garaż. Parter+poddasze użytkowe. Od wczoraj mamy pozwolenie na budowę. Niby wszystko wiadomo a różne rzeczy mnie martwią - z omyłką architekta na pierwszym miejscu.... Wpisał do projektu 155m2 powierzchni użytkowej, co może mieć fatalne skutki - chcemy kredyt Rodzina na Swoim a tam max. powierzchnia to 144m. 
I tak wielką radość mąci mi strach  :sad: 

Dom zbudujemy z maxa, 20cm styropianu, dachówka ceramiczna płaska. Wentylacja grawitacyjna (tylko nie straszcie, że się nie sprawdzi  :wink:  ) i drewniane okna. Trzymajcie kciuki  :smile:

----------


## suarez

> Mam sporo czasu więc chętnie pomogę w doborze odpowiedniej grubości docieplenia przegród, wentylacji i ogrzewania .
> Jestem do dyspozycji i chętnie pomogę każdemu kto do mnie napisze.
> 
> Sam kilka lat temu zaczynałem budowę i rozumiem potrzeby budujących ,,,


chciałbym się taką metodą się budować metodą gospodarczą nie wiem tylko od czego zacząć jak szukać materiału gdzie mogę dostać tanio chciałbym wybudować do 100m2 myślę też o solarach nie wiem czy jakiś piec czy kominek z płaszczem wodnym jeżeli ktoś mógłby mi poradzić co zrobić żebym mógł zyskać w jakiś sposób byłbym bardzo zobowiązany:mój mail [email protected] pozdrawiam wszystkich użytkowników i dziękuję

----------


## jjka

Zglaszam sie i ja. Ekipa wkracza w srode, 23.03.2011.
Domek w centrum miasta, na malej dzialce, projekt indywidualny, prosty.
Dach dwuspadowy, w miare prosta bryla, duzo przeszklen, 150mkw.
Maz uwaza, ze do konca roku sie wprowadzimy, ja jestem mam bardziej realistyczne podejscie :smile: 
Kredyt bedziemy zalatwiac w maju.

----------


## chris.p

Witam wszystkich,

My również starujemy w maju 2011 wg projektu indywidualnego.
Ekipa wybrana, umowa podpisana i czekamy z niecierpliwością na rozpoczęcie.
Ale pytań i rozterek jest tym więcej im bliżej budowy :smile:  :smile:  :smile: :

Pozdrawiam wszystkich budujących :smile:

----------


## Balzak311

My z  żoną zaczeliśmy juz czyli 16.03.2011 we wtorek bedzie ława zalana prawdopodobnie postaram sie zrzucić jakieś zdjęcia do dziennika

----------


## netka55

Witajcie budowniczowie!  :wink:  Nie wiem czy mogę zaliczyć się do bocianków bo w planie było zacząć na jesień ale do końca się nie udało, choć dziennik został właśnie wtedy założony. Tak czy inaczej faktyczne prace rozpoczynamy..mam nadzieję że w tym tygodniu, bo u nas ciężki teren, podmokły i trzeba poczekać aż przeschnie żeby mogła wjechać koparka. Dom już wytyczony. Mamy już: kierownika budowy, murarzy, dekarza, elektryka, tynkarzy no i trochę wyposażenia: płytki do kuchni, kotłowni, zlewozmywak, piekarnik, płytę, zmywarkę, lampy zewnętrzne, kilka mebelków do pokoju synka oraz mnóstwo drobiazgów praktycznych i dekoracyjnych.
Termin przeprowadzki założony na listopad 2011, rękawy zakasane do pracy bo dużo rzeczy będziemy robić sami. Więcej w moim dzienniku
Życzę słońca wszystkim budującym!

----------


## sisi1

Witam serdecznie BOCIANKÓW!
My kupiliśmy projekt NOWOCZESNY z MG PROJEKT,zaczynamy uzbrajać działeczkę w media-papierki,rok 2011 będzie początkiem nowego!POZDRAWIAM WSZYSTKICH.

----------


## franeczka

Hej,
My również zaczynamy budowę już na dniach. Budujemy w Pieńkowie k/Warszawy. Dom piętrowy wg projektu pracowni z500.

----------


## martarno

Witam
Też chciałem dołączyć do grona "BOCIANKÓW AD.2011" - w czwartek 17.03.2011 wytyczenie budynku i wbicie pierwszej łopaty, dzisiaj już kończymy szalowanie i zbrojenia ław i jak się wszystko uda to dzisiaj będziemy lali  :smile: , budynek w prostokącie, pełne podpiwniczenie, dach dwuspadowy bardzo prosty - ekipy na prawie wszystkie roboty dograne, także mam nadzieję, że w miarę szybko nam to pójdzie - o postępach będę informował na bieżąco.

----------


## jaremy

Witam. Też chcę dołączyć do grona. Jeszcze nie mam pozwolenia. Dopiero w tym tygodniu składam wniosek o pozwolenie, ale prace na działce trwają. W tym tygodniu ogrodzenie, a za dwa tygodnie przyłącze wody rusza. Pozdrawiam wszystkich i życzę powodzenia i wytrwałości.

----------


## Arasek

Witam jestem nowy na tym forum, tak więc z góry przepraszam za błędy, które będę popełniał „stawiając” tu pierwsze kroki. Nie mogąc znaleźć odpowiedniego tematu (bądź też ów tematy mają parę wiosen) – moje pytania – postawie więc tu.
  W najbliższym czasie planujemy  rozpocząć budowę domu – projektu „archona” - pod jarząbem 4 ( http://archon.pl/gotowe-projekty-dom...4534bd049c008# ), projekt „zakłada” wykonanie budynku z pustaka ceramicznego porotherm 44cm, pragniemy zmienić  to na jakiś silikat – prawdopodobnie ytong + ocieplenie – styropian (czy to dobre posunięcie – czy raczej przy zamianie porothermu 44 – oszczędności cieplne będą  znikome – uczulono nas na sposób wykonywania prac i łatwość uszkodzenia pustaka – co doprowadzi do „stworzenia” mostka termicznego – np podczas wiercenia w ścianach otworów ). Kolejnym pytanie to sposób ogrzewania domu i właściwie to jest pytanie główne – kominek z płaszczem, rekuperator (odzyskiwanie ciepła, wspomaganie ogrzewania i jako wentylacja mechaniczna) oraz piec na paliwo stałe (eko groszek, czy może na owies? - a może zrezygnować i pozostać tylko przy ogrzewaniu powietrznym? ), a na okres letni kolektory słoneczne (ale co z ciepłą wodą zimą) – czy może jednak „coś” innego np  pompa cieplna – niestety kompletnie nie mam pojęcia jak ten temat „ugryźć” (nie wiem czy takie połączenie jest w ogóle realne, no i oczywiście – co najważniejsze to koszty związane z taką inwestycją (a ściśle mówiąc różnice w kosztach np zamiana wentylacji grawitacyjnej na mechaniczną). Co wy o tym sądzicie jakie są wasze doświadczenia – jeśli nawet koszty znacząco wzrosną – może jest po prostu sens na etapie projektowania pomyśleć o wprowadzeniu zmian, dla późniejszej łatwości zaadoptowania budynku pod konkretne rozwiązanie np poprowadzenie przewodów wentylacyjnych, nadmuchowych, wyciągowych itp). Pozdrawiam i przepraszam jeśli niedostatecznie jasno się wyraziłem.

----------


## innovate

No to jeszcze my - bocianki  :wink: 

Jutro ściągamy humus i zaczynamy budowę. Dom stanie w okolicach Tarczyna /k Warszawy, i zamierzamy zrealizować wysoko postawione cele  :wink: 
dom możliwie energooszczędnykoszt m2 w okolicy 2000złzakończenie budowy przed Gwiazdkąsamodzielnie zaprojektowana instalacja inteligentna

Przez zimę nasz projekt przeniosłem do programu Google SketchUp - polecam wszystkim, można sporo rzeczy przewidzieć i zaplanować!

----------


## MarciniNatalia

Witamy tu Natalia i Marcin my też mamy zacząć budowę w tym roku ale raczej kolo czerwca, kupiliśmy projekt Sosnowe wzgórze m63 oczywiście ze strony Muratora  :smile:  teraz czekamy na decyzje ze starostwa, a później walka o kredyt ;/ ale mamy nadzieje że nie bedzie ciężko  :big tongue:  działeczka ma prawie 800 m2 i jak dla nas jest oki  :smile:  już chcemy nasze gniazdko budować  :smile:  teraz szukamy firm budowlanych z okolic żeby uzyskać kosztorys prac budowlanych. Pozdrawiamy

----------


## Sylwestryna

Witam, 
My też do Bocianków się zaliczamy  :smile:  Startujemy na początku kwietnia - chwilowo pozwolenie się uprawomacnia. Jeszcze tylko przebudowa melioracji i wbijamy łopaty tak by na Euro 2012 zdążyć i móc głośno pokibicować - lepszym. Projekt zx16 z niewielkimi udoskonaleniami; posadowienie na płycie fundamentowej; rozbudowany taras i czekamy aż mury zaczną się piąć...choć nie wiemy z czego jeszcze, Mimo, że już wszystko tuż tuż to my co dzień to inny pomysł na materiał. Ostatnio już tylko wyliczanka pomiędzy ytongiem energo a porotermem 25 dryfix plus styro 15. 
Drogie Bociany z czego budujecie?
Pozdrawiam i trzymam kciuki za wszystkich. S.

----------


## innovate

Planowałem z Maxa, ostatecznie zdecydowałem się na porotherm 25 p+w. Przekonała mnie zdecydowanie mniejsza ilość spoin i koszt, który na końcu może okazać się niższy. Byłem namawiany na dryfix, ale nie zdecydowałem się. Musiałbym dopłacić do niemal zupełnie nieznanej technologii, w polskim internecie znalazłem tylko jedną wiarygodną opinię (pozytywną) na ten temat - za mało.

Ocieplenie styro 15cm (lub 20 - decyzja musi szybko zapaść). Na dach dachówka bitumiczna.

----------


## headpoint

Hej,

My to chyba jeszcze jajka bocianie bo dopiero otrzymaliśmy projekt i jesteśmy na etapie wszelkiej papierologi z nadzieją, że końcem maja coś zacznie się dziać  :smile: 

Pozdrowienia dla wszystkich Bocianów  :wink:

----------


## abakadabra

My podobnie jak przedmówca startujemy w tym roku i na razie jesteśmy na etapie papierologii... Nasz projekt to Dom w Rododendronach 8, pracowni archon, niestety jak dla mnie niedopracowany za co teraz muszę płacić dodatkowo na etapie adaptacji (niezbyt udane schody, niski strop w garażu)... cóż, gdybym wiedziała że tak to będzie wyglądać pewnie wybrałabym projekt indywidualny...
Działka: 86 arów
Lokalizacja: podkarpacie
Media: na działce
Planujemy 20 cm ocieplenia ścian, lany 2 strop, blachodachówkę...
Nasz plan - SSO, no może SSZ.... zależy jak nas to finansowo pochłonie  :wink: 
Pozdrawiamy wszystkich startujących w tym roku i życzymy powodzenia  :Smile:

----------


## piechcia10

> Witam, 
>  Ostatnio już tylko wyliczanka pomiędzy ytongiem energo a porotermem 25 dryfix plus styro 15. 
> Drogie Bociany z czego budujecie?
> Pozdrawiam i trzymam kciuki za wszystkich. S.


My buduejemy z porothermu 25 + styropian 15. Zastanawialiśmy się nad dryfixem ale nie wiadomo jak żywotnością tego rozwiązania. Więc będzie na zwykłej zaprawie.

Pozdrawiam,

Piechcia 10
Bocianek2011

----------


## franeczka

My budujemy z ytonga 40- bez ocieplenia. Materiał na budowę kupiliśmy już w zeszłym roku.

----------


## Mania18

*Witam i ja!

Początek - kwiecień 2011, ssz w planach do konca roku, może instalacje??
Śniana YTONG 40 cm.
PODKARPACIE.
Parterówka w cześci bez stropu, w reszcie strop drewniany.
Dach - dachówka ceramiczna.*

Powodzenia dla wszystkich budujących.
Co do ceramiki + styropianu, to sugerując się tym ponizej - zastanowiłabym się..to tylko wycinek z całości..




> Sluchaj mieszkam w czyms takim jak porotherm+styro i ci powiem, ze to 
> porazka. Jesli juz budowac sciany z porothermu to jednowarstwowe ale dalej 
> pozostaje problem instalacji elektrycznej, swistow i wiania z gniazdek.
> Porotherm trzeba umiec budowac zeby go nie niszczyc podczas prac murarskich 
> i delikatnie sie z nim obchodzic. Szansa zrabania budowy z ytonga jest o 
> wiele mniejsza niz w poro. Porotherm przychodzi popekany juz na paletach, 
> pozniej to co robotnicy dotluka to wklejaja zaprawa i robia mostki 
> termiczne. Ytong pilujesz pila.
> W ytongu instalacja elektryczna to bajka, nie bedzie swistow, wiania i 
> zaciekania czy skraplania sie pary wodnej miedzy tymi szparami porothermu.

----------


## Mania18

> My budujemy z ytonga 40- bez ocieplenia. Materiał na budowę kupiliśmy już w zeszłym roku.


Witaj w klubie!!

A z czego bedziecie miec środek??
My zew tez 40cm/400 gęstość.

----------


## Berni Z

Witam wszystkie BOCIANY  :welcome:  również dołączam do zaszczytnego grona  :wink:  
Budować będziemy z pracowni Archi Projekt Lublin APS  101 odbicie lustrzane.
Obecnie wszyscy czekamy teraz na papiery - jak tylko odbierzemy świeżuteńkie PnB to RUSZAMY!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Materiał na ściany zewnętrzne i nośne już mam POROTHERM 30 P+W ściany działowe planuję wykonać z pustaka pianowego.
Mam dylemat z ociepleniem czy wełna  czy styropian - jakie grubości i gęstości.
Już niebawem muszę podjąć decyzję.

 Pozdrawiam wszystkich budujących 
*TO LECIMY BOCIANKI Z NASZYMI BUDOWAMI*

----------


## Lilianette

Witam także wszystkie BOCIANY, rozpoczeliśmy budowę w marcu 2011 - zatem oficjalnie wpychamy się do gniazda  :smile:

----------


## alic

Witam i ja 
Dziś geodeta wytyczył budynek na działce,dom z poddaszem użytkowym z pracowni archon 130m,w najbliższych dniach ruszamy dalej,na ten rok chcemy stan surowy zamknięty,oby się udalo!!!!

----------


## Sylwestryna

Bardzo dziękuję wszystkim, którzy podzielili się inf o wybranym materiale i oczywiście serdecznie witam i pozdrawiam wszystkie Bociany  :smile: 
Droga Maniu18 widziałm ten post ale zastanowił mnie również ten :
"CYTAT(Cieplik @ 20.04.2010, 14:53 ) 
Przychylam się do opinii, że bloczki z pianobetonów emitują gazy o podejrzanym składzie. Zajmuję się wykonywaniem instalacji sanitarnych i w budynkach wykonanych z takiego materiału stwierdziłem bardzo przyśpieszoną, wcześniej nie spotykaną korozję miedzi (rur i blach), która w atmosferze tych gazów już po 24 godzinach zmienia barwę na ciemnofioletową, by po kilku miesiacach stać się porowatą... 
Ciekawe, jak skład tych gazów zmienia nasze organizmy, skoro tak odporny materiał jak miedź uszkadza się niemal na naszych oczach...."
a to kolejny:
"i własnie tu masz rację też zauwazyłem że wnoym budownictwie takie dziwne rzeczy sie dzieją ,dzis byłem na obiekcie gdzie doszło do uszkodzenia rury miedzianej po 3 latach od montażu ,najpierw robiła się fioletowa ,natepnie się łuszczyła a dziś w nocy dziura a rura jest nie mal papierowa ,cały obiekt stawiany z bloczków i jak piszesz jeszcze instalacja nie byla zalana a rura juz kolor zmieniała ciekawe co to za gazy.... "
i tak to jestem właśnie w punkcie wyjścia... porotherm czy ytong ... a geodeta juz w przyszłym tygodniu będzie wytyczał budynek...

----------


## Rav30

Witam. My zaczęliśmy w lutym, powoli, były mrozy. Mamy wylane ławy 2 tyg temu. W czwartek ruszamy dalej. Dom parterowy, projekt indywidualny, ściany z ceramiki. Wybraliśmy Edera zamiast Porothermu, grubość 25 + 15 wełny. W tym roku mamy zamiar wszystko prócz wykończenia wnętrz, to zostawiamy na zimę. Planowane zamieszkanie wiosna/lato 2012. Pozdrawiam Wszystkich

----------


## headpoint

Zapomniałem dodać, że wybraliśmy projekt muratora M45 i pozdrawiamy autorkę tego projektu jeśli jest na forum  :smile:  a Muratorowi dziękujemy za pakiet ciekawych czasopism w otrzymanej paczce  :smile:

----------


## Mania18

> i tak to jestem właśnie w punkcie wyjścia... porotherm czy ytong ... a geodeta juz w przyszłym tygodniu będzie wytyczał budynek...


Sylwestryna, czyli wychodzi na to, ze z czego bysmy nie zbudowali, bedzie źle!!  :wink: )
Ile materiałów , tyle opinii..i bądź tu człowieku madry!  :smile:

----------


## joankasz

> Planowałem z Maxa, ostatecznie zdecydowałem się na porotherm 25 p+w. Przekonała mnie zdecydowanie mniejsza ilość spoin i koszt, który na końcu może okazać się niższy. Byłem namawiany na dryfix, ale nie zdecydowałem się. Musiałbym dopłacić do niemal zupełnie nieznanej technologii, w polskim internecie znalazłem tylko jedną wiarygodną opinię (pozytywną) na ten temat - za mało.
> 
> Ocieplenie styro 15cm (lub 20 - decyzja musi szybko zapaść). Na dach dachówka bitumiczna.


Witam, my też zastanawialiśmy sie na tym rozwiązaniem z dryfixem i mamy identyczne obawy, również co do wielkości poropthermu czy 25 czy 30 ja jestem za 25 ale mąż się upiera na 30. Bede pilnie śledzić Twoje wpisy- podrawiam

----------


## joankasz

Witam wszystkie Bocianki  :Smile:  my również zaczynamy w marca 2011. budujemy parterówkę 140 m z garażem wg projektu Lipińskich Meksyk. Budynek jest już wytyczony, materiały na fundament w drodze czekamy tylko na przeschnięcie gruntu.
 Trzymam za Nas wszystkich kciuki  :smile:

----------


## petervdo

> Witam, my też zastanawialiśmy sie na tym rozwiązaniem z dryfixem i mamy identyczne obawy, również co do wielkości poropthermu czy 25 czy 30 ja jestem za 25 ale mąż się upiera na 30. Bede pilnie śledzić Twoje wpisy- podrawiam


a my budujemy z bala .. z modrzewia  :big tongue:

----------


## franeczka

> Witaj w klubie!!
> 
> A z czego bedziecie miec środek??
> My zew tez 40cm/400 gęstość.


Środek też z ytonga - chyba 12 ale zabij mnie nie pamiętam, stropy terriva. W obecnym domu mamy drewniany strop i zimą ciepło ucieka. W związku z tym zdecydowaliśmy się zamiast na wiązary, które były w projekcie na standardową więźbę i lany strop.
Jak duży dom budujecie?

----------


## kitajce

Witamy i my.

Bardzo nam przyjemnie być w gronie startujących tej wiosny.


Zaczynamy za chwilę dosłownie,
u nas Barwny C132a
działka w przepięknej,malutkiej wsi pod Zieloną Górą

Cel ambitny, bo grudzień 2011.
Fundusze, znacznie ograniczone, db będzie jak się " na białe ściany wprowadzimy".

Ytong 40 zamówiony, dachówki kupione, okna tez, ekipy poumawiane, umowy najważniejsze podpisane

tylko nie ma kiedy zdjąć humusu, parodia, początek budowy a już brak czasu
(papierologia szła nam lepiej, zakupy tez, bo głównie z za biurka, ale fizycznie to czuje będzie niezła przeprawa

czas, czas, czas
 :bash:  :bash:  :bash: 

Może ktoś sie zajmie naszymi dziecmi (3 szt.) na czas budowy?
A najlepiej jakby jeszcze ktoś za nas do pracy chodził
 :jaw drop:

----------


## Tatarak

Witam, my czekamy na pozwolenie i chcemy ruszyć późną wiosną - czerwiec 2011  :smile:

----------


## ingez

Witam wszystkich serdecznie :smile:  Mam nadzieję, że również dołączymy do bocianków 2011. Jesteśmy na etapie czekania na pozwolenie na budowę. Idealnie będzie jeśli ruszymy wczesną jesienią (SSO)  :smile:  Tymczasem czekamy także na wycene SSO. Projekt indywidualnny bardzo prosty- dom stodoła :smile:  z  użytkowym poddaszem, na planie prostokąta, dach dwuspadowy, metraż niecałe 160m2. Miejsce- Kraków. Mam nadzieję, że wszystko uda się się zrealizować!  :smile:  Dylematów mamy mnóstwo (z czego, jak  budować, ogrzewanie etc.) Ale forum -rzecz idealna! Ciągle się dokształcamy :smile:  Powodzenia dla wszystkich budujących!!!

----------


## wwiioollaa

Witam 
Ja równiez na wiosnę ruszam z budową.
Czekam na ostatnie pozwolenia i ruszamy
pozdrawiam bacianki

----------


## K160

Dla mnie też ten rok może być wyjątkowy : będę stawił nowy dom, ale najpierw muszę rozebrać stary z bala.  Zaczynam za jakieś 2-3 tygodnie - mam trudny dojazd na działkę. Będę działał sam z dwoma pomocnikami. Dom prosty i maksymalnie tani, wymiary (17x6m) z poddaszem użytkowym. Budżet na wszystko to mniej niż 150 tyś. Ciekawe czy się uda  :smile:  

Stawiam z MAXa na 19cm i do tego 15cm styropianu. Planuję duże okna - FIXY, dach z blachodachówki, pełne deskowanie, strop drewniany - nie dojedzie do mnie grucha. Trzymam kciuki za NAS wszystkich.

----------


## Sylwestryna

Prawda, ciężko się zdecydowć - tym bardziej, że decyzja raczej nieodwracalna  :smile:  My coraz bardziej skłaniamy się do ytonga tyle że myśleliśmy o tym energo a tu widzę, że ytong 40 jest częściej wybierany... ciekawe czemu? Może podpowiecie -  z góry dziękuję. Patrząc na współczynniki przenikania /  przewodzenia - energo wydaje się mieć lepsze a do tego bloczek minimalnie tańszy....

----------


## M&M&M-sy

Witamy,
My startujemy w kwietniu z planem wprowadzenia się na gwiazdkę 2011.
Już oczami wyobraźni widzimy nasza Maciejkę  :roll eyes:  
 Pozwolenie dostaliśmy, teraz musi się uprawomocnić i START  :popcorn: 

Pozdrawiamy wszystkich forumowiczów

----------


## Sabri_84

Witam 
Nasza budowa ruszyła 07-03-2011  :smile:  Budujemy dom w Hebe z Archonu + :smile:  
Pozdrawiam wszystkich i życzę powodzenia ( sobie też ) :smile:

----------


## kitajce

*K160,* budżet mamy podobny, ale będziemy jeszcze ciułać gdzie się da, byle nie w banku, pod ziemia raczej  :smile:  powodzenia!

*M&m&msy* - czyli cel - termin identyczny jak u nas, również powodzenia! Jak wyżej!

*Sylwestryna*- u nas był w planie Ytong 36 ale, że właściwie w cenie 36 dostaliśmy 40, wiec poszliśmy w to. Kupowaliśmy w lutym, wiec ceny były jeszcze w miarę, teraz już na pewno droższe. Ale dlaczego nie wzięliśmy cieńszego energo tylko grubszy nie energo to za nic w świecie nie powiem, akurat o materiale do budowy ścian decydował mąż, dodam inż. budownictwa, więc raczej wiec co robi, a może jednak ta cena... 22.500,00 z transportem dom 170 metrów. (wszytko nadproża, kleje nie kleje...)


*witam także tych nie wymienionych z imienia*

koparka jutro rano na 7:00.
je je je

więźba skubana, deski, i łaty drogo wyszły, ale drewno bardzo podrożało ( a co nie podrożało?) :jaw drop:

----------


## kiziorowo

witam i ja, od wczoraj kredyt jest więc ruszamy niebawem  :smile:

----------


## Mania18

> W obecnym domu mamy drewniany strop i zimą ciepło ucieka. W związku z tym zdecydowaliśmy się zamiast na wiązary, które były w projekcie na standardową więźbę i lany strop.
> Jak duży dom budujecie?


My mamy parterówkę, wiec nie generujemy kosztów - poprzez strop wylewany.., gdyby byla pietrowka na pewno bylby wylewany!
Strop drewniany jak dobrze ocieplisz bedzie ok!Poza tym nad czescia domu w ogole nie mamy  stropu, robimy sobie pustkę nad salonem.

Domek mamy raczej mały - ok 140 m2, taka typowa stodoła, prosta, bez udziwnien.."Dom jak z nut" Muratora po zmianach - m.in. powiekszyla nam sie powierzchnia ze 116 do 140m2.







> Ytong 40 zamówiony, dachówki kupione, okna tez, ekipy poumawiane, umowy najważniejsze podpisane


*kitajce*, czyzby tez sciana jednowarstwowa???





> My coraz bardziej skłaniamy się do ytonga tyle że myśleliśmy o tym energo a tu widzę, że ytong 40 jest częściej wybierany... ciekawe czemu? Może podpowiecie - z góry dziękuję. Patrząc na współczynniki przenikania / przewodzenia - energo wydaje się mieć lepsze a do tego bloczek minimalnie tańszy....





> Sylwestryna


, tak naprawdę, to moi znajomi maja z 40/400 i bardzo sobie chwalą, kolega tez z tego buduje..., 36,5 ma gestosc 350, wolelismy o gestosci 400, a na 48 energo nas nie stac...chociaz by bylo ekstra rozwiazanie!!  :smile: 
No i zawsze co 40 cm to nie 36,5

Zostalam zbesztana i zlinczowana w pewnym watku za sciane jednowarstwową.., ale na dzien dzisiajeszy takie sa nasze zalozenia, czas pokaze czy sluszne....??!!

mam nadzieje, ze tak!

jakby co, zawsze mam alternatywe docieplenia...





> Cel ambitny, bo grudzień 2011
> planem wprowadzenia się na gwiazdkę 2011
> M&m&msy - czyli cel - termin identyczny jak u nas, również powodzenia! Jak wyżej!


Kurcze, ale macie plany!!!Powdzenia WAM zyczę!!!!!Fajnie...swieta w swoim domku...





> dodam inż. budownictwa, więc raczej wiec co robi


---a jednak jest specjalista, ktory wybral sciane jednowarstwową!!Sie cieszę ogromnie!!! Po tym co sie nasluchalam ...

----------


## Skubisie

Ale Pięknie - BOCIANKI-- a byłam przekonana że z bocianami to ja już nie będę miała nic wspólnego!!Nasze gniazdo będziemy budować w zachodniopomorskim.Działka 21 arów domek Z10 ze studia Z500.Za tydzień ściągamy humus ( oby nie padło na prima aprylis).Forum czytamy od właściwie kilku lat . Wydawało nam sie że mamy wszystko obcykane ,wszystko wiemy i jak przyjdzie dokonywać wyborów to będzie PIKUŚ......!!! Okazało sie oczywiście że teoria w zderzeniu z rzeczywistością ma niewiele wspólnego i na bank wrzody żołądka gwarantowane!Ale cóż sami zgotowaliśmy sobie ten los ,więc nie ma co biadolić tylko biegniemy po gumiaki i do roboty!Pozdrawiamy wszystkich !!!

----------


## gosja

To i my dołączamy do Bocianowa  :smile: 
Choć na forum działam już dłuższy czas, śledzę, dyskutuję, to jednak cała papierologia związana z budową, a wcześniej działką trwała na tyle długo (i jeszcze się nie zakończyła) że pierwsza łopata zostanie wbita dopiero późną wiosną  :smile: 

Wybraliśmy projekt z pracowni p. Konrada Matuszewskiego M-131

http://www.najciekawszeprojekty.pl/projekt/km-763/m-131

Pozdrawiam z Podkarpacia!

----------


## kitajce

u ale tłumy się budują  :smile: )) fajnie
*witajcie gosia i skubisie*
tylko tanio miało być w tym roku a jak taki tłok będzie w temacie to handlowcy negocjować chyba nie będą chcieli

*Monia18* - bardzo fajny dom... co do Ytonga 40, to my tez tak w marzeniach 48 ale kurcze gdzieś ten limit środków musiał być i tak przekroczyliśmy założenie w tym akurat temacie o 2,5 tys. zł.
Jeśli chodzi o docieplanie/niedocieplanie ścian, mam nadzieję, ze ostatecznie nie będzie trzeba. Chwielibyśmy nie wracać do tematu ścian i iść po ich wybudowaniu na przód... zależny nam na szybkim odbiorze budynku i z tego, co mówi mój szanowny małżonek Ytong 40 umożliwia taki odbiór bez ocieplenia.
(Na marginesie szanowny małżonek- projektuje mosty, mościki, - więc myślę na rzeczy się zna... a już nie jedna polemikę ze sprzedawcą tego czy tamtego  odbył... i też jest cięty na tych wszystkich "inżynierów specjalistów". jak to ich *Arturo72* nazwał.
Chyba się trzeba uodpornić na sugestie, nie zawsze życzliwe innych ludzi. 

Już od samego pomysłu na budowanie zaczyna się krytyka: "A po co to Wam!" Potem wybór działki: "Gdzie Wy idziecie z tymi małymi dziećmi na taką wieś!", Fundamenty? "Po co takie głębokie?,' Strop terriva? "Po co?", Ytong? "Po co?, Najlepsze cegły!" itd... 

Na szczęście jest i wielu optymistów, którzy od początku dobrym słowem raczą.
A nam tych db słów bardzo potrzeba, bo ta budowa to dla nas naprawdę kamikaze  :jaw drop:  :jaw drop:  :jaw drop: 

 :big tongue:

----------


## kitajce

jejku ale minki mi wyszły z wiszącymi brodami  :smile: 
 :roll eyes:

----------


## Mania18

> Monia18 - bardzo fajny dom


 --iii tam, poniżej przeciętnej.. :smile: 




> Już od samego pomysłu na budowanie zaczyna się krytyka: "A po co to Wam!" Potem wybór działki: "Gdzie Wy idziecie z tymi małymi dziećmi na taką wieś!", Fundamenty? "Po co takie głębokie?,' Strop terriva? "Po co?", Ytong? "Po co?, Najlepsze cegły!" itd... 
> 
> Na szczęście jest i wielu optymistów, którzy od początku dobrym słowem raczą.
> A nam tych db słów bardzo potrzeba, bo ta budowa to dla nas naprawdę kamikaze


Prawda!Otucha i dobre slowo wskazane.. i to nie tylko na etapie budowy..

----------


## kitajce

*Arturo 72* przekaże Szanownemu Małżonkowi Twoje sugestie, myślę, że mąż wyjaśniłby to bardziej po inżyniersku, dlaczego uważa, ze z Ytonga dostanie odbiór a z czegoś innego (bez ocieplenia) - nie, ja tylko zwykła humanistka jestem, więc się może wysłowić za bardzo nie potrafię.
 :wink: 

ale, widzę od 2009 roku na forum jesteś i 900 wpisów? I dopiero budowę zaczynasz?
Chyba długo się przygotowywałeś do tej budowy, sądząc po postach,mnóstwo artykułów wciągnąłeś, wiedzy nabyłeś, wyliczeń zrobiłeś.
I dobrze, grunt to db przygotowanie!
Analiza, analiza, raz jeszcze analiza.
Obyś tylko za długo nie analizował bo Ci ten prąd za 0,3zł/kWh podrożeje.
 :wink: 
pozdrawiam

 :big tongue:  :big tongue:  :big tongue: 

i teraz sie okaże czy facet ma poczucie humoru  :wink:

----------


## Hecata

Witam, my też dołączamy się do grona bocianów, ale tych późno wiosennych - planujemy rozpoczęcie budowy w czerwcu. Nasz projekt to "Dom w lewkoniach 2P" ze zmianami. A budujemy się pod Krakowem. Obecnie czekamy na pozwolenie na budowę, ekipa wybrana i zaczynamy zbierać materiały. Budujemy z porothermu 30 P+W.

Pozdrawiam wszystkich  :smile:

----------


## Berni Z

Oczywiście że można oddać budynek nie ocieplony. LECZ dom musi posiadać dokładne wymiary - tak jak w projekcie. Jeśli projekt uwzględnia ocieplenie, a my wybudujemy dom bez ocielenia ( bo np chcemy to zrobić później - brak funduszy itp itd) to wówczas dokonamy istotnej zmiany w projekcie jaką jest zmiana wymiarów zewnętrznych budynku !!!!!!!!!!!!!! Jeżeli panowie inspektorowie stwierdzą, że tak jest to będzie to wymagało nowego projektu.

----------


## kitajce

właśnie coś w tym stylu... chodzi o to, ze na ten etap ocieplania zabraknie nam środków... i potem musielibyśmy sie bujac latami z nieodebraną, nieocieploną w dodatku chatą (projekt zakład docieplenie) ajajaj, nie wiem czy teraz to wyjasniłam zrozumiale

każdy swoje wie, każdy swoje robi, nigdy sie wszystkich nie zadowoli

ide do garów :wink:  na tym sie znam :big tongue:  na pewno

----------


## gosia86

Maniu18 my też robimy pustke nad salonemi tego najbardziej się obawiam jak to wyjdzie w rzeczywistości bo papier to wszystko przyjmie
nie długo sie przekonam, bo dziś się kończą robic ściany a więźba (strop drewniany) przyjeżdża we wtorek

----------


## rewo66

Witam wszystkich zaczynających budowę tej wiosny. My także startujemy prawdopodobnie w maju lub czerwcu 2011. Można nas nazwać bociankami spóźnialskimi. Ale lepiej późno niż wcale.  :wiggle:  Domek parterowy projekt Studia Atrium taki jak w awatarze. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## nini

Witam wszystkich, zaczynamy budowę w kwietniu. Na razie mamy na działce złożone materiały i "robi się" zbrojenie. Niedługo wjedzie koparka. Dom powstanie na wsi. Projekt "jaworze" z pełnym podpiwniczeniem. Pozdrawiam!

----------


## Kwitko

Dzień dobry!
O, my jesteśmy na podobnym etapie. Czyli także bociany  :smile:   Dzisiaj mieliśmy kończyć zbrojenie ale niestety spadł śnieg  :jaw drop: 
Większość prac będziemy robić samodzielnie. Budujemy w Wielkopolsce projekt z162.

----------


## pionan

my też mamy zaszczyt dołączyć do grona szacownych bocianków. Zbrojenie i szalunki gotowe, wczoraj zrobiony wykop pod ławy. Dzis i jutro ręczne poprawki. W poniedziałek zbrojenie i szalunki do dołów i pewnie gdzieś koło środy beton  :smile: 
Budujemy w okolicach Jeleniej Góry. Dom WB 3303 na działce 1198m2.
Pozdrawiamy wszystkich zaczynających budowę.
Zdjęcia dołącze póżniej, bo ręce od sztychówki mam jak z waty  :smile:

----------


## ewa&mariusz

Witam. My także zaczynamy budowę naszego domku. Projekt indywidualny całkowicie podpiwniczony. Budowa za miastem na wsi. 
Większość będziemy robić samodzielnie, systemem gospodarczym. 
I tu moje pierwsz pytanie, czy ma ktoś jakiś fajny patent na gięcie zbrojenia, strzemion aby nie trzeba było za każdym razem mierzyć  odcinek drutu i giąć aby było równo. 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Magik Cz-wa

Witam
To i my w takim razie zaliczamy się do Bocianków 2011  :Smile: .
Lokalizacja: Częstochowa
Projekt indywidualny, powierzchnia 171m2, dach dwuspadowy, materiał porotherm 30 + 15 styropian.
Mamy wylaną ławę i koło środy wchodzi ekipa murować fundamenty.
pozdrawiam serdecznie

----------


## agatka49

To i my możemy dołączyć do grona  :smile:   po dwoch latach walczenia z urzędami, mamy PNB  :smile:  
Ruszamy od jutra :smile:   Na działce mamy już w połowie ogrodzenie i zgromadzone materiały.

Projekt indywidualny, powierzchnia uzytkowa 124 m2, dach dwuspadzisty.

----------


## Anka1977

Witam Wszystkich,

Mamy już pozwolenie na budowę i jesteśmy na etapie walki  :wink:  z bankami. Będziemy budować Dom w mango pracowni Archon. Mamy nadzieję zacząć na początku lata w malowniczej wsi na skraju Puszczy Zielonki

----------


## xmarta27

Ja również pragnę się przywitać i włączyć do grona BOCIANKÓW 2011.. PnB już jest, ekipa też.. Start w przyszłym miesiącu...Wszystkim nowozaczynającym zmagania z własnym domkiem życzymy powodzenia i wytrwałości w dążeniu do celu...

----------


## kurbek

Witam i również witam BOCIANKI 2011, Mamy juz pozwolenie na budowę !! :smile:  startujemy jak tylko działka trochę podeschnie po zimie. Projekt autorski, działka 17 a. pozdrawiamy

----------


## leszek32

Witajcie budowlańcy. My również zaczynamy pod koniec maja. Będziemy budować w centrum Polski , w Srocku. Będzie to "stodoła" 120 m2 plus garaż.Dach dwuspadowy kryty gontami orła lub dachówką. Ściany z porothermu 24cm plus 20cm ocieplenia.okna drewniane(chyba ,że żona zdecyduje inaczej). Dom ma być w prostokącie, ciepły taki SWOJAK (jak projekt).Strop drewniany , na poddaszu dwie sypialnie i łazienka w lekkiej zabudowie. Działka 24/38 m. No to do roboty

----------


## viperolo

My startujemy 6 kwietnia 
ściany zewnętrzne Ytong 36,5 i zależy jak będzie ze środkami 5 cm MULTIPOR,
wewnętrzne SILKA, ogrzewanie PC, WM z rekuperatorem,
dach wielospadowy kryty dachówką,ocieplenie dachu 25cm. to takie główne założenia.

----------


## izamarcin

Witamy!
Rok 2011 to rowniez dla nas czas wielkiej proby. Chcemy wystartowac w maju / czerwcu. Narazie projekt sie rysuje, potem pozwolenie i do roboty  :wink:  Lokalizacja - niedaleko Wodzislawia Sl. Dzialeczka 1490 m2, projekt indywidualny jakies 150 m2 uzytkowej, parter plus pietro uzytkowe. W tym roku mamy zamiar zamknac choc plan jest moze zbyt ambitny  :smile:  Zobaczymy na ile $ starczy  :wink: 
Pozdrowienia dla WSZYSTKICH i z gory podziekowania za porady  :wink:  kazda sie przyda.

----------


## Ewerolka

Hej! Ja chyba tez moge wpisac sie do grona bociankow 2011. Budujemy w okolicach Krakowa Dagmare z Horyzontu. Na dzień dzisiejszy mamy stan zero. Serdecznie pozdrawiam  :smile:

----------


## Berni Z

> Witam
> To i my w takim razie zaliczamy się do Bocianków 2011 .
> Lokalizacja: Częstochowa
> Projekt indywidualny, powierzchnia 171m2, dach dwuspadowy, materiał porotherm 30 + 15 styropian.
> Mamy wylaną ławę i koło środy wchodzi ekipa murować fundamenty.
> pozdrawiam serdecznie


Jakiej szerokości fundamenty będziecie mieć to tego rodzaju ścian???

Ja również bedę budować z POROTHERMU 30 + styro 
Pozdrawiam  :smile:

----------


## mother24

Hurra mamy szalunek  :smile:  pierwszy krok zrobiony.

----------


## Mania18

> Maniu18 my też robimy pustke nad salonemi tego najbardziej się obawiam jak to wyjdzie w rzeczywistości bo papier to wszystko przyjmie
> nie długo sie przekonam, bo dziś się kończą robic ściany a więźba (strop drewniany) przyjeżdża we wtorek


*gosia86*
 - to ja chetnie będę podpatrywać, radzic się...Pozwolisz??

Nie bedzie źle, nie my pierwsze i nie ostatnie z pustką w domu i stropem drewnianym!

Pozdrawiam!

----------


## kitajce

1 ognisko na budowie zaliczone, dzieci nie chciały wracać do "domu"

----------


## agatka49

Jak wspomniałam dziś została wkopana pierwsza łopata :smile: 

No ale jak starszacy na forum twierdzą,że trzeba uzbroić się w cierpliwość na fachowców, no to faktycznie tak jest!!!!!

Geodeta źle wytyczył budynek :sad:   no i się zaczeło :big tongue:   Druga widaomość pozytywna, ekipa "idzie jak burza" :smile:  mąż teraz jeździ i załatwia, to cement, to żwir, bo to wszystko jest potrzebne na już :smile: 

życze wszystkim przede wszystkim chyba cierpliwości :smile:

----------


## dwiemuchy

U mnie pierwsza budowla właśnie kończy powstawać - znaczy się ekologiczny toi-toi  :wink: . Ekipa idzie jak burza - kopią pod ławy, szykują zbrojenie - faktycznie, pierwszą rzecz to sprawdzili pomiary geodetów.

Jutro prawdopodobnie zalewamy ławy  :smile: .

----------


## netmar

Witam wszystkich  :smile: 

Nasz start kwecień 2011 !!! 

Życzę powodzenia i wytrwałosci wszystkim BOCIONKOM :smile:

----------


## Ewerolka

Dziewczyny to jest nas trzy z pustką nad salonem  :wave:

----------


## Ardea

Witamy serdecznie! Wybraliśmy projekt "Bławatek" z pracowni Domowe klimaty, dom zauroczył nas prostą, klasyczną bryłą nienarzucającą konkretnego stylu wykończenia, pasującą do podmiejskiej zabudowy. Po adaptacji budynek rozrósł się do 150m. Budujemy w Centralnej Polsce z Porothermu Winerbergera 25 P+W - właśnie zalewamy ławy fundamentowe. Pozdrawiamy i życzyny sukcesów budowlanych.

----------


## klara&miko

Witam,
My zaczynamy w maju :smile:  Projekt z Muratora - M86a. Stroną techniczną przedsięwzięcia zajmuje się Pan Mąż, ja raczej kwestie estetyczne. Dom na peryferiach Wrocławia, działka około 1100 m. Sprawy urzędowe zajęły nam jak narazie 14 miesiecy i jeszcze jakis miesiąc :sad:  Potrzebowalismy bowiem warunków zabudowy, a z tym jak wiadomo jak po grudzie.
Planujemy założyć dziennik budowy na tej stronie, ale narazie czekamy na ostatnie pieczątki na papierach.
Obserwuję to forum od jakiegos czasu i mam nadzieję na czerpanie pełnymi garściami juz na etapie budowy :smile: 
Pozdrawiamy
Klara

----------


## optymistka

Witam na zlocie bocianów :welcome: 
Mieliśmy zaczynać dzisiaj. Przyjechał Pan Koparkowy, żeby zdjąć humus.........i odjechał. Każe czekać ze dwa dni, bo jeszcze trochę za mokro  :sad:  A  mieliśmy w czwartek zalewać ławy.
Budujemy w mazowieckim Maciejkę z Domowych Klimatów. Naszą śliczną parteróweczkę z małymi zmianami. :smile:

----------


## bebra

Witam bocianów!!!!
My również zaczynamy w tym roku, na razie czekamy na wydanie pozwolenia na budowę, budujemy Bryzę.
Jak na razie usunęliśmy z działki zbędne drzewa.
pozdrawiam

----------


## kitajce

witamy witamy kolejny bocianów  :smile: 
namachaliśmy sie wczoraj szpadlami, ale  podłoże pod garaż- blaszak można uznać ze prawie gotowe... oj bolą rece, ramiona

----------


## kasia_bv

Witam,
U nas ławy już wylane, teraz bloczki fundamentowe murują. Nie mogę się doczekać kiedy zaczną rosnąć ściany, dopiero wtedy widać, że to dom :smile:  :smile:  Lada dzień będziemy zamawiać drewno na więźbę w Małopolsce, bo mówią, że zdrożeje..:/ cena 650/kubik. Pozdrawiamy

----------


## kitajce

kasia_BV zamawiaj, u nas juz 850 za kubik  :sad:

----------


## Lauren

Witam wszystkich.
My też z mężem zaczynamy budowę naszego Domu w Rododendronach 6P. Zaczynamy za miesiąc od zbudowania zjazdu i 150 m drogi do naszej pięknej działeczki :smile:  a potem wreszcie będziemy mogli wziąść się do prawdziwych prac budowlanych :smile:  pozdrawiam

----------


## kasia_bv

> kasia_BV zamawiaj, u nas juz 850 za kubik


Ała, ojć to drożyzna  :sad:

----------


## capriman

Witajcie,

my jeszcze czekamy na pozwolenie, ale bedziemy budować lustrzaną Calineczkę Rex w okolicach Wieliczki. 

Pozdrawiamy

----------


## mimika

Pierwszy Dzień Wiosny 2011-pierwsze wbicie łopaty!
Obecnie zalane ławy fundamentowe...Pogoda sprzyjająca-oby tak dalej...
Meldują się bociany z małopolski!

----------


## petervdo

> Witam,
> U nas ławy już wylane, teraz bloczki fundamentowe murują. Nie mogę się doczekać kiedy zaczną rosnąć ściany, dopiero wtedy widać, że to dom Lada dzień będziemy zamawiać drewno na więźbę w Małopolsce, bo mówią, że zdrożeje..:/ cena 650/kubik. Pozdrawiamy


cena dobra nawet jak na małopolskie



> kasia_BV zamawiaj, u nas juz 850 za kubik


chyba trochę kosmos .. troszkę przeginają z ceną drewna

----------


## cwirki

witam! 
My juz sie nazywamy bocianki 
Ruszylismy 19 marca .Humus zebrany ,dom wytyczony ,zbrojenie ukrecone a jutro kopareczka bedzie kopac lawy no i w piatek umowiony beton.Tylko ,ze u nas budowa bedzie tak zwana z doskoku w wolnej chwili jaka musi znalezc maz-Bob budowniczy,ale damy rade bede sie cieszyc jak w tym roku bedzie domek do stropu.budujemy dom z poddaszam uzytkowym 163m plus garaz dwustanowiskowy 35m.A zapomnialabym bo widze na niektorych zdjeciach z budowy ,ze nie zbieraja humusu.Kochani to jest najgorszy blad poniewaz osobiscie widzialam co sie dzieje z domkiem doslownie po 3 latach -posadzki w srodku siadly jednemu facetowi o 7 cm!!!! a to dopiero byla rozpacz
Pozdrawiam serdecznie i zycze duzo duzo wytrwalosci

----------


## kitajce

*petervdo* - ponoć okazja, ponoć jeszcze ma byc drożej, ponoc z poowy zarobku dla nas zrezygnował- nieboraczek

----------


## Mania18

Taa, u nas - tzn. na podkarpaciu tez wołają 850/m3 juz z impregnacją, bez impregnacji - 800...


Niestety, stwierdzam, ze w dupnym (przepraszam, ale musiałam!) okresie zaczynamy, a to Libia, a to benzyna, a to VAT + 1%...

I wszyscy tez z nas zdzierają tym sposobem..

Powdzenia dla wszystkich, oby takiej pogody bylo jak najwiecej!!

----------


## Relda1

Witajcie. 
My budujemy w Bełchatowie. Na razie jesteśmy na etapie papierologii. W tym roku planujemy w sierpniu wylanie fundamentów, w kolejnym roku stan zero zamknięty, a co dalej-zobaczymy jak starczy kasiorki.

----------


## agabodzio

cześć, my też budujemy rodo 6 i również musimy zrobić zjazd to znaczy utwardzić :bye:

----------


## IzaN86

witam
jestem bocienkiem od 23.03.2011 zaczelam budowac swoje gniazdko :smile:  jestesmy na etapie zasypywania pospolka :smile:  jutro maja juz zalewac podbetonke :smile:  budujemy w pustaka winenberga porotherm i chcialam sie dowiedziec czy o trafny wybor? bo szczerze to zaufalismy majstrowi i nie chcielibysym sie rozczarowac.  Takze na tapecie mam teraz dachowke ceramiczna tylko zastanawiam sie z jakiej firmy wybrac? moze cos doradzicie? :smile:  pozdrawiam

----------


## agabodzio

czy mogę się dowiedzieć  co ma humus do wylewki 




> witam! 
> My juz sie nazywamy bocianki 
> Ruszylismy 19 marca .Humus zebrany ,dom wytyczony ,zbrojenie ukrecone a jutro kopareczka bedzie kopac lawy no i w piatek umowiony beton.Tylko ,ze u nas budowa bedzie tak zwana z doskoku w wolnej chwili jaka musi znalezc maz-Bob budowniczy,ale damy rade bede sie cieszyc jak w tym roku bedzie domek do stropu.budujemy dom z poddaszam uzytkowym 163m plus garaz dwustanowiskowy 35m.A zapomnialabym bo widze na niektorych zdjeciach z budowy ,ze nie zbieraja humusu.Kochani to jest najgorszy blad poniewaz osobiscie widzialam co sie dzieje z domkiem doslownie po 3 latach -posadzki w srodku siadly jednemu facetowi o 7 cm!!!! a to dopiero byla rozpacz
> Pozdrawiam serdecznie i zycze duzo duzo wytrwalosci

----------


## alic

do IzyN86;też budujemy z porothermu,myślę,że to dobry wybór,chociaż na początku bardzo poważnie rozważaliśmy solbet 36cm bez docieplenia,ale wszyscy ale to dosłownie wszyscy nam to odradzali,tu na forum wyczytałam także,że ściana jednowarstwowa zawsze wyjdzie drożej niż dwu,zresztą w hurtowni to potwierdzili,tak więc porotherm 24 plus 15cm styropianu,na dach dachówka Nelskamp glazura

----------


## Berni Z

> witam
> jestem bocienkiem od 23.03.2011 zaczelam budowac swoje gniazdko jestesmy na etapie zasypywania pospolka jutro maja juz zalewac podbetonke budujemy w pustaka winenberga porotherm i chcialam sie dowiedziec czy o trafny wybor? bo szczerze to zaufalismy majstrowi i nie chcielibysym sie rozczarowac.  Takze na tapecie mam teraz dachowke ceramiczna tylko zastanawiam sie z jakiej firmy wybrac? moze cos doradzicie? pozdrawiam


Witam w naszym gronie  :wink: 

Wybrałam POROTHERM  z WIENERBERGERA 30 P + W 

Również stoję przed dylematem dachówkowym Ohhhh W pierwszej kolejności wybór koloru! A później producent Kilka typów już jest, więc trzeba poddać kolejnej selekcji i coś wybrać. Na dachóweczkę mamy jeszcze trochę czasu ( tylko ceny pną do góry - ZWARIOWANE  ::-(: 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Hecata

My też budujemy z Porothermu 30 + 10 cm ocieplenia. Wszyscy nam odradzali 25, ponieważ mają szczeliny w poprzek ściany, a 30 mają wzdłuż.
Jak szczeliny są wzdłuż to daje dużo lepszą izolację cieplną.

----------


## IzaN86

dzieki na info :smile:  my budujemy z 30 :smile:  a dachoweczke kolor mamy juz wybrany.. ciemna czekoladka :smile:  tylko kwestia z jakiej firmy.. :sad:

----------


## Hecata

Co do dachówki, to ja też jestem chętna, żeby ktoś coś polecił, bo zupełnie nie mamy informacji w tym temacie.

----------


## kitajce

:smile: )) wiosna wiosna  :smile: 

Dachóweczka?
Poświęciłam temu cały luty, u nas wybór padł na Nalskamp, migdał. Wg mnie piękna, dekarz pochwalił wybór.
Odwrotu nie ma bo akurat za to i za okna dachowe, mamy juz zapłacone 100%, w sobote okna fasadowe przyjadą.

Dziś był geodeta, jutro koparka i archeolog i jutro już wchodzi wykonawca a w poniedziałek garaz- blaszka przywożą.
Jupi.

----------


## mila88

też jestem bociankiem 2011 zaczynamy jutro wytyczenie domu w przyszłym tygodniu chcemy zalać pogoda piękna  :smile: )) po ile u was beton b15?buduje mały domek 92m2 parterowy bez stropu  :smile:

----------


## mila88

budujemy koło bielska-białej czy ktos tez tam buduje ??

----------


## kasia_bv

My braliśmy B20 - 300 netto :/

----------


## pionan

> My braliśmy B20 - 300 netto :/


oj kasiu, ciut drogo. Ja brałem dzisiaj na zalewanie ław. B20 250 zł brutto z transportem. Okolice Jeleniej Góry.
Bloczki fundamentowe 24x38x12cm 2,65 zł brutto sztuka.

----------


## Malwina03

bloczek fundamentowy w okolicach warszawy to ok 2,90 brutto z przewagą powyżej 2,90

----------


## olai

Witam!
To i ja dołączam do grona Bocianów 2011 :big grin:  Chociaż muszę przyznać że budujemy się już jakieś 3 lata z braku funduszy i szansy na kredyt ale w tym roku mamy nadzieję że ruszymy dalej. W tej chwili czekamy na decyzję w sprawie kredytu (minął już tydzień  :roll eyes: ).
Projekt zakupiliśmy w Archonie - Dom w Mikołajkach :smile:  Wtedy gdy go wybieraliśmy był Świetny dopiero w trakcie okazało się że jednak nie jest idealny i trzeba było trochę pozmieniać -  pomijając juz fakt że jest sporo za duży dla naszej 3 osobowej rodziny :ohmy:  Ale trudno już nic nie zmienimy.
Mam tylko nadzieję że już jak będą pieniążki to wszystko pójdzie z górki  :wink:

----------


## petervdo

> też jestem bociankiem 2011 zaczynamy jutro wytyczenie domu w przyszłym tygodniu chcemy zalać pogoda piękna )) po ile u was beton b15?buduje mały domek 92m2 parterowy bez stropu


ja brałem z Chrzanowa z 8% VAT (usługa) 
w cenie pompa 24m - trzeba z drogi było lać
B15 220zł
B25 255zł 
... a co w końcu dom będzie drewniany  :wink:

----------


## petervdo

> *petervdo* - ponoć okazja, ponoć jeszcze ma byc drożej, ponoc z poowy zarobku dla nas zrezygnował- nieboraczek


nie sądzę, żeby dołożył do interesu  :big tongue: 
poprostu zarobi mniej niż inni 




> Taa, u nas - tzn. na podkarpaciu tez wołają 850/m3 juz z impregnacją, bez impregnacji - 800...
> 
> 
> Niestety, stwierdzam, ze w dupnym (przepraszam, ale musiałam!) okresie zaczynamy, a to Libia, a to benzyna, a to VAT + 1%...
> 
> I wszyscy tez z nas zdzierają tym sposobem..
> 
> Powdzenia dla wszystkich, oby takiej pogody bylo jak najwiecej!!


pogoda dopisuje  :smile: 
planowałem początek prac na koniec marca a na dziś już 1/3 piwnicy widać  :wink: 

podwyżki są z dnia na dzień ..
kupowałem w poniedziałek cement .. dziś czwartek i 5 zł drożej .. na palecie  :wink:  

ale swoją drogą sezon się zaczyna .. całe szczęście, że betony / żelaza /drewno już prawie pokupowane lub wynegocjowane  :bash:

----------


## malux20

powiedzćcie proszę czy 45 tyś za stan zero domu 10 na 16  to duzo.
czy liczyliście ile Was wyjdą fundamenty  ale łącznie z wszelkimi izolacjami, no iwszystkie powierzchnie  a nie tylko chudziak?

----------


## ebinx

Pionan, ceny betonu potrafią byc rożne o 15-20% w zależności w której części Polski mieszkasz. Ponadto B20 nie równy innemu B20  :wink:

----------


## IzaN86

w krakowie za b20 placilam 215 bez faktury

a tak wogole to widze ze duzo osob wybiere dachowke z firmy Nalskamp moze warto sie bad tym troche dkuzej zastanowic to wkoncu o czym swiadczy :smile:

----------


## agabodzio

> powiedzćcie proszę czy 45 tyś za stan zero domu 10 na 16  to duzo.
> czy liczyliście ile Was wyjdą fundamenty  ale łącznie z wszelkimi izolacjami, no iwszystkie powierzchnie  a nie tylko chudziak?


mysle że troche dużo ale ceny sa różne my będziemy robili sami liczyliśmy około 20 tys

u nas b20 300 zł plus pompa

----------


## Rav30

> Co do dachówki, to ja też jestem chętna, żeby ktoś coś polecił, bo zupełnie nie mamy informacji w tym temacie.


Ja właśnie dzisiaj zamówiłem Koramica - brązową karpiówkę; chciałem creatona ale był przeszło 3000 zł droższy

jak ostatnio zacząłem zamawiać materiały, okazało się, że większość systematycznie i znacząco drożeje; aż się boję co będzie w lecie

----------


## petervdo

> Ja właśnie dzisiaj zamówiłem Koramica - brązową karpiówkę; chciałem creatona ale był przeszło 3000 zł droższy
> 
> jak ostatnio zacząłem zamawiać materiały, okazało się, że większość systematycznie i znacząco drożeje; aż się boję co będzie w lecie


wszystko idzie do góry, ale najszybciej podstawowe materiały budowlane / konstrukcyjne
dachówkę na kiedy potrzebujesz, że już zamawiasz ? podobno akurat w pokryciach nie ma jakiś odczuwalnych zmian cen w sezonie .. tak przynajmniej twiedził jeden ze sprzedawców

----------


## Magik Cz-wa

> Jakiej szerokości fundamenty będziecie mieć to tego rodzaju ścian???
> 
> Ja również bedę budować z POROTHERMU 30 + styro 
> Pozdrawiam


Witam
38cm.
Właśnie dzisiaj mają być kończone ściany fundamentowe.
Co do materiału to już mamy kupiony w/w porotherm, okna, dach z wyjątkiem więźby i desek. Co do dachu to robimy pełne deskowanie, a dachówkę wybraliśmy Creatona Premion kolor łupek.

Co do stanu zero to nas wyniesie materiał około 25 tyś.

----------


## Mania18

> powiedzćcie proszę czy 45 tyś za stan zero domu 10 na 16  to duzo.
> czy liczyliście ile Was wyjdą fundamenty  ale łącznie z wszelkimi izolacjami, no iwszystkie powierzchnie  a nie tylko chudziak?


Nie wiem, trochę duzo...jak dla mnie - ja dom 11x15 płacę 33.000 razem z robocizną i materiałami, koparką, betonem.......rozprowadzeniem kanalizacji pod chudziakiem +chudziak, ale jak to ktos napisał, zalezy gdzie sie kto buduje i jakie materialy przewidziane i ile....




> podwyżki są z dnia na dzień ..
> kupowałem w poniedziałek cement .. dziś czwartek i 5 zł drożej .. na palecie  
> 
> ale swoją drogą sezon się zaczyna .. całe szczęście, że betony / żelaza /drewno już prawie pokupowane lub wynegocjowane


--no niestety, tak jak pisałam, a to tłumaczenie sezonem, a to VATEM, nawet jakby mial z tamtego okresu przedpodwyzkowego materiały, to i tak skorzysta z okazji i podniesie te 5 zł na palecie , metrze....x ilosc osob , ktorym sprzeda po wyzszej cenie...czysty zysk!  :wink: 

Masz rację z tym wczesniejszym zamawianiem, zaklepywaniem cen,...tylko, ze sie nie wszedzie tak da..
Jak ktos ma pieniążki, to jest w tej komfortowej sytuacji, ze moze zaplacic zadatki a to na wieźbę, kiedy tania, a to na pustaki, na stal.... i spac spokojnie..przetrzymaja do czasu budowy a ceną sie nie przejmujesz...tylko mówię, nie kazda hutownia, tartak, czy inny sprzedawca na to "idzie"...

----------


## kasia_bv

> ????? 
> Chyba na pałę bez szukania i bez negocjacji...
> cytat z 25.03.2011:
> 
> Do Zagłębia by przypuszczam dowieźli.


Oczywiście, że szukaliśmy, ale na tamten moment nie było ani czasu ani lepszych ofert. Teraz mamy za 210 netto, ale to już ciut za późno :sad:

----------


## kasia_bv

Bloczki fundamentowe 24x38x12cm najtaniej jak znalazłam 2,90 brutto. Okolice Sosnowca.

----------


## topr

Witam!

Mam nadzieje, że mnie tez można zaliczyc do Bocianków 2011, chociaż przeleciałem kawałek na skróty.
Mianowicie kupiłem właśnie dom w stanie surowym, a zatem lanie fundamentów itp. mnie ominęło... Czego już żałuję, bo tuż po zakupie piwnica cała w wodzie...

No ale nie łamię się i chętnie zaglądam na tuitejsze forum!  :wiggle: 

Pozdrawiam!

----------


## Tatarak

Mnie pobliska hurtownia zaproponowała bloczki betonowe po 2,65 brutto, tylko zapomniała uściślić, czy to 12 czy 14 :/

A po ile płacicie za stal zbrojeniową? ja mam na razie ofertę w cenie po 2980 netto za fi 6 dł 6m gładki i 2450 netto za fi 12 dł 6m żebrowany - ceny za tonę oczywiście.

----------


## viperolo

> wszystko idzie do góry, ale najszybciej podstawowe materiały budowlane / konstrukcyjne


ceny idą do góry bo sprzedwacy już wiedzą, że miesiąc lub dwa budowlanka stanie i trzeba będzie schodzic z cen żeby cos sprzedac,także mają ostatnia szanse na konkretny zarobek

----------


## viperolo

> Mnie pobliska hurtownia zaproponowała bloczki betonowe po 2,65 brutto, tylko zapomniała uściślić, czy to 12 czy 14 :/
> 
> A po ile płacicie za stal zbrojeniową? ja mam na razie ofertę w cenie po 2980 netto za fi 6 dł 6m gładki i 2450 netto za fi 12 dł 6m żebrowany - ceny za tonę oczywiście.


u nas ceny to 2800zł/t fi12 żebro i 3150 zł/t fi6 gładki(już zrobine strzemiona) ceny brutto z poniedziałku

----------


## lesz

gratuluję wszystkim już budującym, 
my dopiero "kołujemy" na start - zobaczymy czy uda się wystartować z budową pod koniec czerwca...
obecnie urzędowe przeprawy

----------


## petervdo

> ceny idą do góry bo sprzedwacy już wiedzą, że miesiąc lub dwa budowlanka stanie i trzeba będzie schodzic z cen żeby cos sprzedac,także mają ostatnia szanse na konkretny zarobek


dlaczego stanie ?
moim zdaniem to dopiero początek fali podwyżek ..
chociaż bardziej obawiałem się wpływu Euro 2012 na ceny
myślę, że zaplecze knajpy / noclegi itd.. na ostatni moment zaczną gonić ... a za tym idzie cena wszystkiego do góry

----------


## petervdo

> Masz rację z tym wczesniejszym zamawianiem, zaklepywaniem cen,...tylko, ze sie nie wszedzie tak da..
> Jak ktos ma pieniążki, to jest w tej komfortowej sytuacji, ze moze zaplacic zadatki a to na wieźbę, kiedy tania, a to na pustaki, na stal.... i spac spokojnie..przetrzymaja do czasu budowy a ceną sie nie przejmujesz...tylko mówię, nie kazda hutownia, tartak, czy inny sprzedawca na to "idzie"...


gotówka co była poszła moment  :wink: 
reszta z transzy .. nie ma lekko 



> Bloczki fundamentowe 24x38x12cm najtaniej jak znalazłam 2,90 brutto. Okolice Sosnowca.


a mnie za 2,83 wymiar 39x24x12
z transportem hds do Jaworzna ... przywieźli z Knurowa  :wink: 
a tak na marginesie to jak na razie tylko cement u siebie kupowałem .. wszystko co "grubsze" z "zagranicy"

----------


## kasia_bv

> gotówka co była poszła moment 
> reszta z transzy .. nie ma lekko 
> 
> a mnie za 2,83 wymiar 39x24x12
> z transportem hds do Jaworzna ... przywieźli z Knurowa 
> a tak na marginesie to jak na razie tylko cement u siebie kupowałem .. wszystko co "grubsze" z "zagranicy"


Dobrze negocjujesz, chyba muszę się  z Tobą zaprzyjaźnić :big grin:

----------


## adi29

> Zależy co kto lubi,ja preferuję biały materiał,z rudego bym nie budował,bo rudy to fałszywy,dla mnie za zimny i za kruchy  
> Z dachówką zależy od budżetu jakim dysponujecie,zaczynać można od taniego Robena przez Koramic,Creaton do drogiego Meyer-Holsen,średnią i dobrą alternatywą jest Nelskamp.W moim przypadku Nelskamp Nibra R-10.


No tak,ale...z tego (jak to okresliles) rudego ,buduje sie od kilkunastu(lub wiecej)stuleci i jescze stoja koscioly,zamki,budowle...wiec chyba nie tak kruche i nietrwale.Z drugiej strony wchodza nowe technologie ktore sa stosowane obecnie w budownictwie i tego nie neguje.Co do dachowki to tak naprawde co sie komu podoba.Najlepiej objechac okolice,obejrzec dachy budynkow(nie wystawki w skladach budowlanych),poniewaz gusta sa rozne i nie kazda tez dachowka pasuje do kazdego domu...Zycze udanych wyborow,przespanych nocy...no i funduszy.
p.s. u mnie stan surowy jescze otwarty,pustak max,dachowka roben monza plus tobago.pozdrawiam

----------


## agruus

Witajcie  :smile: 
My również chcemy rozpocząć budowę w tym roku  :big grin:  
Jestem zupełnie nowa na tym forum, ale już widzę że będzie fajnie przebrnąć przez budowę z Wami  :big grin: 
My mamy działkę niedaleko Tarczyna (mazowieckie) projekt indywidualny domu, pozwolenie i reszta papierów już jest (ehhh droga przez mękę :] ) na szczęście już za nami  :smile:  teraz "tylko" rozpocząć budowę, nie mamy jeszcze ekipy/firmy zresztą jesteśmy zieloni w tym temacie  :smile:  rozpoczynamy właśnie poszukiwania. Jeśli macie jakieś porady... dajcie znać proszę...
Pozdrawiam,
Ania

----------


## Tatarak

Agruus, poszukaj na grupach budowlanych ludzi ze swojej okolicy - na pewno pomogą w szukaniu ekip itp.  :smile:

----------


## IzaN86

mam tylko nadzieje ze nie sprawzdi sie jednak powiedzenie ze co rude to falszywe :wink:

----------


## agruus

Dzięki, tak zrobię  :smile:

----------


## Ardea

W Centrum B-20 po 225 (+pompa+dowóz=26 :cool: . Stal, pustaki i całe pokrycie dachowe zamówione i zadadkowane w starym roku, więc nie jestem na bieżąco.

----------


## Rav30

> wszystko idzie do góry, ale najszybciej podstawowe materiały budowlane / konstrukcyjne
> dachówkę na kiedy potrzebujesz, że już zamawiasz ? podobno akurat w pokryciach nie ma jakiś odczuwalnych zmian cen w sezonie .. tak przynajmniej twiedził jeden ze sprzedawców


Monitorowałem ceny Koramica od listopada zeszłego roku. Nic się nie zmieniało. Wczoraj  dostałem "cynk" z hurtowni, że cena się nie zmienia, ale zmniejszają rabat, więc szybko musiałem zamówić. A potrzebuję na połowę czerwca. Przy obecnych cenach paliw, ceny materiałów szybko pójdą w górę- tak myślę, każdy pretekst jest dobry. Jedyne pocieszenie, jak czytam wpisy z ok 2007r, to teraz jest dwa razy taniej  :wink:

----------


## dwiemuchy

Niestety w Krakowie też ceny wywalone w kosmos - B20 najtaniej za 250 zł brutto (ale rozpiętościowo 250-280/m3 w lepszych betoniarniach). Za to styrodur po znajomości kupiłem po 305 zł/m3 - to już uważam przyzwoicie, podobnie jak Porotherm 25 - 4.50/szt. Ogólnie to dziś poszła krew w piach - a raczej beton w szalunki , w przyszłym tygodniu izolacje, podpodłogówka itp.

----------


## kasia_bv

Macie może namiar na dobre ceny za Porotherm 25? (Śląsk, Zagłębie)

----------


## Maaniaa

Witam Bocianki! My zaczynamy w maju, lada tydzień powinniśmy dostać pozwolenie na budowę. Projekt indywidualny. Fundamenty lane w szalunku, materiał na ściany zewnętrzne to poroton ( czy ktoś buduje z porotonu?), ściany wewnętrzne -silikat. Dachówka cementowa.Nurtuje mnie sprawa kuchni otwartej na salon... u mnie ma tak być. zastanawiam się czy to dobry pomysł. jakie są plusy i minusy tej mody .. bo to jednak moda, która może a raczej na pewno przeminie.

minus- w kuchni powinien być zawsze porządek bo co to za widok z salonu na roz...gardiasz na szafkach i w zlewie zwłaszcza gdy nas odwiedzi niespodziewany gość
minus - snująca się  salonie woń aktualnie gotowanej grochówki na wędzonce.
minus - czy ja siedząc w salonie muszę wiecznie oglądać kuchnię ?
plus - kuchnia otwarta na salon cementuje rodzinę, coś takiego jest przy grillu -  grillowanie,  wspólne rozmowy, bliskość. osoba przyrządzająca potrawy nie jest odseparowana i może również w tym momencie uczestniczyć aktywnie w życiu rodziny.
plus - piękną kuchnią można się pochwalić jak wszystkim co piękne

----------


## ewanz

Witamy inne bocianki! Mamy zamiar zacząć w maju, teraz stawiamy ogrodzenie i czekamy na decyzję kredytową - mamy nadzieję - pozytywną  :smile:  
 Budowa według projektu indywidualnego w woj. łódzkim. Życzymy wszystkim szybkiej budowy i jak najmniejszych kosztów!

----------


## petervdo

> Dobrze negocjujesz, chyba muszę się z Tobą zaprzyjaźnić


a co potrzebujesz ?
z zakupów "typowych" to już styro/folia kubełkowa na piwnice  :wink:

----------


## kasia_bv

> a co potrzebujesz ?
> z zakupów "typowych" to już styro/folia kubełkowa na piwnice


Teraz szukam żwiru do drenażu, ale ceny powalają :sad:  a następnie porotherm 25

----------


## petervdo

> Teraz szukam żwiru do drenażu, ale ceny powalają a następnie porotherm 25


miałem po 60zł/t + 100 transport - żwir rzeczny ..
do Ciebie pewnie podobny koszt transportu
jak interesuje daj znać

----------


## Lechiti

Witam wszystkich... zatem my już dokołowaliśmy do pasa startowego, zgodę na start (czyli decyzję z banku) już mamy, powiedzmy że trwają właśnie ostatnie finalne przygotowania przed decyzją - pełna na przód.. planujemy rozpocząć pierwsze prace za około 2 tygodnie.. Pozdrawiam wszystkich startujących i życzę wytrwałości...

----------


## kasia_bv

> miałem po 60zł/t + 100 transport - żwir rzeczny ..
> do Ciebie pewnie podobny koszt transportu
> jak interesuje daj znać


Bardzo chętnie wezmę namiary. Dziękuję :smile:

----------


## agatka49

Witam wszystkich!!!

Jak wczesniej wspominalam, ruszylismy w zeszłym tygodniu! A w tym tygodniu będziemy już zalewać betonem na gotowo :smile: 

Ale nie o tym chciałam :smile:   Czy możecie doradzic nam jakie okno mamy zrobić w  łazience dolnej? W projekcie jest 150 /120! teraz wydaje nam się,że to za dużo tym bardziej że łazienka będzie miała okolo 5m2. Czas ucieka a decyzję, trzeba podjąć :sad:

----------


## pionan

> Teraz szukam żwiru do drenażu, ale ceny powalają a następnie porotherm 25


a ja sobie załatwiłem 24 tony żwiru drenarskiego za 600 zł z przywózką. Dogadałem temat z kierowcą ciężarówki co wozi żwir do pobliskiej betoniarni. Jedna "lufa" w tą czy w tą. A u mnie realne oszczędnosci  :smile:

----------


## kasia_bv

> a ja sobie załatwiłem 24 tony żwiru drenarskiego za 600 zł z przywózką. Dogadałem temat z kierowcą ciężarówki co wozi żwir do pobliskiej betoniarni. Jedna "lufa" w tą czy w tą. A u mnie realne oszczędnosci


Tak to można budować :smile:

----------


## pionan

> Tak to można budować


e tam. Kolega dał mi namiary na gościa (sam wcześniej też od niego kupował). Udało się i tyle.

Ogólnie fajnie jest mieć znajomych, którzy budowę mają bardziej zaawansowaną od nas. Kupiłem dzisiaj od znajomego 100 szt. stempli 3m po 3zł za sztukę. Do tego dwa kubiki krawędziaków do szalowania stropu za 800zł. Poza tym polecam wertować ogłoszenia w jakichś lokalnych portalach internetowych. Ludzie często chcą się pozbyć róznych niepotrzebnych rzeczy za niewielkie pieniądze.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Mania18

> Witam wszystkich!!!
> 
> Jak wczesniej wspominalam, ruszylismy w zeszłym tygodniu! A w tym tygodniu będziemy już zalewać betonem na gotowo
> 
> Ale nie o tym chciałam  Czy możecie doradzic nam jakie okno mamy zrobić w  łazience dolnej? W projekcie jest 150 /120! teraz wydaje nam się,że to za dużo tym bardziej że łazienka będzie miała okolo 5m2. Czas ucieka a decyzję, trzeba podjąć


 ---no okno zawsze zmienic mozna, pytanie jak bedzie wygladal budynek z zewnatrz po zmianie otworu? Czy ta zmiana nie zaburzy ogolnego"zalozenia" bryly??

Wrzuc jakis rzut lazienki i budunku ze scana gdzie jet to okno??!!

----------


## karola szeroki c14

Witam!
My również jesteśmy tegorocznymi bociankami. Budowę rozpoczęliśmy w marcu, obecnie jesteśmy na etapie murowania bloczków fundamentowych. Modlimy się o kredyt i pogodę, aby budowa szła sprawnie i beż przestojów. 
Budujemy tymka d z horyzontu na obrzeżach niewielkiego miasta w puszczy nadnoteckiej. Okolica spokojna, blisko las i śpiew ptaszków. Nie możemy się już doczekać kiedy zamieszkamy, chociaż zakończenie budowy planujemy na przyszły rok.
Pozdrawiamy innych bocianków i życzymy powodzenia w budowie.

----------


## karolinka1201

Witam wszystkich budujących
My też mamy zamiar się budować w tym roku. Na razie czekamy na pozwolenie na budowę. 
Zastanawiam się czy w trakcie budowy można zmienić rodzaj ogrzewania? Zamiast gazu - eko groszek.
Nie wiecie czy są problemy z taka zmianą?
Pozd.

----------


## born2july

Witam wszystkich
Niedawno kupiłem fajną działeczkę i coś w tym roku ruszę  :smile: 
na pewno chce ogrodzić teren i posadzić pare drzewek, kupić garaż tymczasowy blaszany ( może ktoś chce sprzedać, chętnie kupie używany ), wjazd na działkę
Myślę, że w tym roku to będzie wszystko. Na jesień chce starać się o przyłącza ( woda, prąd ), kanalizacji nie ma, tak by na wiosnę przyszłego roku ruszyć z budową, spokojnie krok po kroczku i myślę, że damy rade  :smile: 
pozdrawiam serdecznie

----------


## nats_ek

Witam serdecznie, my też chcielibyśmy zacząć latem tego roku. Domek własnego projektu, 310 metrów.

Szukam obecnie informacji z czego budować i chyba postawimy na Porotherm.

Pozdrawiam, Natalia.

----------


## nats_ek

> Witam Bocianki! My zaczynamy w maju, lada tydzień powinniśmy dostać pozwolenie na budowę. Projekt indywidualny. Fundamenty lane w szalunku, materiał na ściany zewnętrzne to poroton ( czy ktoś buduje z porotonu?), ściany wewnętrzne -silikat. Dachówka cementowa.Nurtuje mnie sprawa kuchni otwartej na salon... u mnie ma tak być. zastanawiam się czy to dobry pomysł. jakie są plusy i minusy tej mody .. bo to jednak moda, która może a raczej na pewno przeminie.
> 
> minus- w kuchni powinien być zawsze porządek bo co to za widok z salonu na roz...gardiasz na szafkach i w zlewie zwłaszcza gdy nas odwiedzi niespodziewany gość
> minus - snująca się  salonie woń aktualnie gotowanej grochówki na wędzonce.
> minus - czy ja siedząc w salonie muszę wiecznie oglądać kuchnię ?
> plus - kuchnia otwarta na salon cementuje rodzinę, coś takiego jest przy grillu -  grillowanie,  wspólne rozmowy, bliskość. osoba przyrządzająca potrawy nie jest odseparowana i może również w tym momencie uczestniczyć aktywnie w życiu rodziny.
> plus - piękną kuchnią można się pochwalić jak wszystkim co piękne


Też mam w projekcie taką kuchnię, ale myślę odgrodzić ją barkiem z wysokimi krzesłami tak by trochę zasłonić widok na kuchnię z salonu.
Wymarzyłam sobie otwartą no to mam, a jak to się ma w praktyce pewnie ocenię za dwa lata  :smile: 

A zapachy? Ponoć rekuperacja w pełni zdaje tutaj egzamin.

----------


## siobhan1

Chciałam serdecznie podziekować jako tegoroczny 'bocianek' redakcji za nadesłane prezenty. Na 100% się przydadzą, oby takie akcje częściej.
Pozdrawiam.
J

----------


## Berni Z

> Cytat Napisał Maaniaa Zobacz post
>     Witam Bocianki! My zaczynamy w maju, lada tydzień powinniśmy dostać pozwolenie na budowę. Projekt indywidualny. Fundamenty lane w szalunku, materiał na ściany zewnętrzne to poroton ( czy ktoś buduje z porotonu?), ściany wewnętrzne -silikat. Dachówka cementowa.Nurtuje mnie sprawa kuchni otwartej na salon... u mnie ma tak być. zastanawiam się czy to dobry pomysł. jakie są plusy i minusy tej mody .. bo to jednak moda, która może a raczej na pewno przeminie.
> 
>     minus- w kuchni powinien być zawsze porządek bo co to za widok z salonu na roz...gardiasz na szafkach i w zlewie zwłaszcza gdy nas odwiedzi niespodziewany gość
>     minus - snująca się salonie woń aktualnie gotowanej grochówki na wędzonce.
>     minus - czy ja siedząc w salonie muszę wiecznie oglądać kuchnię ?
>     plus - kuchnia otwarta na salon cementuje rodzinę, coś takiego jest przy grillu - grillowanie, wspólne rozmowy, bliskość. osoba przyrządzająca potrawy nie jest odseparowana i może również w tym momencie uczestniczyć aktywnie w życiu rodziny.
>     plus - piękną kuchnią można się pochwalić jak wszystkim co piękne


 



> Też mam w projekcie taką kuchnię, ale myślę odgrodzić ją barkiem z wysokimi krzesłami tak by trochę zasłonić widok na kuchnię z salonu.
> Wymarzyłam sobie otwartą no to mam, a jak to się ma w praktyce pewnie ocenię za dwa lata 
> 
> A zapachy? Ponoć rekuperacja w pełni zdaje tutaj egzamin.


U mnie w projekcie jest kuchnia zamknięta, ale ja nie będę stawiać całej ściany pomiędzy kuchnią a jadalnią i salonem dzięki temu pozostanie ona otwarta. Myślę zrobić w kuchni modną teraz wyspę. I tak jak ty Maaniaa uważam, że to tylko moda i nie wiadomo jak się to sprawdzi w praktyce. Dlatego fundamenty pod ścianę wyleje  :Smile: ) I jak się nie sprawdzi otwarta kuchnia to wybudujemy ścianę, a z wyspy zrobimy szafkę. 
Integracja "kucharki " z rodziną i gościmi jest bardzo dużym plusem natomiast ten bałagan kuchenny podzxiwiany przez gości - obawiam się że to nie przejdzie

----------


## IvanS

Witam wszystkich.
Po kilku latach przygotowań zaczynam i ja. Kończę formalności i do pracy. Plany na ten rok: Ogrodzenie, fundamenty. Jako że dom będzie częściowo podpiwniczony chciał bym zrobić fundamenty lane, w formach metalowych z dobrze "zawibrowanym" betonem. Zobaczymy jak to kosztowo będzie wyglądało ale.....

Dom z użytkowym poddaszem, częściowo podpiwniczony z garażem na dwa auta w bryle. powierzchnia mieszkalna 2 x 80 m. kw. minus skosy  :smile:  Dach cztero spadowy, projekt indywidualny. Działka 39 ar. południowy stok - widokowa  :smile:  długo jej szukałem ale mam nadzieję że było warto.

Ściany - pustaki leier max _+ 15 cm styropianu. Pustak kupiony  :smile: 

Zobaczymy - trochę się boję ale niesamowicie mnie to nakręca. Na szczęście mamy gdzie mieszkać więc ciśnienia na przeprowadzkę nie ma.

Pozdrawiam wszystkich

----------


## Bad

> Chciałam serdecznie podziekować jako tegoroczny 'bocianek' redakcji za nadesłane prezenty. Na 100% się przydadzą, oby takie akcje częściej.
> Pozdrawiam.
> J


My również dziękujemy za prezenty. Fajna sprawa, zawsze warto poczytać i dowiedzieć się czegoś nowego.




> Witam wszystkie BOCIANY 
> U nas otwarcie nastąpiło przed paroma dniami.
> Nie jest lekko, gdyż grunt jest z bardzo wysokimi wodami gruntowymi...ale co mnie nie zabije to mnie wzmocni!! 
> Dom bedzie stał i BASTA!!


U nas też woda wysoko i dlatego ruszyliśmy dopiero wczoraj. Ale nie damy się łatwo  :wink:

----------


## eliza525

Witam,
My właśnie zaczęliśmy 05.04.2011- wylane fundamenty .Projekt indywidualny, bryła prostokątna, dach dwuspadowy.

----------


## IzaN86

witam a ja mam pytanko z troche innej beczki zastanawiam sie kiedy zrobic przylacz wody i pradu do domu czy teraz kiedy mury zaczynaja isc do gory czy jak domek bedzie juz gotowy? i od czego wogole zaczac? :sad:

----------


## Berni Z

> witam a ja mam pytanko z troche innej beczki zastanawiam sie kiedy zrobic przylacz wody i pradu do domu czy teraz kiedy mury zaczynaja isc do gory czy jak domek bedzie juz gotowy? i od czego wogole zaczac?


To wszystko zależny od Twojej organizacji pracy i od tego kiedy chcesz się wyrowadzić.
 Woda i prąd na budowie jest potrzebna. 
Ja wodę będę pobierać od sąsiada, który już mieszka w sowim domu. Sąsiad obok który ma domek wykończony, ale jeszcze w nim nie mieszka nie ma podłączonej wody, bo nie chce mieć problemów w zimie. Co do prądu to jeśli firma która będzie budowała Tobie domek ma agregaty prądotwórcze to na okres budowy nie musisz robić przyłącza.

pozdrawiam

----------


## IzaN86

dzieki prad i wode na czas budowy mam od tesciow takze nie ma z tym problem tylko zastanawiam sie kiedy sie za to zabrac czy  wtrakcie budowy czy jak juz domek bedzie a chcielibysmy sie wprowadzic na przyszla wiosne :smile:

----------


## kloskak

Witam tez rozpoczelismy wiosna tego roku obecnie. Murowane sa juz sciany.

----------


## gosia86

Dziękuje za upominek do redekcji Muratora  :smile:

----------


## karolinka1201

> Nie ma problemu ze zmianą.Czym podyktowana jest zmiana ? Kosztem przyłącza ?


Buduje się niedaleko parku i nie można było mieć ogrzewania na węgiel,  gazociągu tez nie ma by sie podłączyć. W projekcie miałam więc gaz z butli. Niestety dostałam kosztorys podłączenia i ceny za żużycie - prawie spadłam z krzesła. 
Teraz dowiedziałam się że węgla nie mogę mieć, ale mogę eko groszek. Dlatego ta zmiana.

----------


## karolinka1201

Długo czekaliście na pozwolenie na budowę? Ja czekam już miesiąc - dziś dzwoniłam do starostwa i jeszcze wniosek leży..
Ale to wszystko długo trwa. Mam nadzieję, że nie będzie brakowało żadnych dokumentów do wniosku.

----------


## Berni Z

> Długo czekaliście na pozwolenie na budowę? Ja czekam już miesiąc - dziś dzwoniłam do starostwa i jeszcze wniosek leży..
> Ale to wszystko długo trwa. Mam nadzieję, że nie będzie brakowało żadnych dokumentów do wniosku.



Ja złożyłam 17 lutego - odebrałam wczoraj. Brakowało tylko mapki podziałowej, ale z tym nie było problemu załatwiłam i dołączyli do wniosku.

----------


## Rav30

> witam a ja mam pytanko z troche innej beczki zastanawiam sie kiedy zrobic przylacz wody i pradu do domu czy teraz kiedy mury zaczynaja isc do gory czy jak domek bedzie juz gotowy? i od czego wogole zaczac?


my robimy przyłącza razem z instalacjami w środku, no wodę trochę wcześniej, bo chciałbym mieć bieżącą podczas grilowania  :smile:

----------


## agatka49

> ---no okno zawsze zmienic mozna, pytanie jak bedzie wygladal budynek z zewnatrz po zmianie otworu? Czy ta zmiana nie zaburzy ogolnego"zalozenia" bryly??
> 
> Wrzuc jakis rzut lazienki i budunku ze scana gdzie jet to okno??!!


oto rzut parteru-mam nadzieję,ze mi to wyjdzie :smile: 

Proszę o wszelkie sugestie, co do okna w łazience- (jest po lewej stronie :smile: - jest za duże? a może właśnie fajne? ja juz sama nie wiem :sad:

----------


## Hecata

Agatka49, rzeczywiście okno 120 cm do łazienki to troszkę zbytek łaski i o ile moim zdaniem im większe okna w pomieszczeniach tym lepiej, to jednak w łazience może to być kłopotliwe. Jednak z rzutu wynika, że to okno jest symetrycznie położone do okna pokoju (kuchni?) na rogu po prawej, więc zmniejszenie tego okna wprowadzi chaos do bryły budynku... Ale ja bym jednak zmniejszyła to w łazience. A jaka to jest strona? Północ?

----------


## Berni Z

> oto rzut parteru-mam nadzieję,ze mi to wyjdzie
> 
> Proszę o wszelkie sugestie, co do okna w łazience- (jest po lewej stronie- jest za duże? a może właśnie fajne? ja juz sama nie wiem


Ja również bym zmniejszyła. Jeśli możesz to wklej frontową elewację domu

----------


## niki129

My tez zaczynamy ... ale kiedy to nie wiem , papierologia papierologia. Działkę kupilismy w Dawidach Bankowych, projekt POranna Rosa - Muratora i czkemay na pozwolenie na budowe Pozdrawiam wszystkich Aga

----------


## Mania18

> Ja również bym zmniejszyła. Jeśli możesz to wklej frontową elewację domu


Tak, tak, jeszcze elewację frontową jako pogląd, albo podaj najlepiej link do projektu.

----------


## pionan

u nas dzisiaj, po wcześniejszym połozeniu izolacji ław, zaczęło się murowanie ścian fundamentowych. Majstry mówia, że do soboty skończą. My z kolei rozglądamy się za materiałem na ściany (BK grubość 36,5cm - ściana jednowarstwowa). Byliśmy z żonką w Goerlitz, zaproponowano nam niemiecki BK firmy PORIT. O dziwo parametry cieplne sporo lepsze niż Ytong. Do tego niespodzianka. W Niemczech do Ytonga, czy Poritu klej dokładają gratis. W Polsce za klej do Ytonga musisz zapłacić. Jutro mam dostać wycenę, zobaczymy jakie ceny tego Poritu.

----------


## pionan

co się przejmujesz. Jak będzie coś nie tak, zawsze można docieplić

----------


## pionan

> Nie no jasne,nie moja kasa,ja chciałem tylko doradzić


no dzieki, ale myślę, ze sam wiesz to doskonale. jakby słuchac rad udzielanych na forum, to człowiek by zwariował moment. 
Napisałem tylko o ścianach. Skąd wiesz jak będą robione nadproża i wieńce. Jak będzie izolowana podłoga na gruncie, poddasze. Jakie parametry będą miały okna i drzwi?? Nie masz niestety o tym żadnej informacji, więc radę Twoja uważam za cenną, aczkolwiek w moim przypadku zbędną. Dlatego napisałem o dociepleniu. 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## agatka49

Dziękuję dziewczyny za odpowiedź!

Wklejam jeszcze rzut elewacji :smile:  Z prawej strony to kuchnia...kurcze wiem, ze to moze zepsuć wizualnie widok- jest to ważne, ale chyba nie najważniejsze...

----------


## aganatalia

Witam.Rozpoczynamy budowę 4 maja.Nieduża działka w centrum miasta. http://www.domywstylu.eu/projekty/je...daszem/jaspis/  .Pozdrawiam wszystkie bociany!

Do  kasia_bv. Witam i szczególnie pozdrawiam inwestorkę z Sosnowca !

----------


## kalumet

witam
dzisiaj byłem podbić PnB pieczątką oznaczającą, pozwolenie jest prawomocne
teraz tylko załatwić z bankiem, ustalić z firmą termin wejścia
mam nadzieję, że koniec kwietnia, początek maja zaczniemy budowę

----------


## Moana

Witam wszystkich. My też ruszamy z budową lada chwila, na początku maja, pod Wrocławiem. Pozwolenie na budowę już jest. U mnie na stanie trójka maluchów, w tym roczne bliźniaki  :smile:  więc budowę rozkładamy na dwa etapy, do jesieni SSO, a w przyszłym roku cała reszta. A to nasz projekt:
http://www.wybieramydom.pl/projekty_...rzewiem-5.html

----------


## Mania18

> Wklejam jeszcze rzut elewacji Z prawej strony to kuchnia...kurcze wiem, ze to moze zepsuć wizualnie widok- jest to ważne, ale chyba nie najważniejsze...


 - mysle, że jak zmmniejszysz okienko o połwe, czyli dasz 60 cm otwór, to sie niec zlego nie stanie, elewacja nie straci na uroku!  :wink: 

Tylko zeby to okienko bylo na środku ściany,  a nie bardziej z prawej czy bardziej z lewej..
Tak na szybko, tak jak w tych projektach:

http://www.extradom.pl/projekt-domu-z98-wae1105.aspx

http://www.extradom.pl/projekt-domu-...o-krh1093.aspx
sa okienka wieksze i mniejsze i jak dla mnie jest O.K.

Bo faktycznie, łazienke masz mala, nie potrzeba Ci okna, jak do pokoju.. :wink: 






> O dziwo parametry cieplne sporo lepsze niż Ytong. Do tego niespodzianka. W Niemczech do Ytonga, czy Poritu klej dokładają gratis. W Polsce za klej do Ytonga musisz zapłacić.


 - pewnie, przeciez u nas ktoś, kto sie buduje jest bogatyyyy, to niech placi..zreszta nie tylko o budowe chodzi....W Niemczech auta w podobnej cenie tez maja lepsiejsze wyposażenie niz w naszych salonach...i tak by mnożyc przyklady czego my nie mamy w tej samej cenie, a mają to inni  ... :wink: 
U nas na wszystkim trzeba zarobic, a raczej zedrzec, jezeli jet tylko ku temu okazja!!

----------


## aganatalia

> Witam wszystkich. My też ruszamy z budową lada chwila, na początku maja, pod Wrocławiem. Pozwolenie na budowę już jest. U mnie na stanie trójka maluchów, w tym roczne bliźniaki  więc budowę rozkładamy na dwa etapy, do jesieni SSO, a w przyszłym roku cała reszta. A to nasz projekt:
> http://www.wybieramydom.pl/projekty_...rzewiem-5.html


Ha! My tez mamy bliźniaki.Wprawdzie 5-letnie ale niezwykle ,że tak powiem "zajmujące".Pozdrawiam

----------


## kasia_bv

> Ha! My tez mamy bliźniaki.Wprawdzie 5-letnie ale niezwykle ,że tak powiem "zajmujące".Pozdrawiam


 Jak miło... :smile:  Budujemy w tym samym mieście i do tego u nas też bliźniaki, co prawda już 10-letnie, ale działo się, oj działo...
Obecnie jesteśmy na etapie drenażu wokół budynku (tzn fundamentów) :smile:

----------


## aganatalia

> Jak miło... Budujemy w tym samym mieście i do tego u nas też bliźniaki, co prawda już 10-letnie, ale działo się, oj działo...
> Obecnie jesteśmy na etapie drenażu wokół budynku (tzn fundamentów)


Witam, pzdrawiałam Cię Kasiu stronkę wcześniej{wyczaiłam Sosnowiczankę,haha}.Jeśli możesz ,napisz w jakiej dzielnicy budujecie.Pozdrawiam

----------


## Moana

To widzę, że mamy wysyp bliźniaków wśród Bocianków  :smile:  Nasi najmłodsi inwestorzy coraz bardziej mobilni i ciekawscy, strach się bać, co będzie dalej...

----------


## aganatalia

> To widzę, że mamy wysyp bliźniaków wśród Bocianków  Nasi najmłodsi inwestorzy coraz bardziej mobilni i ciekawscy, strach się bać, co będzie dalej...


HŁEHŁE, bę :wave: dzie duuuużo gorzej! Ale dacie radę,jak my wszyscy... :roll eyes:

----------


## Kinia12

Witam wszystkie Bocianki :smile: 
My budujemy dom w bergeniach z Archon   oraz garaż G 111 Pro Arte.Mamy śliczną działkę 15 arów, na której jest okropne pobojowisko bo w ubiegłą sobotę ściągneliśmy humus :smile:  Już nie mogę się doczekać dalszych prac!

----------


## Magik Cz-wa

U mnie prace systematycznie idą do przodu.
Na chwile obecną mamy wymurowane ocieplone i zasypane fundamenty.
W poniedziałek z rana hydraulik zrobić ma odpływy, a do końca dnia ma być
wylany beton i stan zero będzie ukończony.

ps.trzeba przyznać że sporo kasy idzie na tan stan zero.


pozdrawiam

----------


## kasia_bv

> U mnie prace systematycznie idą do przodu.
> Na chwile obecną mamy wymurowane ocieplone i zasypane fundamenty.
> W poniedziałek z rana hydraulik zrobić ma odpływy, a do końca dnia ma być
> wylany beton i stan zero będzie ukończony.
> 
> ps.trzeba przyznać że sporo kasy idzie na tan stan zero.
> 
> 
> pozdrawiam


Ile czasu Wam to zajęło? Bo u nas coś się grzebią, mam wrażenie. 
A z ta kasą to fakt, nieźle się trzeba wykosztować.. :/

----------


## Shemsi

Witam Bocianki!  :smile: 

Dołączam do Waszego grona, choć u nas trochę droga na skróty (albo też przez mękę). Bierzemy się za wykańczanie domu, który przez 15 lat stał w stanie surowym zamkniętym, więc część prac została już wykonana "za nas". Niestety, oznacza to podwójną zabawę: jak dostosować dom do naszych potrzeb i wymagań oraz wszelakie naprawy "no przecież dobrze zbudowanego domu" :/ Na pierwszy ogień czeka nas przeprawa z nadprożami nad WSZYSTKIMI otworami drzwiowymi, które sprytnie zostały zbudowane za nisko  :bash: 
Zazdroszczę Wam, Bocianki, możliwości dopilnowania wszystkiego od początku, a jednocześnie trzymam kciuki, żebyście nie musieli przechodzić przez miliony poprawek jak dojdziecie do "naszego" poziomu.

Pozdrawiam ciepło!
Weronika

----------


## Magik Cz-wa

> Ile czasu Wam to zajęło? Bo u nas coś się grzebią, mam wrażenie. 
> A z ta kasą to fakt, nieźle się trzeba wykosztować.. :/


Zajęło to około 30 dni,ale trochę czasu straciliśmy przez pogodę.
Dużo deszczu padało a że teren mam dość podmokły trzeba było odpompowywać wodę.
Najważniejsze że z ziemi już wyszliśmy. Teraz ta wylewka i myślę, że po świętach zaczną murować ściany.

----------


## Esiak

Witam wszystkich!

My ruszyliśmy z kopyta z końcem marca... Co prawda fundamenty były już zrobione we wrześniu 2009, ale nie było kasy na dalszą budowę...
Nasz domek to Lapis 2 z pracowni Krajobrazy.
Obecnie mamy już wymurowane wszystkie ściany nośne a od jutra zaczynamy układanie stropu  :smile: 
Postępy można śledzić w naszym dzienniku...
Pozdrowienia dla wszystkich rozpoczynających  :smile:

----------


## Maaniaa

> Witam wszystkich!
> 
> My ruszyliśmy z kopyta z końcem marca... Co prawda fundamenty były już zrobione we wrześniu 2009, ale nie było kasy na dalszą budowę...
> Nasz domek to Lapis 2 z pracowni Krajobrazy.
> Obecnie mamy już wymurowane wszystkie ściany nośne a od jutra zaczynamy układanie stropu 
> Postępy można śledzić w naszym dzienniku...
> Pozdrowienia dla wszystkich rozpoczynających


Gratuluję bardzo podoba mi się ten projekt, to wygodny dom , trzymam za Was kciuki, pozdrawiam!

----------


## Esiak

> Gratuluję bardzo podoba mi się ten projekt, to wygodny dom , trzymam za Was kciuki, pozdrawiam!


 a skąd wiesz, że jest wygodny..?

----------


## greg68

Witam serdecznie,
my też zaczynamy budowę w niedługim czasie (w okolicach wakacji). Projekt to NOWELA, ok. 130m po zmianach. Pozwolenie jest, ekipa sprawdzona i już dogadana na 99%. Ciągle jeszcze mam dylemat : gazobeton czy porotherm? Mam tydzień na decyzję, a czytając forum mam tylko mętlik w głowie  :Smile:  Coś wybrać muszę...
Życzę wytrwałości i cierpliwości wszystkim budującym!  :wink: 

http://forum.muratordom.pl/blog.php?...Tabazy-i-Grega

----------


## Esiak

> Witam serdecznie,
> my też zaczynamy budowę w niedługim czasie (w okolicach wakacji). Projekt to NOWELA, ok. 130m po zmianach. Pozwolenie jest, ekipa sprawdzona i już dogadana na 99%. Ciągle jeszcze mam dylemat : gazobeton czy porotherm? Mam tydzień na decyzję, a czytając forum mam tylko mętlik w głowie  Coś wybrać muszę...
> Życzę wytrwałości i cierpliwości wszystkim budującym! 
> 
> http://forum.muratordom.pl/blog.php?...Tabazy-i-Grega


policz sobie ile wyjdzie Tobie za m2 tego i tego...
my murujemy z betonu komórkowego i idzie naprawdę szybko, bloczki są duże, w miarę lekkie i łatwo się je docina...
poza tym spójrz w projekt, jaki tam materiał jest, ponieważ bloczki z różnych materiałów mogą się różnić wysokością...

----------


## greg68

> policz sobie ile wyjdzie Tobie za m2 tego i tego...
> my murujemy z betonu komórkowego i idzie naprawdę szybko, bloczki są duże, w miarę lekkie i łatwo się je docina...
> poza tym spójrz w projekt, jaki tam materiał jest, ponieważ bloczki z różnych materiałów mogą się różnić wysokością...


Cena za materiał raczej porównywalna, a ekipa ,,wyspecjalizowana,, w ceramice. No i parę groszy mniej będę miał do zapłacenia w przypadku budowy z porothermu. Szukam tylko powodu który przekona mnie, że powienienem budować jednak z betonu komórkowego. Nie mówię, że to czy tamto jest lepsze lub gorsze, bo opinii jest naprawdę tyle ilu jest budujących, ale nie jestem jeszcze do końca przekonany co do materiału. Bardziej skłaniam się chyba jednak do ceramiki. Hmmmm, czyżbym sam sobie odpowiedział na pytanie?  :wink:

----------


## greg68

> Co Cię przekonało do ceramiki,jakie zalety ? Druga sprawa,czy masz sprawdzoną ekipę ? Pytam bo z BK łatwiej,dokładniej i szybciej się buduje a Ty masz dopłacić...za dokładność murowania ? Teraz szczególnie patrzyłbym na ręce ekipie.


Ekipa sprawdzona. Wg. ekipy szybciej i taniej (robocizna) będzie z ceramiki. Ceramikę wybrałem, bo wybierałem pomiedzy dwoma: Porotherm lub BK.

----------


## Esiak

może będą murować porotherm na piankę (dryfix)...?

----------


## greg68

> może będą murować porotherm na piankę (dryfix)...?


 Chyba tak, bo jest dodawana do porothermu za free (taka promocja)  :Smile:

----------


## P_R

> U mnie prace systematycznie idą do przodu.
> Na chwile obecną mamy wymurowane ocieplone i zasypane fundamenty.
> W poniedziałek z rana hydraulik zrobić ma odpływy, a do końca dnia ma być
> wylany beton i stan zero będzie ukończony.
> 
> ps.trzeba przyznać że sporo kasy idzie na tan stan zero.
> 
> 
> pozdrawiam


Witam my tez zaczynamy w tym roku a wlasciwie zaczelismy jestesmy na tym samym etapie  :big grin: po świętach ruszaja ściany a co do kosztow to w kazdej wycenie wychodzi ze stan zero to ok 15%( 10-20%) kosztów całej budowy

----------


## esma22

Witajcie jest mi niezmiernie miło że mogę dołączyć do grona bocianów 2011. Jestem z tego powodu bardzo szczęśliwa że w końcu zaczęła się budowa Mojego wymarzonego domku. Na .razie jesteśmy na etapie fundamentów w zeszły piątek miały być wykopane, była już zamówiona koparka i beton ale pech tak chciał że w czwartek wieczorem przeszła okropna nawałnica z piorunami i lało jak z wiadra, więc działka totalnie zalana i trzeba było wszystko odwołać. Czekamy z niecierpliwością aż się wypogodzi i może w tym tygodniu się uda :smile:  jak na razie dzisiaj nie padało :smile:  Wybraliśmy projekt Staś Lux z Archetonu.

----------


## Maaniaa

> a skąd wiesz, że jest wygodny..?


Witam, chciałabym powiedzieć Ci, że widziałam Lapisa 2 na żywo ale niestety nie widziałam, natomiast wiem, że ten projekt spełnia bardzo ważne wymogi potencjalnego mieszkańca  a mianowicie:
-kuchnia z widokiem na wejście do domu, to bardzo ważny punkt obserwacyjny pani domu i nie tylko;
- wejście do garażu bezpośrednio z domu, jaki argument za - wiadomo;
- salon ma powyżej 30m2 jeżeli jest kominek - komfort;
- łazienka jest z oknem, moje marzenie - nigdy "ślepej łazienki" czy "ślepej" kuchni;
- dwie sypialne na parterze a nie tylko na piętrze, kto przyjął do domu starych rodziców, albo dożył starości w tym samym domu albo po prostu złamał nogę i miał w gipsie wie jakie to ważne nie musieć  drapać się na górę do sypialni.
Wygospodarowałbym jakiś kąt na spiżarnię może w miejsce ubikacji? Albo w pomieszczeniu gospodarczym...
mam  podobny projekt indywidualny tylko większa łazienka i duża spiżarnia. A na te istotne "życiowe" elementy projektu zwrócił mi uwagę "mój" architekt, taka mądra od początku to ja nie byłam, pozdrowionka....

----------


## Magik Cz-wa

Tak na szybko wieści z frontu  :Smile: 
Stan zero zakończony.

----------


## narama

Witam i moge tylko pozazdroscic, ze budowy u niektorych forumowiczow rozpoczete :smile:  u nas na razie tylko dzialeczka pod krakowem :sad:  ale moze w przyszlym roku..

----------


## Kant

Witam wszystkich serdecznie!
Melduję się jako kolejny tegoroczny bocian, choć lekko opóźniony  :wink:  Pozwolenie gotowe, projekt idealnie opracowany a tymczasem niżej podpisana inwestorka postanowiła w ostatniej chwili - czyli w marcu zacząć wszystko od nowa  :bash:  czyli nowy = tańszy projekt. Jak dobrze pójdzie zaczynamy w czerwcu, żeby w tym roku mieć stan surowy. 
Dzisiaj jestem w małym transie ponieważ postanowiłam budowę zacząć od tył, czyli w głębi ogrodu usypać pagórek i zasadzić lipę, żeby mieć później pod czym siedzieć  :smile:  Wiem że to nienormalne, ale może zaczynanie budowy od spełnienia marzenia to nie taki zły pomysł?
Acha, domek będzie spory - bo będziemy tam też pracować - ponad 300 m, projekt indywidualny, typ stodoła z użytkowym poddaszem, masą okien od południa z cegłą, drewnem i pnączami na elewacjach.
Gorąco pozdrawiam wszystkich żądnych budowlanej wiedzy forumowiczów!

----------


## aganatalia

Dziesiaj odebrałam pozwolenie na budowę.Uffff, zaczynamy zaraz po Świętach!

----------


## Kamila i Marcin

Witam

My też zaczynamy na dniach.. Jutro miała wjechać koparka, ale ma przyjść dziś w nocy u nas ulewa więc prawdopodobnie czwartek/piątek dopiero wjedzie. Będziemy budować dom w daliach 4 z archonu.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Rav30

Witam. U mnie zasypują fundamenty, pójdzie jakieś 500 ton piachu. Całe szczęście udało mi się załatwić po 10 zł/tonę z dowozem. 
Ekipa muruje ładnie, ale muszę ich bardzo pilnować. Poprawiali już wykop, aby się nie obsypywał, skuwali już beton ze zbrojenia, ponieważ "zapomnieli" przedłużyć to ostatnie w słupach, teraz będę musiał zawołać geologa by sprawdził zagęszczenie piachu. Nie wydaje mi się, żeby w 2 dni można było wsypać 250 ton piachu i go dobrze zagęścić, gdy robiła to 1 osoba (piach wsypywała fadroma). 
Mam kilka pytań:
1. Jakie rury kanalizacyjne kładliście pod chudziak? Wiadomo, że pomarańczowe, tylko o jakiej grubości ścianki?
2. Jaką stosowaliście/ będziecie stosować  izolację poziomą między fundamentami a ścianami i na chudziak? budowlaniec i kierownik sugerują folię fundamentową, a mnie podoba się papa

pozdr.
Rav

----------


## Esiak

> Witam. U mnie zasypują fundamenty, pójdzie jakieś 500 ton piachu. Całe szczęście udało mi się załatwić po 10 zł/tonę z dowozem. 
> Ekipa muruje ładnie, ale muszę ich bardzo pilnować. Poprawiali już wykop, aby się nie obsypywał, skuwali już beton ze zbrojenia, ponieważ "zapomnieli" przedłużyć to ostatnie w słupach, teraz będę musiał zawołać geologa by sprawdził zagęszczenie piachu. Nie wydaje mi się, żeby w 2 dni można było wsypać 250 ton piachu i go dobrze zagęścić, gdy robiła to 1 osoba (piach wsypywała fadroma). 
> Mam kilka pytań:
> 1. Jakie rury kanalizacyjne kładliście pod chudziak? Wiadomo, że pomarańczowe, tylko o jakiej grubości ścianki?
> 2. Jaką stosowaliście/ będziecie stosować  izolację poziomą między fundamentami a ścianami i na chudziak? budowlaniec i kierownik sugerują folię fundamentową, a mnie podoba się papa
> 
> pozdr.
> Rav


2. papa podkładowa termozgrzewalna SBS 3,2-4,0mm np icopal szybki profil

----------


## Matek_

To i ja melduje sięjako bocian 2011. Na razie jestem jeszcze w polu, działka 18arów ogrodzona i czeka na pozwolenie na budowę, wszytko już jest. Czekamy tylko na pozwolenie   - ponoć do końca kwietnia będzie - zobaczymy.


Podpisana też jest umowa za przyłącze energetyczne z firma ENEA - zaliczka zapłacona - ale powiedzieli mi że energie będę miał za około rok (!!!) to oznaczało by cały stan surowy na agregacie - masakra.
Kurcze dziwne to jest bo wszystkie sąsiednie działki już są zabudowywane, ulica nowa ale wszyscy mają już przyłącza, w ulicy jest pełne uzbrojenie woda, gaz, kanaliza...
rok na prąd?
Umowy na gaz jeszcze nie podpisywałem - w końcu w tym roku planuje tylko stan surowy otwarty ( z pełnym zadaszeniem) ... to gaz najwcześniej w drugiej połowie 2012...

----------


## Panna Zuzanna

Witam wszystkich, zaczynam budowę ale złożoną - dobudowuję część murowaną do istniejącego drewnianego szkieletowego domu z kompletem mediów. Będę wdzięczna wszystkim, którzy mają dośiwdczenia w takich projektach. Prosze o pomoc, bo musze być ' mądrzejsza' od wykonwców: sa albo od drewna albo od muru i bronią się przed łaczeniem tych technologii. A ja mam gotowy mały dom i nie mogę z niego zrezygnować. W sobotę 16.04 startują wykopy. Płytkie, tylko na 1 m gł. fundament z bloczków. No i zaczynają się schody: czym ocieplić i zaizolowac ten fundament żeby było tanio i skutecznie. Aha - dobudowana część ma 45 m kw., grunt piaszczysty, zwarty, przepuszczalny. Trzymajcie kciuki - pozdrawiam

----------


## Panna Zuzanna

Witam i przechodze do konkretu: czy stłuczkę szklaną z recyklingu można użyć jako podsypki pod chudziak? Zagęszcznie/ubijanie jest oczywiste, chodzi mi o ocene materiału. czy wiąże się s jakimiś skażeniami czy zagrożeniami? problem w tym że w mojej okolicy piasek jest drogi, za to firmy recyklingowe mają ten towar w bardzo korzystnej cenie. Co na to eksperci? Czy ktoś z Muratorowiczów użył tego materiału? Pozdrawiam,

----------


## franelka1

Wszyscy się już prześcigają w ilości wylanego betonu, a ja dopiero myślę o zaczęciu na jesieni...

----------


## Esiak

> Wszyscy się już prześcigają w ilości wylanego betonu, a ja dopiero myślę o zaczęciu na jesieni...


 jesień jest dobra na fundamenty  :wink:

----------


## franelka1

> jesień jest dobra na fundamenty


Dzięki za wsparcie. Tym niemniej jesień daleko.

F.

----------


## KrzysztofM

Witam wszystkich,

Właśnie rozpoczynamy budowę. Zapraszam do dziennika i komentowania naszych poczynań. Budowa jest realizowana w oparciu o projekt indywidualny ze względu na dość spory spad działki. Myślę, że niektórych może zainteresować to rozwiązanie.

Pozdrawiam
Krzysztof

----------


## emadar

Witam
My również jesteśmy Bociankami 2011... Fundamenty wylane na jesień... teraz planujemy ruszyć dalej.... zobaczymy co  z tego wyjdzie :wink:  pozdrawiam wszystkich

----------


## KasioMar

> Napisał franelka1
> 
> 
> Wszyscy się już prześcigają w ilości wylanego betonu, a ja dopiero myślę o zaczęciu na jesieni...
> 
> 
> Franelka1 my też zaczynaliśmy na jesieni tylko zeszłego roku


Witam.
My też zaczynaliśmy na jesieni.
Nie wiem czy jesteśmy bociankami, chociaż chyba jednak tak  :big grin: 
Cieszę się bardzo z tego naszego jesienno-zimowego budowania, bo teraz jeszcze byśmy nie dali rady zacząć - za mokro u nas...
a tak, to już mi się robią instalacje!!! :wiggle: 
Pozdrawiam wszystkich Tegorocznych Budowlańców!  :smile:

----------


## Magik Cz-wa

KasioMar muszę ci powiedzieć, że mój domek z zewnątrz bardzo podobny będzie do twojego, tylko u mnie nie ma garażu, a w tym miejscu mam kotłownie i łazienkę. Metrażowo też zbliżony u mnie będzie 171m2 użytkowej powierzchni. 
Trochę ci zazdroszczę tego stanu  :Smile:  u mnie po majówce zaczynają murować ściany.

pozdrawiam

----------


## karolinka1201

kurczę, zazdroszczę Wam, ja jeszcze czekam na pozwolonie na budowę. Powoli tracę cierpliwość na walkę z naszą polską biurokracją. :bash:

----------


## KasioMar

> KasioMar muszę ci powiedzieć, że mój domek z zewnątrz bardzo podobny będzie do twojego, tylko u mnie nie ma garażu, a w tym miejscu mam kotłownie i łazienkę. Metrażowo też zbliżony u mnie będzie 171m2 użytkowej powierzchni. 
> Trochę ci zazdroszczę tego stanu  u mnie po majówce zaczynają murować ściany.
> 
> pozdrawiam


 :smile:  :big grin: 
W takim razie gratuluję budowania ślicznego domku!
 :wink:  
I oczywiście skończonego stanu 0 !!!

----------


## atika

To i ja się dopisuję. 
Zaczynamy we wtorek zaraz po świętach  :wink: 

Parterówka - projekt indywidualny.

----------


## Berni Z

> To i ja się dopisuję. 
> Zaczynamy we wtorek zaraz po świętach 
> 
> Parterówka - projekt indywidualny.


Witamy w naszym gronie  :welcome: 

Ja również rozpoczynam we wtorek 26 04 2011  :cool: 

Pozdrawiam  :hug:

----------


## ciabasek

Witam
Mam nadzieję że też zostane tegorocznym Bociankiem.
Narazie prace kończy architekt , niedługo wystąpie o pozwolenie i mam nadzieję że chodziaż fundament na jesień powstanie.
Projekt TK 8 z małymi zmianami, ciągle zastanawiam sie z czego budować Porotherm czy Max

Pozdrowionka

----------


## pionan

u nas przedwczoraj wylany chudziak. Fundamenty skończone. 04.05 zaczynamy ze scianami  :smile: 
Dotychczasowy zakres robót to fundament, drenaż opaskowy, instalacja do łapania deszczówki z dachu (rury kan. 160 - opaska wokół budynku z wyjściami pod spusty rynnowe, wkopany zbiornik). Fundamenty ładnie dookoła obsypane żwirem drenarskim. Pozostałości po wykopach rozplantowane po działeczce. Aż miło popatrzeć  :smile: 
Tylko kieszeń lżejsza o ok. 25 tys. 

Teraz tylko 3-4 razy dziennie polewanie chudziaka, co by się nie kurczył i z niecierpliwością czekamy na ściany.
Pozdrowienia dla wszystkich bocianków.

----------


## Esiak

u nas wczoraj zalano strop  :smile:  tak, że teraz czas na jego podlewanie przez święta...

----------


## myla1980

Witamy!
Maryla i Marcin

My jesteśmy na etapie planów, więc nie wiem, czy zostaniemy tegorocznymi Bociankami.... Będziemy działać w Lublinie, na obrzeżach miasta.

Podobają nam się 2 domy Alabaster i Antracyt (znacznie bardziej..) z "domowych klimatów", tylko odbicia lustrzane, bo północna część działki jest tam, gdzie salony w obu projektach. Zastanawialiśmy się już nad szkieletem, chcielibyśmy szybko i pod klucz. Koszty spore, a cała papierologia przed nami. Jakoś bardziej przekonuje nas system tradycyjny. Ale! Przecież nawet jeszcze nie wybraliśmy projektu - każdy z tych dwóch musielibyśmy zmieniać, chcę mieć dużą oranżerię.

Działka nie ma gazu ani kanalizacji. Chcemy swoją oczyszczalnię, studnię głębinową, solary. Nie mam pojęcia jakie ogrzewanie.

W tej chwili ja jestem na etapie stresu, mąż się nie angażuje zbytnio, więc chyba będę musiała zmienić profesję...  :wink: 

Pewnie nic nam w tym roku nie wyjdzie...  :sad: 

Na razie dużo czytam i mam coraz większy mętlik w głowie!  :jaw drop: 

Pozdrawiamy wszystkich!  :smile:

----------


## sarbela

Witam i ja, 
a właściwie my Szuwarki wśród Bocianków  :smile: 

My całkiem w lesie  :wink:  i doslownie i w przenośni. Jesteśmy na etapie kupna działki - załatwiam sprawy notarialne, sprzedający nie mają pojęcia co powinni zrobić więc zajęłam się tym ja. Zależy nam na tej działce bo jest taka o jakiej marzyliśmy.

W międzyczasie czytam plan zagospodarowania i się zastanawiam czy umiem czytać ze zrozumieniem.

Moze ktoś mi rozjaśni? Plan przewiduje dach o nachyleniu 45 stopni lub typu sąsiedzkiego tzn. należy przez to rozumieć dach w formie jak na budynku usytuowanym w bezpośrednim sąsiedztwie przy tej samej drodze. Żadna działka w sąsiedztwie naszej nie jest jeszcze zagospodarowana. Czy to znaczy że mogę zbudować dom z dachem o nachyleniu 36 stopni? 
Marzy nam się Niewielki M05a, nie wyobrażam sobie innego domu, chociaż przezornie projektu jeszcze nie kupiliśmy.

Budowa będzie w Bądzowie pow. Głogów woj. dolnośląskie  :big grin:

----------


## myla1980

No, to prawie jesteśmy na tym samym etapie. My kupować działki nie musimy, ale trzeba ją wydzielić..

Z technicznymi nie pomogę, bo jeszcze się nie znam.

----------


## mcgregor78

Witam

My również zaczynamy, a właściwie już zaczęliśmy, budowę. Dom wg projektu Gracjan z pracowni Domena. Przed świętami wylaliśmy ławy. Po świętach fundamenty. Mamy poważny dylemat - z czego budować? W projekcie jest ściana jednowarstwowa z betonu komórkowego. Już zdecydowałem się zmienić ją na dwuwarstwową, tylko waham się między Porothermem 25 P+W Wienerbergera a betonem komórkowym Ytong 24 i do tego styropian (12 lub 15). I tu kilka pytań do fachowców:

1. Czy dobrze robię skłaniając się bardziej do Porothermu?
2. Czy warto dawać styropian 15 czy 12 w zupełności wystarczy?
3. Czy 4,5 brutto z transportem za porotherm 25 P+W Wienebergera to dobra cena (woj. zachodniopomorskie) czy może da radę taniej?

Pozdrawiam 

G.K.

----------


## Madeleine

> Wszyscy się już prześcigają w ilości wylanego betonu, a ja dopiero myślę o zaczęciu na jesieni...


może dlatego, że to temat "Do rozpoczynających budowę *wiosną* 2011"  :wink:

----------


## emoserwis

> Mam sporo czasu więc chętnie pomogę w doborze odpowiedniej grubości docieplenia przegród, wentylacji i ogrzewania .
> Jestem do dyspozycji i chętnie pomogę każdemu kto do mnie napisze.
> 
> Sam kilka lat temu zaczynałem budowę i rozumiem potrzeby budujących ,,,


Witam!

Zacząłem wprawdzie budowę jesienią zeszłego roku, lecz udało się zrobić tylko "zero". Teraz startujemy dalej lecz trzeba podjąć strategiczne decyzje.
Dom dwukondygnacyjny z użytkowym poddaszem ma mieć 90m2 na parterze+ 60m2 na poddaszu. Teraz stoją mury z EDERA 25 pw i czekamy na położenie stropu. Ambitny plan jest taki, że do ścian dołożymy 20-25 cm styropianu. Dodatkowo rekuperator i pompa ciepła chyba z pionowym kolektorem bo działka niewielka 1150 m2, a więc dużo miejsca nie zostaje tym bardziej że dodatkowo stawiam podwójny garaż z pomieszczeniem gospodarczym bo jako majsterkowicz lubię mieć zaplecze.
Zastanawiam się nad gruntowym wymiennikiem ciepła, oknami 3-szybowymi itd. Co jeszcze możemy teraz wymyślić by było lepiej? No i jednak planuję wyrzucić kominy by obciąć koszty budowy zostawiając tylko jeden bo moje druga połówka koniecznie chce mieć kominek!!  :sad: 

Czy moja droga rozumowania jest słuszna? Może jakieś sugestie?

----------


## KasioMar

> (...) No i jednak planuję wyrzucić kominy by obciąć koszty budowy zostawiając tylko jeden bo moje druga połówka koniecznie chce mieć kominek!! 
> 
> Czy moja droga rozumowania jest słuszna? Może jakieś sugestie?


Witam serdecznie. 
Na pompach ciepła się nie znam - były poza naszym zasięgiem fin., ale...
Jeśli planujesz ciepły dom z reku. to budowanie kominów went. byłoby pozbawione sensu.
GWC to dobra rzecz, jednak też zmniejszy możliwości zagospodarowania ogrodu i... też sporo kosztuje. Chyba, że samorobny :smile: 
i...
Drugie połowy tak już mają  :wink:  Kominek to jednak fajna sprawa!
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Klaudia Dot

Witam, ja z mężem też w kwietniu zaczęliśmy budowę naszego wymarzonego domku.
Na razie jesteśmy na etapie wyznaczania fundamentów. 2 maja zaczynamy kopać. Budujemy domek AriadnaI z stronki dobredomy.pl. Dom parterowy z poddaszem, tarasem i podwójnym kominkiem w tarasie i salonie.To będzie dość skomplikowana budowa. Może ktoś też buduje taki dom, chętnie podyskutuje na temat kosztów. My chcemy budować bez zaciągania kredytu. Narazie mamy 90 tys. No ale zobaczymy na jak długo to wystarczy.Pozdro

----------


## meri

> Witam, 
> rozpoczynamy w okolicach kwietnia w Katowicach - Giszowcu rozbudowe domu na terenie objetym ochrona konserwatorska. Wykazac sie inwencja tworcza jakos zbytnio nie bedziemy mogli bo reguly gry sa sztywno okreslone ale mamy nadzieje, ze mimo wszystko wyjdzie z tego niezla chatka. 
> Ogrod staramy sie zaprowadzac etapami juz od wrzesnia ubieglego roku i wlasnie jestesmy swiezo po przesadzaniu ok. 10 letnich drzew ( świerk i jodla). Lekko nie bylo ale juz sa przeflancowane w nowe miejsca. 
> Forum czytamy od ubieglego lata, prenumerata "analogowego" muratora dawno zrealizowana , jutro spotkanie z kolejnym, potencjalnym wykonawca SSO. 
> 
> Ukłony
> Iza


Ja też jestem z Giszowca. Widzę , że powoli domeczki są odnawiane. Niestety nie wiem czy będzie dane mi to oglądać, Bo my zaczynamy budowę na dolnym śląsku ale póki co codziennie prowadzę córkę do szkoły wśród tych domków. Pozdrawiam i powodzenia

----------


## mcgregor78

> PO PIERWSZE GRATULUJĘ ZMIANY 1W NA 2W !!
> Byłby to duży błąd.
> Dla potomnych wklejam przestrogę:
> http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...21#post4700621
> Co do pytań:
> Nie jestem fachowcem ale spróbuję doradzić w ramach swojej wiedzy:
> 1.Obecna ceramika to nie ceramika jaka była kilkadziesiąt,kilkaset lat temu,ma więcej wad niż zalet ale jeśli ma być przykryta to mniejsze zło 
> Dla mnie najbardziej odpowiednim pod kątem energooszczedności i ekonomii jest właśnie BK24cm+20cm styro.
> 2.Zależy czego oczekujesz od domu i czym grzejesz.Jeśli chcesz,żeby domek słabo pozbywał się ciepła ze środka to 15cm styro będzie mało.Ja daję 20cm grafitowego(ok.25cm zwykłego) 
> ...


Dzięki za odpowiedź

BK jest niewątpliwie korzystniejszy pod względem przenikalności cieplnej od ceramiki. Tylko zastanawiam się nad innymi właściwościami, głównie chodzi mi o wchłanianie wody i trwałość materiału. Pod tym względem ceramika zdaje się przewyższać BK. Podobnie jest z akustyką, choć to ze względu na lokalizację nie jest dla mnie kluczowe. Zakładam że dom ma służyć nie tylko mnie ale również moim potomkom. Ceramika funkcjonuje w budownictwie od stuleci. Nawet jeśli ta dzisiejsza jest gorszej jakości to i tak wydaje mi się pewniejsza niż BK, który jest stosowany od stosunkowo niedawna. Jeśli ktoś ma inne zdanie chętnie posłucham.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## xmarta27

> To i ja się dopisuję. 
> Zaczynamy we wtorek zaraz po świętach 
> 
> Parterówka - projekt indywidualny.


I jak tam udało się wbić tą przysłowiową łopatę?

----------


## Arturo72

> Tylko zastanawiam się nad innymi właściwościami, głównie chodzi mi o wchłanianie wody i trwałość materiału. Pod tym względem ceramika zdaje się przewyższać BK.Pozdrawiam


Dla potomnych,"dzisiejsza" ceramika po kontakcie z wodą  :wink: 
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post4685018
Jeśli zależy Ci na trwałości domu to najlepszym,najtwardszym,najpewniejszym materiałem do budowy jest silikat.
Gdybym przemyślał wcześniej i gdyby nie sporo komplikacji z warstwą 25cm styro to na zewnętrzne dałbym silkę 18cm i styro 25cm,w środku mam silikat jako materiał najlepiej akumulujący ciepło.

----------


## marta21

Witam
Przyłączam się do tegorocznych bocianków. Budujemy w okolicach Chrzanowa - projekt indywidualny.  Dzisiaj wylewamy ławę - więc budowa rozpoczęta. Forum czytam od dłuższego czasu - natomiast to mój pierwszy post. Pozdrawiam wszystkich serdecznie i życzę powodzenia.

----------


## petervdo

> Witam
> Przyłączam się do tegorocznych bocianków. Budujemy w okolicach Chrzanowa - projekt indywidualny. Dzisiaj wylewamy ławę - więc budowa rozpoczęta. Forum czytam od dłuższego czasu - natomiast to mój pierwszy post. Pozdrawiam wszystkich serdecznie i życzę powodzenia.


 pozdrowienia dla sąsiadów zza A4  :wink:

----------


## malux20

przy parterze 11x16  [123 m2 yżytkowej 150 pow zabudowy]  wykonawca chce mnie skasować 19 tyś za fund z  ich ociepleniem  i postqwienie ścian z wieńcem  ikominem .
jakie są Wasze stawki ustalone z majstrami?
 zamiast tradycyjnych ław   chcę wykonać  płytę fundamentową z pianobetonu.
koszt takiej płyty zastępującej faktyczny stan zero i przy izolacyjnosci  posadzek u-0,15 to 32 tyś zł
może ktoś poda koszty o rozbite na ściany i fundamenty?

----------


## Tatarak

podawałam koszty robocizny sso u siebie w dzienniku

----------


## ZiPi

Witam szanowne grono budowniczych !
Zaczeliśmy ( ja, zona i syn ) budowę swojego gniazda z końcem marca. 
Mały, prosty dom z piwnicą.
 Piwnica juz wymurowana i strop na poziomie 0 zalany.
Teraz zabieram się do izolowania scian piwnicy.
Pozdrawiamy !!!

----------


## Arturo72

> przy parterze 11x16 [123 m2 yżytkowej 150 pow zabudowy] wykonawca chce mnie skasować 19 tyś za fund z ich ociepleniem i postqwienie ścian z wieńcem ikominem .
> jakie są Wasze stawki ustalone z majstrami?
> zamiast tradycyjnych ław chcę wykonać płytę fundamentową z pianobetonu.
> koszt takiej płyty zastępującej faktyczny stan zero i przy izolacyjnosci posadzek u-0,15 to 32 tyś zł
> może ktoś poda koszty o rozbite na ściany i fundamenty?


Oto jedna z moich wycen,pozostałe niewiele się różnią,jest to wycena *włącznie z płytą fundamentową* izolowaną EPS200,takowa u mnie będzie  :smile: 
Jako,że płyta będzie zbrojona siatką oraz z uwagi na strop drewniany to z etapu I uhandlowałem 2tys.zł a z III etapu 1tys.zł),dom parterowy 118m2,pow zabudowy 180m2,ok.14x14

_Witam,_
_Poniżej wycena:_
_I etap fundament- 10.000 zł ( ze względu na ilość zbrojenia)_
_II etap parter- 9000 zł_
_III etap strop -6500 zł_
_IV etap więźba- 7000 zł_
_V etap dachówka z orynnowaniem - 8500 zł_
_razem 41 000 zł_

----------


## neliko1

Witam.
Dołączam do Waszego grona!zaczynam budowę w czerwcu w okolicach Katowic.Dom wg projektu indywidualnego,podobny do Wiesiolka,pow.użytkowa 140m2.
na razie jesteśmy bardzo przerażeni tym co nas czeka!Cieszę się,że mogę korzystać z waszych porad!

----------


## karola-damian-bianka

Witam się i ja,

wspólnie z mężem postanowiliśmy wreszcie wziąć się za budowę. Będziemy budować w Chełmży jeden z projektów Muratora. Narazie na działce trwają prace porządkowe-wyburzenie starych budynków gosp, postawienie prowizorycznego ogrodzenia, usuwanie zielska. Ten etap prac dobiega końca, lada chwila się "zacznie". Postaram się dziś stworzyć dziennik budowy. Zobaczymy co z tego będzie... na pewno będę zaglądać i zamęczać pytaniami innych forumowiczów  :wink:  liczę na wsparcie  :smile:  oraz cenne uwagi. 
pozdrawiam wszystkich 
Karola

----------


## kapsl

My też zaczęliśmy w tym roku...
w październiku zeszłego roku udało nam isę kupić fantastyczną działkę. Do tej pory mieszkaliśmy w Pruszkowie, ale chcieliśmy uciec z dala od Warszawy, jednak nadal ważny byłdla nas dobry dojazd do pracy.. Po kilkumiesięczych bardzo intensywnych poszukiwaniach udało nam się upolować działkę pod Sochaczewem. Miesce bajeczne, działka 1000m uzbrojona w prąd i wodę, na nowo powstającym małym osiedlu domków jednorodzinnych. Po wszystkich sprawach urzędowych,na początku kwietnia uzyskaliśmy pozwolenie na budowę. zaczęliśmy od postawienia małygo drewnianego domku i ogrodzenia działki, tydzień temu wylewali nam ławę a dziś ekipa skończyła nam fundamenty. w poneidziałek będą zasypywać... naszym największym problemem jest brak zdecydowania. za tydzueń musimy mieć matieriałna działce, ale nadal nie wiemy jaki. od łądnych paru tygodni staramy się wybrać ostateczny matariał, z którego wybudujemy dom, ale ciągle nie wiemy. prześledziłam wiele wątków, przeczytałam setki opinii na temat betonu komórkowego i ceramiki poryzowanej, jednak to tylko pogłebiło mój mętlik w głowie... zasięgaliśmy już porad ekspertów i w sumie na podjęcie ostatecznej decyzji zostało nam tylko kilka dni... czy ktoś z Was mógłby mi napisać tak prosto z mostu jak to jest z tym betonem komórkowym? z jego nasiąkliwością, z tą zaprawą klejową, czy po 15-20 latach nie okaże się, że ten klej wysechł, wykruszył się i ślad po nim zaginął? a z kolei jak ocieplić ceramikę? w jaki sposób przytwierdzić styropian do ściany? nie chcę kleju, pianek itp, bo po prostu nie jestem tego pewna. buduję dom z myślą, że za 50 lat będzie miał się całkiem nieźle...  proszę Was o radę, szcególnie tych, którzy wybudowali dom kilka lat temu.. jak Wam się mieszka? z czym macie największe problemy? pozdrowienia dla wszystkich  :smile:

----------


## Arturo72

Gdybym nie musiał występowac jeszcze raz o PnB z uwagi na zmianę kubatury to budowałbym jednak z 18cm silikatu,za 50 i więcej lat,domek będzie stał jak nowy  :wink: 
Na drugim miejscu BK,trzeci keramzyt,czwarta ceramika  :smile: 
Przy sprawnej wentylacji i izolacji nie ma się co martwić o nasiąkliwość ścian.

----------


## pionan

u nas jautro kończą murować ściany parteru. Z Solbetu 36cm dom i 24cm garaż. Murarze bardzo zadowoleni z jakości materiału. Mówią, ze nawet równiejszy niż niemiecki Porit. Dzisiaj musiała zostac podjęta decyzja o kominach i piecu. Wybór padł na kominy systemowe Krasiccy (z racji takiej, że producent mieści się 6km od nas). Piec z kolei firmy Heiztechnik model Q Eko Duo 17kW z podajnikiem ślimakowym i obrotową retortą umożliwiającą spalanie ekogroszku i miału.
W między czasie rozglądaliśmy się za dachówką. Wstępnie wybór padł na Rupp Ceramika model Sirius 13 w kolorze antracyt, oczywiście angoba.

fajny czas na budowie, chata rośnie w oczach  :smile:

----------


## R&K

Witam wszystkich

też miałem plan wystartować wiosna ale teraz już wiem że to nierealne 
dobrze będzie jak wystartuje za 3-4 miesiące

co do materiałów ....

nie wiem co tak wszyscy uparli się na porotherm i ścianę 2 warstwowa
murowanie jest droższe - wymaga więcej czasu i pracy i zaprawy/kleju 

ja wybieram scianę 25 silikat na kleju i 30 styro... do tego okna montowane nie w licu a w warstwie ocieplenia

ktoś zapyta dlaczego?  tani i praktyczny , kumuluje ciepło , styropian można miało na kołkach przymocować 
a do tego... żadnych kominów w domu (tańsze murowanie i robocizna dachu - brak dopłat za wykończenia dachówki) + tylko wentylacja z REKU i ogrzewanie elektryczne (taryfa nocna - bo silikat i płyta fundamentowa akumuluje ciepło)


..... 


i nikt mnie nie przekona  :big tongue:

----------


## ryba1977

> Witam wszystkich
> 
> ja wybieram scianę 25 silikat na kleju i 30 styro... do tego okna montowane nie w licu a w warstwie ocieplenia
> 
> ktoś zapyta dlaczego?  tani i praktyczny , kumuluje ciepło , styropian można miało na kołkach przymocować 
> a do tego... żadnych kominów w domu (tańsze murowanie i robocizna dachu - brak dopłat za wykończenia dachówki) + tylko wentylacja z REKU i ogrzewanie elektryczne (taryfa nocna - bo silikat i płyta fundamentowa akumuluje ciepło)
> 
> 
> ..... 
> ...



JA mam pytanie co do ogrzewania elektrycznego. Własnie sie nad nim zastanawiam, bo instalacja pompy ciepła to koszt około 55-60 tys (choć nadal sie zastanawiam na PC), a znalazłem http://www.najtanszeogrzewanie.pl/kontakt.php i zastanawia mnie koszt instalacji czegos takiego i ewentualne pozniejsze wydatki na prad. Moj dom to bedzie "Opałek 1G". Jestem ciekawy czy przy ogrzewaniu takimi panelami elektrycznymi można chodzic po podłodze i nogi nie odpadna z zimna. 

Oczywiscie tez startuje z budowa jak w temacie za 3 tyg.

----------


## Magik Cz-wa

U mnie mury pną się do góry  :Smile: 
Dziś planowane jest zakończeni ścian parteru, a od poniedziałku mamy zaczynać strop.

----------


## R&K

> JA mam pytanie co do ogrzewania elektrycznego. Własnie sie nad nim zastanawiam, bo instalacja pompy ciepła to koszt około 55-60 tys (choć nadal sie zastanawiam na PC), a znalazłem http://www.najtanszeogrzewanie.pl/kontakt.php i zastanawia mnie koszt instalacji czegos takiego i ewentualne pozniejsze wydatki na prad. Moj dom to bedzie "Opałek 1G". Jestem ciekawy czy przy ogrzewaniu takimi panelami elektrycznymi można chodzic po podłodze i nogi nie odpadna z zimna. 
> 
> Oczywiscie tez startuje z budowa jak w temacie za 3 tyg.


nie znam tego rodzaju ogrzewania - ale elektryczna podlogowka wymaga znacznie mniejszych nakladow - cieplo zawsze idzie od dolu do gory - zimne stopy - zimna trmperatura odczuwalna - od dawna wiadomo jest ze temperatura ogrzewania podlogowego (czy wodne czy elektryczne) moze byc znacznie nizsza niz w kaloryferach 
ja bym nie kombinowal z takimi wynalazkami - nawet zwykle elektryczne konwektory z termostatem (programowanie czasu i temperatury) sprawdzają się np w drewnianych kanadyjczykach
podstawa to sterowanie ogrzewaniem i nie grzanie - gdy nie ma takiej potrzeby 
zamiast wydawac kase na jakies "nowinki niesprawdzone" postawcie na sprawdzone rozwiazania i wyliczenia kosztow oraz strat ciepla 
zamiast wywalac kase w pompe ciepla zainwestujcie w 2x grubszy teropian zamiast 15 dajcie 30 cm  + lepsze okna  etc...

----------


## KasioMar

> JA mam pytanie co do ogrzewania elektrycznego. Własnie sie nad nim zastanawiam, bo instalacja pompy ciepła to koszt około 55-60 tys (choć nadal sie zastanawiam na PC), a znalazłem http://www.najtanszeogrzewanie.pl/kontakt.php i zastanawia mnie koszt instalacji czegos takiego i ewentualne pozniejsze wydatki na prad. Moj dom to bedzie "Opałek 1G". Jestem ciekawy czy przy ogrzewaniu takimi panelami elektrycznymi można chodzic po podłodze i nogi nie odpadna z zimna. 
> 
> Oczywiscie tez startuje z budowa jak w temacie za 3 tyg.


Witam serdecznie :smile: 
Jest na forum dziennik budowy domku z takim rodzajem ogrzewania!
Właściciele już mieszkają i używają. 
Tu link (post nr 88 ):
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post4092540
To bardzo sympatyczni i nie odmawiający pomocy ludzie :big grin: 
Polecam ich zapytać.
Pozdrawiam i życzę miłego budowania :cool: 

P.S. Co do grubości i jakości izolacji ścian, dachu itd. to zgadzam się z *DomPasywny* - lepiej oszczędzać na "wymienialnym" urządzeniu domu niż na jakości części niewymienialnych lub trudnowymienialnych. To taka oczywista oczywistość :wink:

----------


## Princesa

My tez się okazaliśmy Bociankami 2011  :smile: 
Mieliśmy zacząć w zeszłym roku, ale ślamazarność naszego architekta i pogoda nam to uniemożliwiły.
Jak się okazuje, nic straconego  :smile: 

Zaczęliśmy niedawno.
mamy wylane ławy fundamentowe i zrobioną podbetonkę w piwnicy, za 1,5 tygodnia lecimy dalej  :wink: 

Wszystkim pozostałym bocianom życzymy powodzenia i dopingujemy  :smile:

----------


## bocianiegniazdo58

Witajcie kochane Bociany  :wink: 
11 maja rozpoczęliśmy budowę fundamentów. Na drodze pojawił sie pierwszy problem , nasz główny majster-szef jest w szpitalu , wiec ekipa robi bez dowodzącego. Trzymajcie wiec kciuki  :wink:

----------


## pionan

najświeższe wiesci z frontu walki  :smile: .
Dziś zazbrojony wieniec nad garazem, ułożone belki i pustaki stropowe. Jutro zalewanie betonem  :smile: .
A i jeszcze jedna miła niespodzianka. Okazało sie, ze wylosowałem 4 bilety na Euro 2012. Mecz we Wrocławiu 12 czerwca o godz.18.00. Juz nie mogę sie doczekać  :smile: .
pozdrowienia dla wszystkich Bocianków.

----------


## kiziorowo

witam ponownie  :wink: 

Wiadomości z frontu- zaczeliśmy 11 kwietnia, święta i weekend majowy troszkę przeszkodziły, obecnie majstry skończyli szczyty i zaczynamy jutro więźbe

----------


## MaxŁódź

Witam
Czas w końcu się przywitać, od dłuższego czasu podglądam, odkąd zaczął się temat DOM, teraz jak już ruszyliśmy z fundamentami i przechodzimy do ścian robi się coraz więcej wyborów do dokonania, to i pewnie pytać będę niemało... chociaż kopalnia wiedzy na forum już jest i co wygooglam temat to linki do forum muratora.
Pozdrawiam inne ekipy budujące.
Piotr z budową w Łodzi, na Stokach.

----------


## GalusieMM

No to i my łączymy się z wszystkimi bociankami rozpoczynającymi swoje budowanie wiosną. My zaczynamy w tym miesiącu - star miał już nastąpić, ale jak to w życiu bywa nigdy nie jest tak jak się zaplanowało. Jak można przeczytać w naszym dzienniku i blogu http://zadbanyc138a.blogspot.com/, budować będziemy duży dom, dla, jak mamy nadzieję, dużej rodziny  :smile:

----------


## K160

Za mną już najgorsze , wczoraj skończyliśmy poziom zero, przy laniu chudziaka przyszła burza, ale folia uratowała sytuację. Ogólnie ten pierwszy etap to był koszmar....dużo stresu, trudnych wyborów no i koszty. Wiele elementów chciałem zrobić jeszcze lepiej, ale mimo wszystko jestem zadowolony. Poziom wykonania jest na 80% jakości wzorcowej, czyli forumowej. Od wtorku ruszamy ze ścianami - to już będzie piękne. Do tej pory wydałem 31 na wszystko - powierzchnia zabudowy 110m. Trzymajmy wszyscy za siebie kciuki.

----------


## Kasia & Krzysiek

Witam.

My też Bociany 2011 rozpoczęliśmy w marcu a dokładnie 9 tego. W tej chwili jest etap wieńca, za tydzień mniej więcej napada na nas  cieśla.
Do tej pory było mało problemów... mam nadziej że tak pozostanie do samego końca, w razie pytań które nas będą trapić chętnie kogoś tutaj zaatakujemy swoją niewiedzą.

Serdecznie pozdrawiamy tych co chcą pomagać i tych co będą tej pomocy potrzebować.

----------


## xmarta27

Z ostatnich wieści ...
6 maja wkopano "pierwszą łopatę" pod ławy fundamentowe. W połowie maja był już stan ZERO. W chwili obecnej jesteśmy w fazie ciągłego  podlewania "owej podłogi"
Na początku czerwca zaczynamy wznosić ściany. Ponoć najbardziej efektowny etap, bo z dnia na dzień widać konstrukcję przyszłego domu..

----------


## Magik Cz-wa

Wieści z frontu
U nas wczoraj został strop zalany, tak więc teraz podlewamy.

----------


## dwiemuchy

U mnie zaczęli z początkiem kwietnia, potem przy fundamentach się trochę pochrzaniło - stan na dziś to szalowanie i zbrojenie płyty, może uda się wylać w tym tygodniu. Koszty... well, lepiej nie mówić, ale na stan 0 poszło ok 45k - głównie na beton(a ten cholernie drogi w tym roku) i zasypanie fundamentów (spadek na działce, fundamenty wysokie na 1.7 metra). Święta prawda z tym, że najgorzej z ziemi wyjść, zresztą znajomi podobnie płakali płacąc po 5 i więcej tysięcy za wywrotki z piaskiem.

No ale etap murowania parteru rzeczywiście fajny - 4 dni i po sprawie.

----------


## smigloxxx

http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...64#post4757764

----------


## Redakcja

Kochani, kto może zapraszamy w piątek do Łodzi. Będziemy z inż. budowlanym i instalatorem by radzić w Waszych problemach budowlanych, i doradzać. Zapraszamy



http://forum.muratordom.pl/forumdisp...m-w-%C5%81odzi

----------


## xmarta27

Witam ponownie..
w sobotę zakończyliśmy etap murowania ścian parteru-teraz przerwa i za 2 tyg stropy..
pozdrawiam

----------


## kiziorowo

2 miesiące od rozpoczęcia budowy mamy prawie (brakuje tylko drzwi)* SSZ*  :smile:

----------


## xmarta27

> 2 miesiące od rozpoczęcia budowy mamy prawie (brakuje tylko drzwi)* SSZ*


Coś szybko wam poszło, oczywiście gratuluję, ale u nas trochę ponad miesiąc od wbicia łopaty i jeszcze stropy nie zalane, a wykonawca ponoć skracał przerwy technologiczne.  :smile:  :smile: 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## AHNES

Witam was serdecznie... MAM BIG PROBLEM... Wykonawca zaczal mi budowe bez podpisania ze mna umowy. Obiecał umowe i kosztorys i postawil mi juz dom do I piętra, ,ale dalej nie wiemy z mezem co jest w kwocie na jaka sie umowilismy za budowe. Umowa ustna obejmuje cene 70.000zł za stan surowy otwarty...czy to duzo??bo stan surowy otwarty to rozumiem ze bez okien, ale co z dachem? czy wszystkie materialy sa z mojej kieszeni płacone przy takiej kwocie? czy 70.000 jest ok ale jesli wykonawca zapłaci np za wierzbe dachowa.Dom ma 130m2 z garazem.Co o tym myslicie?

----------


## bedziowniki

AHNES ja co prawda jestem jeszcze przed podpisaniem umowy ale rozmawiałam z wieloma wykonawcami. Podana kwota zależy od wielkości i stopnia trudności, średnia cena w W-wie za samą robociznę SSO to ok 220 -250 zł za metr użytkowej. Przyjmując że jest to dom średniej wielkości wg mnie 70 tyś jest to kwota z materiałem z reguły z postawioną więźbą. Proponuję się szybko dogadać z wykonawcą.

----------


## paciorki

[/CODE]Ja też jestem z Giszowca. Widzę , że powoli domeczki są odnawiane. Niestety nie wiem czy będzie dane mi to oglądać, Bo my zaczynamy budowę na dolnym śląsku ale póki co codziennie prowadzę córkę do szkoły wśród tych domków. Pozdrawiam i powodzenia[CODE]

Ja bym sie stad raczej ruszyc nie chciala  :Smile: ) ale domyslam sie, ze masz powody. 

http://forum.muratordom.pl/entry.php...-20-25.05.2011

My juz jestesmy na etapie piwnic. Strasznie dlugo wszystko trwa, bo niestety fundament schodkowy to nie jest cos, co wykonuje sie w dwa dni. Do tego podbijanie fundamentow starego domu, plus zbrojenie piwnic. Juz za chwileczke, juz za momencik wyleja czesc scian piwnicy i mam nadzieje, ze w koncu "wyjdziemy z ziemi".

Iza

----------


## Princesa

U nas powolutku do przodu. Zaczęliśmy 9 maja i mamy piwnicę z zalanym stropem  :smile:  czyli niby stan 0 ale w podpiwniczonym budynku ten stan 0 jest bardziej imponujący  :wink:

----------


## Mariusz_K

Witam. Mam pytanko. Mam chudziak wylany w/g mnie za cienko, czasem 4 cm, a w rogach nawet się trafi i niecały cm. Co mam zrobić? To że n... majstrom to już wiem. Ale co dalej. Planuję dać na to papę termozgrzewalną, potem 5 + 5 styropianu, na to folia i jastrych. Tylko się zastanawiam czy chudziak wytrzyma gdyby w razie podsypka opadła i zrobi się dziura. Proszę o poradę.

----------


## Rav30

nie znam się na budowlance, ale u mnie majstrowie mówili że musi być ok 10 cm chudziaka i tak też zrobili

----------


## Rav30

w projekcie było 15, ale wszyscy majster, kierownik, inspektor uznali że to przesada i kazali 10

----------


## Princesa

U nas też jest zgodnie z projektem, ehhh spartolili Ci ten chudziak.
*Arturo72* z centymetrami to jest różnie, bo w domach z piwnicą ładowanie 20cm w grunt to chyba nie jest konieczne?  :wink:

----------


## pionan

> Witam was serdecznie... MAM BIG PROBLEM... Wykonawca zaczal mi budowe bez podpisania ze mna umowy. Obiecał umowe i kosztorys i postawil mi juz dom do I piętra, ,ale dalej nie wiemy z mezem co jest w kwocie na jaka sie umowilismy za budowe. Umowa ustna obejmuje cene 70.000zł za stan surowy otwarty...czy to duzo??bo stan surowy otwarty to rozumiem ze bez okien, ale co z dachem? czy wszystkie materialy sa z mojej kieszeni płacone przy takiej kwocie? czy 70.000 jest ok ale jesli wykonawca zapłaci np za wierzbe dachowa.Dom ma 130m2 z garazem.Co o tym myslicie?


Jeśli te 70 tys. z materiałem, to cena jest ok. nawet bez dachu. Jesli z wieżbą, a tym bardziej z pokryciem, to koleś chyba tyra za darmo  :smile: . Jeśli sama robocizna, to masakra. U mnie za postawienie SSO przy podobnym metrażu, koszt robocizny to 35 tys. Obejmuje również pełne pokrycie dachowe z rynnami i obróbkami.

----------


## Magik Cz-wa

Witam
U mnie mury skończone, w nadchodzącym tyg mają zacząć robić więźbę.

Mój architekt "trochę" przesadził w zestawieniu materiałów i zostało mi 930 szt.porothermu 30P+W, 132 szt porothermu 25P+W (produkcji WIENERBERGER)
Jeżeli jest ktoś z Częstochowy lub okolic zainteresowany to w dobrej cenie odsprzedam. Cena za 30P+W 3,90zł za szt.
Na terenie Częstochowy w najbliższym czasie z transportem, później będę musiał zwieść to do siebie na działkę, a wtedy już trzeba będzie sobie transport załatwić.

----------


## kasia_bv

Witam wszystkich :smile: 
Dawno nie zdawałam relacji z postępów na naszej budowie, za to teraz nadrabiam. Nie obyło się i u nas bez problemów, do tego stopnia, że ekipa wyleciała z budowy:/ Za to teraz mamy zwartych, gotowych i pracowitych "Bobów Budowniczych" :wink:  i jadą z koksem, że aż miło :big grin:  
U nas ściany już stoją pięknie, część stropów wylanych (nad garażem i kotłownią), nadproża pomurowane, ścianki również i teraz kolej na stropy nad resztą domu (one są nieco wyżej). Mam nadzieję, że pójdzie im sprawnie, jak do tej pory, bo drewno na dach już przyjechało i grzecznie czeka na swoją kolej :smile:  
Pozdrawiam serdecznie :smile:

----------


## viperolo

u nas fundamenty gotowe czekają na zalanie "chudym" ,ale to już firma zrobi bo samemu nie za bardzo mi się to uśmiecha

----------


## Madeleine

A u nas hydraulika skończona, robi się elektryka. Pod koniec miesiąca wylewki.

----------


## fulek

A u nas idą ściany szczytowe  :Smile:

----------


## kimklb

u nas w przyszłym tygodniu wchodzi cieśla :smile:

----------


## Kathy15

Hej Bocianki!
Dawno tu nie zaglądałam....  Piszecie o postępach prac, a dlaczego nikt nie wstawi fotki???   My zaczęliśmy swoją budowę 12 kwietnia, a dziś nasz domek wygląda tak :

----------


## fulek

Kathy15 Piekny masz juz domek.

Skąd brałaś okna i jakie?

----------


## Kathy15

> Kathy15 Piekny masz juz domek.
> 
> Skąd brałaś okna i jakie?


Okna  ( PCV złoty dąb zew. , białe wew. Winkhaus) wraz z roletami braliśmy u producenta Wojmarplast- Zagórów.

----------


## zsiber

Witam, my jesteśmy w trakcie przerwy technologicznej po zalaniu stropu. Lada dzień przychodzą murarze z drugiej swojej budowy i będą ciągnąć 1,20 m ścianki kolankowej oraz 3 skosy ( dach dwuspadowy i dochodząca druga część długa na 4m tez dwuspadowego. Projekt AJR 19 po małych przeróbkach kosmetycznych http://www.ajrstudio.pl/projekt-domy...e-ajr19-0.html - na całości strop terriva razem 192m2 
Cieśla z powodu komplikacji przesunięty na pierwszą połowę października. (buuuu :sad: 
Napewno chudziaka zostawiam na przyszłą wiosnę, ale zastanawiam się nad pozostawieniem też do przyszłej wiosny scianek działowych ...?bo przecież są na chudziaku tak> ??? czy się myle ?
DZiałówki silka 11,5, nośne 24 Ytong 600, zastanawiam się nad 16 styro bo kotwy standardowe tyle zniosą  :wink:  a raczej uniosą. na fundamenty poszło 12 styro. na podłogę planuję 15 cm. 
Co do ogrzewania to ciągle dylemat : Pompa albo kocioł ekogroszek połączony ze zbiornikiem buforowym i na całym domu podłogówka (parter i piętro) oraz WM z reku...


Jak narazie niema problemów brak.

Pozdrawiamy

----------


## pumpaluna

czy ktoś z was już ocieplał poddasze? chciałabym się zorientować pi razy oko jakiego rzędu koszty trzeba przewidzieć za materiał. Wiem że każdy dach jest inny i możliwe że różne grubości wełnę dawaliście ale zależy mi na cenie orientacyjnej. 
My planujemy wełnę isover 15cm między krokwie, folia i na stelaż znowu wełna 10cm; nasz dach to będzie jakieś 140m do ocieplenia, za robociznę 7tys

----------


## Esiak

> czy ktoś z was już ocieplał poddasze? chciałabym się zorientować pi razy oko jakiego rzędu koszty trzeba przewidzieć za materiał. Wiem że każdy dach jest inny i możliwe że różne grubości wełnę dawaliście ale zależy mi na cenie orientacyjnej. 
> My planujemy wełnę isover 15cm między krokwie, folia i na stelaż znowu wełna 10cm; nasz dach to będzie jakieś 140m do ocieplenia, za robociznę 7tys


 a po co dajesz tą folię między warstwami wełny? paraizolacje daj na samym końcu, po drugiej warstwie...

----------


## kiziorowo

> czy ktoś z was już ocieplał poddasze? chciałabym się zorientować pi razy oko jakiego rzędu koszty trzeba przewidzieć za materiał. Wiem że każdy dach jest inny i możliwe że różne grubości wełnę dawaliście ale zależy mi na cenie orientacyjnej. 
> My planujemy wełnę isover 15cm między krokwie, folia i na stelaż znowu wełna 10cm; nasz dach to będzie jakieś 140m do ocieplenia, za robociznę 7tys


my mamy dach 180m, dajemy isover 20 miedzy krokwie plus na calosc 10 a dopiero po tym folia paro- materiał czyli welna plus stelaże i rygipsy ok 8 tys

----------


## pumpaluna

zgadza się, wełna druga idzie w poprzek i potem folia i potem płyta, źle wykonawcę zrozumiałam, ale już się dopytałam;  ot baba  :wink: 

a może ktoś z was kupował wełnę przez internet? cena którą mam z tutejszego składu znacznie odbiega od tego co na allegro (u mnie za 15stkę isover 35zł/m2 na allegro najdrożej niecałe 24zł)

znalazłam nawet sklep gdzie przy zamówieniu powyżej 500złjest gratis przesyłka (folnet.pl) więc poważnie nad tym się zastanawiam

----------


## Esiak

> zgadza się, wełna druga idzie w poprzek i potem folia i potem płyta, źle wykonawcę zrozumiałam, ale już się dopytałam;  ot baba 
> 
> a może ktoś z was kupował wełnę przez internet? cena którą mam z tutejszego składu znacznie odbiega od tego co na allegro (u mnie za 15stkę isover 35zł/m2 na allegro najdrożej niecałe 24zł)
> 
> znalazłam nawet sklep gdzie przy zamówieniu powyżej 500złjest gratis przesyłka (folnet.pl) więc poważnie nad tym się zastanawiam


 folnet jest od nas z Poznania, ale z tego co pamiętam to handluję różnymi rodzajami folii, wszedł teraz w wełnę..?

----------


## pumpaluna

dopiero teraz ten sklep znalazłam więc nie wiem o nim zbyt wiele, mają moim zdaniem dość bogatą ofertę: 
Membrany dachowe
Folie dachowe
Folie paroizolacyjne
Folie izolacyjne
Akcesoria dachowe
Taśmy i kleje dekarskie
Komunikacja dachowa
Ochrona przeciwśniegowa
Okna dachowe
Ochrona odgromowa
Wentylacja dachowa / Przejścia dachowe
Izolacja termiczna
Osprzęt dekarski
Pokrycia dachowe
Taśmy
Architektura krajobrazu
Wiatroizolacje
Techniki zamocowań
Chemia budowlana

----------


## kiziorowo

> zgadza się, wełna druga idzie w poprzek i potem folia i potem płyta, źle wykonawcę zrozumiałam, ale już się dopytałam;  ot baba 
> 
> a może ktoś z was kupował wełnę przez internet? cena którą mam z tutejszego składu znacznie odbiega od tego co na allegro (u mnie za 15stkę isover 35zł/m2 na allegro najdrożej niecałe 24zł)
> znalazłam nawet sklep gdzie przy zamówieniu powyżej 500złjest gratis przesyłka (folnet.pl) więc poważnie nad tym się zastanawiam


a ten skład z którego braliście materiał nie załatwi Wam fajnej ceny na wełnę? My braliśmy wszystko w Luskarze wiec i wełne tam wzieliśmy bo cenę nam dali lepszą o kilka złotych niż na allegro

----------


## dwiemuchy

A tak w ogóle nie za bardzo spieszycie się z tym ocieplaniem? nie wiem ile macie zrobione - ale ja bałbym się dawać np. wełnę przed tynkami - przecież to mocno higroskopijne, a w tynkach mnóstwo wilgoci.

U mnie dach się robi - miałem kilka interesujących przestojów, np. śmierć majstra (na szczęście nie na budowie) - no ale już SSO na finiszu. Gratuluje tym, co już zamknęli budynek, u mnie pewnie gdzieś dopiero we wrześniu.

----------


## pumpaluna

Dwiemuchy my na razie rozliczamy kasę i orientujemy się w temacie. Plan jest taki że w przyszłym tygodniu wchodzą kryć dach, pod koniec mieiąca okna, we wrześniu instalacje położą a od razu po tym tynki + wylewki, ocieplać chcemy przed zimą, żeby wykorzystać do końca kasę z drugiej transzy

----------


## Kathy15

Mam pytanie: czy ktoś robił już tynki wewnętrzne maszynowe??? Ile płaciliście za metr 2 ???????????????????

----------


## pumpaluna

my będziemy robić jesienią, za maszynowe cementowo-wapienne mamy płacići 24zł/m2 z robocizną i materiałem

----------


## kimklb

My będziemy robić wczesną wiosną mamy cenę za tynki maszynowe wapienno-cementowe 17zł za m2 z materiałem i robocizną :smile:

----------


## kiziorowo

my mamy już zrobione , za cem-wap bez materiału płaciliśmy 13zł

----------


## Kathy15

W takim razie cena , którą dostałam - ok. 23 zł/ m2 z towarem jest z tej górnej granicy.............

----------


## franeczka

Ja też myślę, że to nie dużo. U nas wyjdzie 20 pln za robociznę + średnio 8pln za materiał z metra oczywiście.

----------


## Kathy15

Ostatecznie zapłaciliśmy 24 zł/ m2.



fragment salonu

----------


## kimklb

> Ostatecznie zapłaciliśmy 24 zł/ m2.
> 
> 
> 
> fragment salonu


Ale już chciałabym byc na tym etapie....

----------


## tinek15

Witam wszystkich forumowiczów. Budowę domu rozpocząłem na początku lata tego roku (domek z bala drewnianego). Na forum trafiłem (jak chyba większość) w poszukiwaniu porady. Mam pewne obawy co do fundamentów a dokładniej sposobu ich wykonania i liczę na bezcenną pomoc fachowców. Mam nadzieję, że opisane doświadczenia przydadzą się innym...
Zapraszam (przede wszystkim szpeców od fundamentów i piwnic) do wątku:
zbyt płytki fundament dla piwnicy
Pozdrawiam i prostych ścian życzę  :roll eyes: !

----------


## kasia_bv

Witam,
Ile płacicie za robociznę dachu? Może ktoś zna ceny (najlepiej z rozbiciem) z okolic śląska?

----------


## pumpaluna

na podlasiu 6,5tys za pokrycie blachą i całą obróbkę

----------


## R&K

35 zl za 1m2 cały  dach  pokryty blacha
2x tyle za dachówkę 

mowa tylko o robociźnie

----------


## kasia_bv

> Ja za SSO płacę 38tys.zł,płyta 10tys.zł,ściany i strop 13tys.zł,kompletny dach z rynnami i dachówką 15tys.zł.


Dobra cena, obawiam się, że nie uda mi się znaleźć chętnych do pracy za takie pieniądze :sad:

----------


## tomwojko

Witam
Mam parę pytań odnośnie rozwiązań "domowych".
Budowę zaczęliśmy w połowie maja, w połowie sierpnia mieliśmy stan surowy otwarty. W tej chwili kładę elektrykę (sam) i szukam odpowiednich fachowców do podłogówki, co nie jest łatwe, bo wołają od 92 do 155 zł za m2 z materiałem a każdy co innego jeżeli chodzi i materiał i rozstaw rur w podłodze, trochę mi to wygląda "na jakoś to będzie" a gdzie jakość...
Jestem trochę w kropce, bo nie wiem co teraz robić?
Najpierw okna czy tynki czy też tynki, podłoga i dopiero okna czy też tynki, podłogi i poczekać na wiosnę z oknami i dać trochę ścianom odetchnąć?
Co z dociepleniem? Jakie, kiedy? Czy robić ocieplenie przed wstawieniem okien czy też po? Myślałem o styropianie na elewację, ale chyba lepiej będzie skorzystać z wełny - proszę o sugestie.
Co z dociepleniem poddasza? Wełna czy może celuloza?  Słyszałem, że wełna przepuszcza wodę (parę) i potrafi obciążyć płyty GK co powoduje ich pękanie a także pojawienie się grzyba...

----------


## R&K

co do elektryki - poczytaj watek "*Ogrzewający elektrycznością WYSTĄP !!!*" oraz dzienniki budowy tych którzy takie ogrzewanie mają
wg mnie kolejność taka: okna, tynki i na końcu podłoga , skoro zacząłeś od elektryki na podłodze - dokończ podłogę , wstaw okna i na końcu tynki - jeśli suche to masz problem z głowy
co do ocieplania domu - to ja osobiście preferuję styropian na dom a wełnę na dach - szczegółów szukaj w poszczególnych wątkach tematycznych

----------


## tomwojko

Nie zacząłem od elektryki na podłodze. Zacząłem kłaść kable do gniazd i światła. Ogrzewać będę wodą w rurach w podłodze.

----------


## pumpaluna

Tomwojko my zdecydowaliśmy się najpierw na zamknięcie domu czyli okna, drzwi, brama garażowa a dopiero potem pójdzie elektryka i hydraulika. Boimy się niespodziewanych gości i że nam drogi towar wyniosą. Tynki i wylewki robimy jeszcze w tym roku, jak starczy pieniędzy to na jesieni planujemy ocieplenie dachu (u nas będzie wełna). Elewację planujemy dopiero w maju przyszłego roku

----------


## tomwojko

A nie boicie się, że później (po wstawieniu okien i drzwi) tynki i wylewka na podłodze schnąc będzie powodowała skraplanie się wody na oknach i drzwiach, jeżeli będzie to stolarka drewniana to podobno może być kłopot w przyszłości?

----------


## Esiak

> A nie boicie się, że później (po wstawieniu okien i drzwi) tynki i wylewka na podłodze schnąc będzie powodowała skraplanie się wody na oknach i drzwiach, jeżeli będzie to stolarka drewniana to podobno może być kłopot w przyszłości?


 zgadza się, okna drewniane montuje się po tynkach i wylewkach, producenci odmawiają gwarancji na okna zamontowane przed pracami mokrymi...
ale *pumpaluna* będzie miała okna pvc, więc luzik....

----------


## pumpaluna

My mamy okna plastikowe no i planujemy wietrzyć; kierownik budowy zapytany czy nie strach robić tynki przed zimą powiedział, że grunt żebyśmy zbyt szybko nie zrobili elewacji tylko pozwolili murom się przewietrzyć

----------


## HON-AR

Witajcie Kochani!

Czy w wolnej chwili możecie mi napisać, ile placiliście za robociznę za :
stan-zerowy
stan SSO
dach kompletny (łącznie z dachówką lub blachodachówką)

Mamy wstępne wyceny ale są tak rozbieżne, że głowa boli!

----------


## R&K

takie porównywanie nie ma najmniejszego sensu
każdy dom jest inny
wymaga innego nakładu pracy oraz różnej ilości materiałów

----------


## HON-AR

DomPasywny - robocizna jest robocizną!
Wiadomo, iż w przypadku większej powierzchni, cenę można więcej negocjować. Poprosiłam Was o jej podanie, bo nie wiem czy ceny, które otrzymaliśmy, nie są cenami Z KOSMOSU!

----------


## HON-AR

Możecie się Kochani wypowiedzieć na poniżej podaną kwotę robocizny? Nadmieniam, iż dom ma 313 m kw, powierzchnia dachu ok 260 m

stopy - 420
wykopy + chudziak 2600
zbrojenie, szalowanie betonowanie - 3900
ściany fundamentowe 7865
izolacje pionowe, poziome 2190
kanaliza pcv 700
wrzucenie, zagęszczenie piasku 2040
podbeton 2720
ściany parteru (24) 17.550
ściany parteru (12) 1890 schody wew. 480
podciagi, słupy 2775
kominy 2420
wieniec 5200
strop plus trzy tarasy 10.000
ściany pietra (24) 10.500
ściany pietra (12) 6.500
slupy 800
wieniec 3600
strop nad pietrem 5.100
więźba 17.500
pokrycie dachowe 22.500

----------


## pumpaluna

Hon-Ar musiałbyś znaleźć osobę, która buduje wg tego samego projektu co Ty i najlepiej w tej samej części kraju żeby ceny faktycznie były porównywalne. 
Cena wykonania dachu zależała będzie nie tylko od jego powierzchni ale od rodzaju materiału jakim będzie kryty, czy idzie pełne deskowanie czy tylko membrana, no i czy jest to prosty dwuspadowy dach czy kopertowy, czy ma nieliczne okna dachowe czy kilka lukarn etc. My z robocizną (dom 122m2 użytkowej, dach 2spadowy ok 150m2) do SSZ zmieścimy się w 40tys

----------


## R&K

> DomPasywny - robocizna jest robocizną!
> Wiadomo, iż w przypadku większej powierzchni, cenę można więcej negocjować. Poprosiłam Was o jej podanie, bo nie wiem czy ceny, które otrzymaliśmy, nie są cenami Z KOSMOSU!


tak tylko nikt nie podaje Ci ceny za 1m2, czy 1m bieżący etc tylko jak sam widzisz za konkretny etap wykonania prac
a że każdy dom jest inny i budowany w innej technologi oraz przy zastosowaniu różnych rozwiązań technologicznych  ceny są naprawdę przeróżne

policz więc ile kosztować Cię będą materiały , dolicz robociznę  podziel przez powierzchnię i wyjdzie Ci cena za 1m2 
to może być jakiś wyznacznik ....

----------


## halina46

ściany parteru (24) 17.550
ściany parteru (12) 1890 

Mnie firma ( 4 osoby) wyceniła koszt murowania  ścian parteru (44)i (24) na 6 tys netto, kominy osobno płatne.
Generalnie biorą ok 45-50 zł za m2 ścian, bez względu na rodzaj materiału budulcowego. Policz sobie ile metrów ścian masz do postawienia ( zewnętrzne plus wewn) , pomnóż przez 50 zł i masz cenę robocizny.  Dom masz ogromny to i  koszty będą duże.

----------


## HON-AR

Dzięki za odpowiedzi.

Halina 46 wiem, że dom jest duży, nie mniej jednak, niektore firmy i niektórzy fachowcy widząc tak duży projekt, celowo zawyżają cenę, mysląc, że jeżeli budujemy dom o takich gabarytach, nie będziemy zwracać uwagę na koszty. A tak nie jest. Dla mnie koszt robocizny domu o powierzchni o połowę mniejszej niz nasza powinien być taki sam. Zakładając oczywiście, iż chodzi o te same materiały budowlane. Różnica jedynie powinna wynikać z ilości. Tj. im wiekszy dom, tym wiecej będzie do zapłaty. Reasumując - metry razy ilość. Nie natomiast - im wiekszy dom, tym więcej za robociznę.

Czy cena za położenie metra dachówki jest dwa razy wieksza niż za położenie blachodachówki?????

----------


## Madeleine

wycenę na dach masz bardzo drogą
stawki są raczej rzędu 70-80pln/m2 (więźba + membrana + krycie dachówką)

----------


## HON-AR

Madeleine - dzięki za odpowiedź. Jak rozumiem, kwota w wysokości 70, 80 zł/m2 obejmuje wykonanie więźby, membrany i krycia dachówką?

A jak sadzicie (wiem, że zdania nie zaczyna się od a, ale co tam ....), jaka jest średnia cena za robiciznę więźby, deskowania, papy i krycia dachówką? 
Czy nadal deskujecie czy tylko dajecie membranę????

----------


## Madeleine

robocizna, bez materiałów

Mam większy dach niż Twój, wyszedł mnie jakieś 80 tys na gotowo. Bez okien połaciowych, dachówka płaska, bez pełnego deskowania, jeden komin.

----------


## HON-AR

Madeleine - jak miło usłyszeć, że masz większy dach  :smile: , pomału zaczynałam być przerażona wielkością naszego "Sokoła"

----------


## pumpaluna

Hon-Ar w moim regionie za dachówkę biorą praktycznie 2x drożej niż za blachodachówkę

----------


## tomwojko

> Madeleine - jak miło usłyszeć, że masz większy dach , pomału zaczynałam być przerażona wielkością naszego "Sokoła"


hej
Mój dach to w sumie 300m2, trochę kombinowany, niby dwuspadowy ale częściowo kopertowy, do tego 5 okien połaciowych 78/140. Mam projekt z Archonu "Dom w Aloesie 3" przerobiony z czterospadowego na dwuspadowy (działka znajduje się w strefie konserwatora zabytków i zostaliśmy zmuszeni do zmiany dachu). Powierzchnia domu to 218m2 po podłogach (parter+poddasze+garaż). Budowa z porothermu 25, dachówka Roben Monza olus Trentino.
Koszt SSO z materiałem to 200tys., w tym dach: robocizna 25600 (montaż więźby 12800+ dekarze 12800), materiał na dach o ile dobrze pamiętam koło 30tys - 34tys.

----------


## HON-AR

Widzę, że ceny nam podane na robociznę na dach( więźba 17.500
pokrycie dachowe 22.500 ) są wysoko zawyżone. 

Tomwojko - czy cena podana przez Ciebie zawiera też robociznę na deskowanie? Czy może dawałeś membranę?

----------


## Esiak

> Widzę, że ceny nam podane na robociznę na dach( więźba 17.500
> pokrycie dachowe 22.500 ) są wysoko zawyżone. 
> 
> Tomwojko - czy cena podana przez Ciebie zawiera też robociznę na deskowanie? Czy może dawałeś membranę?


 więźba - cena kosmos...
ja płaciłem 25 zł za m2 dachu, to nawet jak masz 300m2 to wychodzi 7500 zł netto

----------


## tomwojko

> Widzę, że ceny nam podane na robociznę na dach( więźba 17.500
> pokrycie dachowe 22.500 ) są wysoko zawyżone. 
> 
> Tomwojko - czy cena podana przez Ciebie zawiera też robociznę na deskowanie? Czy może dawałeś membranę?


Nie robiliśmy deskowania, sama więźba plus membrana i dachówki. Z więźbą cieśle trochę mieli kłopotów, bo parę rozwiązań jest nietypowych, mimo wielu lat pracy stwierdzili (cieśle i dekarze) że takiego układu jeszcze nie robili. Pierwsza cena była 85zł za m2 później wyszło 80zł - podaję wspólną cenę dla dekarzy i cieśli bo tak wspólnie wyceniali. 
Materiał na więźbę belki stropowe, legary, łaty i kontrłaty i co tam jeszcze kosztował około 9tys brutto

Teraz za to walczę o wyceny ogrzewania podłogowego i jest "wesoło" jak na razie koszt dla moich 218m2 - od 16tys do 33tys z materiałem bez wylewki. To jakaś masakra, i bądź tu mądry... i wcale ten za 16tys nie robi na chińskim badziewiu..

----------


## dwiemuchy

> A nie boicie się, że później (po wstawieniu okien i drzwi) tynki i wylewka na podłodze schnąc będzie powodowała skraplanie się wody na oknach i drzwiach, jeżeli będzie to stolarka drewniana to podobno może być kłopot w przyszłości?


Druga sprawa to kwestia poziomów dla bramy garażowej - najbezpieczniej montować po wylewkach, a wg mnie minimalnie po tynkach, bo niestety to brudne roboty są. Zresztą w salonie Hormanna mówili mi, że przed tynkiem nie wchodzą nawet na montaż (kwestia powierzchni przylegania ościeżnicy do muru - zbyt mała przy nierównej ścianie przed tynkami.

----------


## nini

> Witajcie Kochani!
> 
> Czy w wolnej chwili możecie mi napisać, ile placiliście za robociznę za :
> stan-zerowy
> stan SSO
> dach kompletny (łącznie z dachówką lub blachodachówką)
> 
> Mamy wstępne wyceny ale są tak rozbieżne, że głowa boli!


Za wybudowanie domu (piwnica, parter, poddasze), zrobienie więźby i położenie blachodachówki zapłaciliśmy łącznie 26 tys.

----------


## Luving

Na dniach zaczynamy z żonką budowę domu kostki! Trzymajcie kciuki, postaram się wrzucać zdjęcie z placu budowy :smile:

----------


## halina46

Właśnie negocjuję koszty zrobienia dachu- więźba, membrana i dachówka oraz rynny. Rozpiętość cen- 58-70 zl/m2 pokrycia dachowego. Czekam na dalszych kandydatów do robocizny- efekty rozmów podam wkrotce. Pozdrawiam

----------


## Rav30

Witam po dłuższej przerwie. Za położenie membrany i dachówki zapłaciłem 75 zł; dużo, ale nie żałuję jak patrzę na swój dach i na dachy sąsiadów.

----------


## kinka

Witam wszystkich,my równiez zaczeliśmy budowe w tym roku dokładnie 21 marca,budowa poszła bardzo szybko,mamy stan surowy zamknięty.Plan na ten rok wykonany.Pożniej w kolejności elektryka hydraulika tynki itd........To forum jest super,są tu chyba wszystkie informacje jakich potrzebuje,teraz czeka nas wykańczanie,czyli masa rozmów decyzji i pewnie tez kłótni z moją drugą połową.

----------


## pionan

a u nas pomału zbliżamy się do mety. Właśnie kładę wełnę na poddaszu w skosach i suficie. W środę przychodzą goście od płyt GK. W środe równiez przychodzi gość od kominka. Zostanie póżniej położyc kafle, panele i zamontować schody. No i oczywiście cała masa dupereli typu gniazdka, włączniki, żyrandole.....Masakra.

----------


## kiziorowo

my kończymy- wprowadzimy się do miesiąca- czyli 7miesięcy od rozpoczęcia  :smile:

----------


## Madeleine

> my kończymy- wprowadzimy się do miesiąca- czyli 7miesięcy od rozpoczęcia


 my podobnie.

----------


## skorpionka69

witam, jestem tu nowa, zaczęliśmy budowę późną jesienią, teraz po wielu perypetiach, szczególnie z ekipą od dachu mamy stan surowy otwarty i na tym w tym roku kończymy, budujemy się koło Głowna
dom ma 145 m powierzchni użytkowej, parterowy, bez poddasza użytkowego, dach dwuspadowy, kryty gontem bitumicznym, dach ma 240 m2, jak czytam ile zapłaciliście za dachy to wydaje mi się, ze dużo, ja miałam dwie ekipy, jedna robiła więźbę i zapłaciłam 3000 zł, a druga, kładła płyty QSB, membranę, gonty, obróbki blacharskie i rynny i zapłaciłam 6400 zł

teraz jeszcze ostatnie prace, zabicie otworów na zimę, zostało nam trochę ytonga to murujemy ściany działowe w środku, trochę sprzątamy teren

----------


## stanley79

Jeszcze o kosztach dachu:
Jesteśmy umówieni na 40 zł/m za kpl wykonanie dachu.Okolice Dobczyc, małopolska. Wykonawca działa od 38 lat więc może się sprawdzi...
Pow 248m, dachówka, (bez deskowania) 3 jaskółki, 6 okien połaciowych, dwa kominy, dach wielospadowy.
Projekt dom w chabrach 2 - archonu. Zobaczymy jak będzie po.... 
Wrzucę kilka zdjęć na formum. na razie tylko zdjęcia na www.kornatka.strefa.pl

----------


## *Arkadia*

witam wszystkich Bocianków z 2011 roku, dopiero teraz trafiłam na forum z rozpoczynającymi budowe w poprzednim roku. u nas stan SSZ więc raczej teraz jesteśmy Bocianki 2012 od wykańczania :smile: . Stan SSO to "mała piłka" w porównaniu z wykańczaniem, urządzaniem, szukaniem dobrych ekip, więc może jak teraz już wszyscy są za etapem stanu surowego podoradzamy sobie w urządzaniu. Planujemy wykończyć dom do wprowadzenia się za pół roku, ale nie wiem czy to możliwe czasowo, dlatego mam pytanie do tych, którzy wprowadzili się w tym samym roku co rozpoczęli budowe - jak to możliwe.
pozdrawiam :smile:

----------


## pionan

my zaczęliśmy budowę 1 kwietnia 2011 roku. Stan na dzień dzisiejszy. Do wprowadzenia zostało nam zrobić:
- schody - już zamówione, stolarz działa, mają być niedługo, drewniane, samonośne
- pomalować ściany - cały dom już pobiałkowany, teraz kolorki i tapety
- skończyć kładzenie płytek na podłogach - połowa przyszłego tygodnia koniec
- obłożyć kominek starą cegłą skalną (elkamino) - za dwa tygodnie będzie zrobione
- osadzić drzwi wewnętrzne w pokojach - łazienkowe już są
- położyć panele w sypialniach na piętrze
- meble kuchenne - te będą montowane w przyszły wtorek
- biały montaż elektryczny - to na sam koniec
To tyle wewnątrz. Z zewnatrz to elewacja na wiosnę z podbitką drewniana (materiały leżą w garażu), zagospodarowanie terenu i ogrodzenie. Ale to już jak będziemy mieszkać. 
Plan na dziś. Wprowadzic się za około 2 m-ce   :smile:

----------


## Madeleine

A my zaczęliśmy 19 kwietnia, przeprowadziliśmy się - jak widać w stopce. 
Na wiosnę do zrobienia drewniany taras i płytki przed wejściem, bo niestety nie zdążyliśmy przed zimnem. I w sumie tyle, zostały drobiazgi.

----------


## *Arkadia*

jestem pod wrażeniem takiego szybkiego działania. My ruszyliśmy 31 marca 2011 (wjazd koparki i kopanie dziury pod fundamenty), 8 sierpnia zakończyliśmy SSO. Teraz są już okna i ruszamy dalej, zatem wasze posty są dla mnie ogromnym pocieszeniem że możliwa jest przeprowadzka w ciągu roku od startu. U mnie planowo ma to być czerwiec.

----------


## gosia86

U nas niestety drugi termin przeprowadzki tez nie został dotrzymany (choć w sumie to ten drugi sama sobie narzuciłam żeby jakoś męża zmotywować, ale niestety się nie udało)
zaczęliśmy 11.02.2011 (ściągnięcie humusu) 
aktualny termin na przeprowadzkę kwiecień najlepiej na święta jeśli się nie uda to do 27.04 urodziny męża
zostało nam podłączyć szambo do budynku (już wkopane)
w środku skończyć przykręcać płyty do stelaży (jeszcze na poddaszu), po szpachlować i zetrzeć
zafugować płytki
drzwi wewnętrzne
malowanie
panele
niby mało ale dużo dłubania, tym bardzej że większość z tych rzeczy (a może wzystkie z wyjątkiem fugowania robimy sami)
ale mam nadzieję że damy radę  :smile:

----------


## Kamila i Marcin

My rozpoczęliśmy budowę 18.04.11 i planujemy się przeprowadzić w okolicach lata, bardziej końca niż początku.. a czy się uda? pożyjemy zobaczymy :smile: 
Budujemy sami (oprócz ścian fundamentowych), wolniej to idzie niżeli ekipa by budowała, ale tak taniej :smile:

----------


## R&K

gdy dysponuje się gotówka własna lub z kredytu budowa idzie szybko - znacznie taniej a co za tym idzie wolniej jest gdy wiele rzeczy wykonuje się samemu 
ja np chyba 3 tygodnie sam dłubałem przy płycie fundamentowej i 2 tygodnie przy mostku (wjazd na działkę), ale jak już ekipa weszła ok 18 października to dziś kończymy wszelkie instalacje (a mogło być znacznie szybciej - bo okna wstawili nam dopiero tydzień temu - a miały być 20 grudnia  :sad:    ) czyli mam teoretycznie jakiś miesiąc obsuwy

----------


## kiziorowo

no cóż pierwsza łopata wbita 10 kwietnia- od 7 listopada mieszkamy. SSO -2 miesiace w miedzyczasie okna, tynki,wylewki instalacje, kafelkowanie,malowanie itp- cały czas ktoś na budowie był i dłubał. Na ten rok mamy ambitny plan
-panele na górze
-obłożenie schodów i balustrada
-elewacja
-kafelki na tarasie
-ogrodzenie
-trawka  :smile: 

I naprawdę da się w ciągu niepełnego roku wybuować dom i niekoniecznie będzie on byle jaki- ale trzeba dużo cierpliwosci i wolnego czasu w dogrywaniu wszystkich szczegółów

W stopce zdjęcia z domu "powstałego w 7 miesiecy"

----------


## jarko17

... Te ceny stali mnie przerażają. Grudzień 2011 cena: 2500 teraz ponad 2800/t. Chyba jutro pojadę zaliczkowac bo coś mi się wydaję, że tańsza to ona raczej nie będzie...

Pozdrawiam

----------


## marconi_piaseczno

My zaczęliśmy budowę w czerwcu 2011 r. SSO został ukończony na koniec sierpnia 2011 r.
Teraz kładziemy instalacje elektryczne, hydraulik jest już umówiony, okna maja być do odbioru w połowie marca.
Szukamy teraz ekipy do tynków wewnętrznych i wylewek.

----------


## pumpaluna

Koparka wjechała ściągać humus 13 czerwca, w tej chwili wykończeniówka w toku. Do końca kwietnia się wprowadzamy  :smile:

----------


## *Arkadia*

Kiziorowo - niezłe tempo w budowaniu. U nas hydraulik wchodzi w poniedziałek, zaraz po nim ma działać elektryk a zaraz potem wylewka i tynki, jeśli będzie pogoda dopisywała to powinno się udać, aby wyschły szybko wylewki zeby kłaść podłogi, robić schody itd. Do szybkiej wprowadzki potrzebna kaska, ale tak naprawde sama nie wystarczy, trzeba mieć dużo czasu na wybory, trafne decyzje i wszystko to w odpowiednio wcześniejszym czasie. Na kuchnie trzeba czekać u mojego wykonawcy 2 miesiace i do tego trzeba już podejmować decyzje jaka ma być, to samo z drzwiami zewnętrznymi i wewnętrznymi, schodami. 
Porównywania, wybory, szybkie i trafne decyzje, dopasowania...zamówienia i oby z tym wszystkim wyrobić się do czerwca tego roku :smile:

----------


## swiki

Zaczelismy 7.06.2011 - wprowadzilismy sie 31.12.2011 r. Wszystko zrobione na gotowo w srodku. 
Pozostalo z zewnatrz elewacje, kostka, taras (zima nie dalo sie tego zrobic)

----------


## lilly20

Poszukuję rozdzielnicy elektrycznej budowlanej. Okolice Gliwice, Zabrze, Tarnowskie Góry.
Jakby ktoś z Szanownych Forumowiczów miałby na zbyciu będę wdzięczna.

----------


## pionan

lilly, ja mam do sprzedania. Co prawda Dolny Sląsk, ale mogę Ci wysłac kurierem  :smile: . Kompletna rbetka. Gniazdo 230V i 400V. Zabezpieczenie 32A. Zamykana na kluczyk z nogami które możesz wkopać w ziemię. Do tego ok 2m kabla przyłączeniowego. Mogę Ci wysłać zdjęcia jak bedziesz zainteresowana. Cena 300 zł + przesyłka (gdzieś z 30zeta). Pozdrawiam

----------


## AMF

Zaczęliśmy 8 czerwca 2011 r. Ekipa chwalona i polecana na FM.  Najpóźniej we wrześniu mieli wejść dekarze.
Na dzień dzisiejszy:
- dach zakończony w 90 % (ekipa dekarska w zasadzie w porzadku - zdążyli przed zimą, a resztę skończą jak się ociepli),
- schody wylewane - do skucia (wykonane niezgodnie z projektem oraz obowiązującymi przepisami budowlanymi),
termin zakończenia SSO - nieznany.

----------


## arttys

witam zastanawiam sie z czego budowac solbet cz poroterm moze doradzicie

----------


## AMF

> witam zastanawiam sie z czego budowac solbet cz poroterm moze doradzicie


Proponuję silkę.

----------


## surgi22

A ja porotherm  :tongue:

----------


## surgi22

Przy murowaniu z dryfix - szybkość, dokładność, równość scian. Coś pośredniego między BK a silikatami jeśli chodzi o:  izolacyjność a akumulacyjność.

----------


## Esiak

> Jeśli tylko te dwa materiały wchodzą w grę to zdecydowanie BK


 solbet...

----------


## Esiak

> Przy murowaniu z dryfix - szybkość, dokładność, równość scian. Coś pośredniego między BK a silikatami jeśli chodzi o:  izolacyjność a akumulacyjność.


 a ten dryfix jak długą jest na rynku...?

----------


## surgi22

W Polsce niedługo , a okna trójszybowe , isomur, styropian grafitowy , LEDy to jak długo na rynku ?

----------


## Esiak

> W Polsce niedługo , a okna trójszybowe , isomur, styropian grafitowy , LEDy to jak długo na rynku ?


 w Niemczech też jest od niedawna...
a to co wymieniasz to nie elementy konstrukcyjne...

----------


## surgi22

A co to ma do rzeczy ? Ma atest , nie produkuje tego firma krzak , ludzie chwalą to o co chodzi ( mój ojciec słuchał kaset, ja słucham kaset itp. ) .

----------


## kalina11

Witam, 

w tym roku zaczynam budowę, mam pytanie do bocianów 2011, czy ktoś ma do odsprzedania drewno szalunkowe ok.1,5-2m3, najlepiej w okolicy Rybnika, woj śląskie.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## pionan

dzis mija dokładnie rok od rozpoczęcia naszej budowy. Własnie dzis skończyłem pucować podłogi. Przeprowadzka w piątek. Swieta już w nowym domku  :smile:

----------


## *Arkadia*

czyli plan zrealizowany, brawo!
u nas nadal obstajemy przy czerwcowej przeprowadzce, wylewki za nami, schną. Oby w końcu pogoda dopisywała.

----------


## Katiuszka

Cześć,
Mamy działkę piękna nad jeziorem z jednej strony graniczącą z lasem poprostu cudo....cięzko bylo z pozwoleniami ale już są po trudach urzędniczego bełkotu i formalności papierkowych trwających 2 m-ce, 
Mamy projekt można powiedzieć ze identyczny jak :http://archon.pl/gotowe-projekty-dom...m4ba398e83a839 ale po małych zmianach dla osób niepełnosprawnych także nie odbyło łatwo pozwolenia przyłacza instalacje kolejne 3 m-ce urzędniczych i papierkowych cyrków. :smile: 
A teraz zaczynamy budowe w wakacje bo czekamy na pieniążki.
Mam mnustwo pytań bo nigdy nie uczestniczyłam w żadnej budowie i troche mnie to przeraża ale i ekscytuje.
Chciałabym abyście obejżeli ten projekt i powiedzieli co myslicie odnośnie realizacji na co mam sie przygotować na co zwrócić uwagę i na co uważać
Chcemy wynając jakąś firme ekipe która zajmie sie wszystkim od a do z bo my nie mamy czasu na pilnowanie wszystkiego.
Prosze o wszystkie dobre rady

Pozdrawiam

----------


## AMF

Projekt - jak wiekszość z "ARCHON-u"  - OK.  Wynajęcie ekipy, która  zrobi wszystko od A do Z ma swoje plusy( kolejna ekipa nie wymyśla, że poprzednik wykonał coś źle) i minusy ( przede wszystkim koszty).  Jeżeli zaproponują Ci, że będą kupować materiały - pilnu jrozliczeń, gdyż jeśłi zdarzy się, że ekipa prowadzi więcej budów w tym samym czasie ( często tak jest) - na fakturach pojawiają się dziwne pozycje.

----------


## alic

Witam,u mnie też projekt archonu,właśnie mija rok od rozpoczęcia budowy i miesiąc mieszkam już w nowym domu.Mimo dużych obaw do całej tej budowy,był to głównie pomysł męża,mnie dobrze mieszkało się w bloku,teraz jestem zachwycona,mieszka się super.Wszystkim budującym życzę powodzenia,pozdr...

----------


## dwiemuchy

Ja też raportuję - u nas od pierwszej łopaty do pierwszej nocy równe 15 miesięcy - no ale w zasadzie wszystko wykończone było przy przeprowadzce - spóźniliśmy się o tydzień od planowanego terminu tj. 4 urodzin syna  :smile:

----------


## evito

.

----------


## Paweł-Jakubczak

Ja mam nadzieję , ze w nadchodzącym nowym roku uda mi się kupić wymarzoną działkę i chociaż  rozpocząć budowę wymarzonego domu  . Obym za rok o tej porze mógł napisać wam jak  udało mi się zrealizować moje zamierzenia .

----------


## Drimeth

*evito*, ciekawy projekt. Czy już go kupiliście? Moje luźne uwagi: fajny dach, dwuspadowy, czyli tańszy i bardziej ustawniejsze pod nim pokoje niż przy wielospadowym. Ciekawe pokoje na górze. Dzięki lukarnom będą ustawne. Jedyna uwaga do góry to brak garderoby? Może strych nad garażem dałoby się zaadoptować na garderobę?
Zwróćcie uwagę na okna balkonowe na piętrze i zastanówcie się czy chcecie robić takie zaokrąglone, są sporo droższe niż kwadratowe, ale dom inaczej wygląda (czy ładniej to kwestia gustu). W tym projekcie są trzy takie duże, balkonowe zaokrąglone okna. Nasi znajomi niedawno stawiali Puchatka i też takie mieli w projekcie. W efekcie końcowym tylko od frontu im zostało takie zaokrąglone resztę zamówili kwadratowe. Jeśli dobrze pamiętam to takie jedno podwójne balkonowe kosztowało ich około 3tys. Kwadratowe, połowę taniej.
Także pomyślcie nad tym.
Dół wygląda ciekawie, skrytka i spiżarnia do przechowywania. Warto zastanowić się nad przejściem z pomieszczenia gospodarczego do schodów. Tam jest dość ciasno (sprawdźcie wymiary) i jeszcze wystaje schodek.
Mam nadzieję, że się przyda.
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## anita_d

Przepraszam, że tutaj ale chciałabym poznać realne kosztu budowy domu samodzielnie.

Ile wyszedł was materiał do stanu surowego otwartego z dachem i ociepleniem? Proszę o metraż domu, z czego ściany i info po której stronie była logistyka.

----------


## MatiP

Witam zaczynamy budowę w tym roku - projekt z archonu "dom w mango" - czy miał ktoś z forumowiczów styczność z tym projektem ? 
Czy jes coś na co trzeba uważać, zwrócić uwagę. coś do przerobienia co pomoże później w praktycznym korzystaniu z budynku ? 

Pozdrawiam serdecznie,
Mateusz I Magda

----------


## kowalsky

My z żoną także zaczynamy budowę tej wiosny. W tej chwili czekamy tylko na moment ostatecznego załatwienia wszelkich formalności z bankiem i możemy działać. Działka mieści się na na wsi. Niedaleko jest jezioro,  dookoła pola i las więc zające i sarenki to części goście  :wink:  Poza tym cisza i spokój. 

Niecierpliwie czekamy na wiosnę! 
Pozdrawiamy serdecznie!  :smile:

----------


## andreja

> Działka mieści się na na wsi. Niedaleko jest jezioro,  dookoła pola i las więc zające i sarenki to części goście  Poza tym cisza i spokój.


Ależ zazdroszczę!  :smile:

----------


## start2222

Witajcie. Zaczynamy papierologię a od wakakcji mamy zamiar ruszyć z budową. Projekt "dom w idaredach 3 ver2 " od archonu. Czy ktoś ma jakieś doświadczenia z tym domkiem? Chcemy ustawić go tak aby wejście do domu było od strony zachodniej, taras zadaszony od wschodu, od południa salon, kotłownia północ.
Jakieś podpowiedzi, propozycje

----------


## dropsec

> Chcemy ustawić go tak aby wejście do domu było od strony zachodniej, taras zadaszony od wschodu, od południa salon, kotłownia północ.
> Jakieś podpowiedzi, propozycje


Też jestem bociankiem, i budowę rozpoczynamy w okolicy 2-3 m-cy. Dość dobrze zgłębiłem wiedzę na temat usytuowania względem stron świata i zastanawiam się dlaczego chcecie taras od strony wschodniej? Chyba że masz na myśli taras górny (np. z sypialni) to ok, bo jeśli mowa o dolnym, to będzie zimno i ponuro wracając z pracy i siedząc np. małym ciemnym w ręku.

----------


## agnieszka24

Witam. Mu wlasnie zaczelismy budowe domu Przemek wg projektu pracowni Prestige. wymurowany stan zero. Czy ktos buduje ten dom? Pozdrawiam i powodzenia

----------


## elizagr

Miło, że tylu tyle chętnych do pomocy  :smile:

----------


## kanalia

witam wszystkich budujących ,moja budowa ciągnie się od 2007 ale w tym roku był dopiero prawdziwy start.murarz ma końcówke ścian,zaraz wchodzą cieśle do więżby,jeszcze chcę  w tym roku położyć dach,wstawić okna i ocieplić poddasze :Confused: 
jak na ten rok to dla mnie dość dużo :yes: 
nie nadążam z załatwianiem spraw i wydawaniem kasy :bash:

----------


## kater-acme

Ty kanalio jedna - Jak ocieplisz poddasze i (zapewne) położysz GK + szpachlowanko skosów / ścian kolankowych to w sumie dobrze by było już na jesień/zimę grzać w chałupie, bo inaczej może popękać (tak mnie straszy właśnie gość od GK); 

Też buduję na spokojnie, właśnie w połowie kwietnia 2013 zaczynaliśmy, od kupna działki, czyli od zera. Teraz wchodzą nam robić ocieplenie dachu, GK, szpachlowanie wszystkich ścian, potem na cały dół płytki ceramiczne wlecą, i na jesień powinien też już gaz być, włącznie z kotłem. I potem już będzie z górki hehehehehe (sam w to chyba nie wierzę...)

----------


## kasienia

witam wszystkich  :smile: 

Z czego budujecie swoje domki? Zastanawiamy się nad ytongiem- nasz majster natomiast doradza suporex (uważa że tak samo dobry a tańszy). Czy ktoś Was miał może podobny dylemat?

----------


## Antymateria

> witam wszystkich 
> 
> Z czego budujecie swoje domki? Zastanawiamy się nad ytongiem- nasz majster natomiast doradza suporex (uważa że tak samo dobry a tańszy). Czy ktoś Was miał może podobny dylemat?


Wybrałem ceramikę 25cm dobrej jakości. Na 5 ekip z którymi rozmawiałem żadna nie polecała ytonga - wszyscy popierają wybór ceramiki. Większość budowanych domów jest pomarańczowa, rzadko kiedy widzę białaska. Na składach budowlanych dominują u mnie palety z ceramiką.

Na forum ten temat był poruszany setki razy.

W pracy mam znajomego, który zbudował z ytonga 36 i twierdzi, że głupotą jest to docieplać, że ogrzewa dom tylko kominkiem.... Takich to się fajnie słucha, jest wesoło. Po lekturze tego forum wiem, że pustak nie spełnia roli ocieplenia - tylko nośną, a za ocieplenie służy styropian lub wełna.

Poczytaj o właściwościach obu rozwiązań takich jak : 
- łatwość prowadzenia instalacji wewnętrznych
- akumulacja ciepła
- nasiąkliwość
- podatność na uszkodzenia
- ciężar
itd itp.

U mnie wygrała ceramika bo postawiłem na akumulację ciepła, dużą wytrzymałość i sprawdzony od lat materiał. Będę ocieplał wełną 15 lub 20cm.

Policz sobie różnice w jakości materiału i ocieplenia na tej stronie : http://cieplowlasciwie.pl
lub jeszcze tej : http://ziemianarozdrozu.pl/apps/HM/Heatmaster.html

----------

